# Madone project 1 - how long did yours take?



## MtnBikerChk

Long story BUT....

Ordered my first one in July and it was delivered in 2 weeks and 2 days. I had it for 3 hours before I was hit by a car and it was totaled (yep, I'm ok, thanks for asking - she took the hit for me!)

Ordered the 2nd one 30 days ago from today and it's still not here...... Everything I've been reading online said that they've been arriving in much less time than promised. My shop is trying to get Trek to tell us where it is - any thoughts? I know it's almost Ibike time and I'm guessing I'm on the back burner.

btw, both of these paint jobs were "signature series" and the website says "build time 30 days." I'm anxious for 2 reasons - first I have a 2 day charity event next week that I would like to have it for and second, it's almost October so my new expensive bike will sit in the garage all winter in favor of skiing and snowshoeing.

Thanks for the input


----------



## crazybaboon

Mine took 65 days to arrive in the UK.
Told 30 days, then went to 45, picked it up yesterday!


----------



## atown117

With the signature series taking 30 days. It will probably take 6 weeks due to the fact they are business days, and that is the time it takes to ship it. so depending on your location it could be an additional 2 or 3 days on top of that. But it might be here sooner because that is a rough estimate. Your shops computer should have an accurate date on the project one they used.


----------



## DrSeuss

I ordered a 5.5 on the 15th, just got a call this morning that the bike was ready to be picked up. I ordered the standard black/red/white paint scheme. When building online it said 30 days but the LBS said it should take much less, they were correct.


----------



## Madone 6.9

Ordered mine on July 23rd and still do not have it yet in Northern California.


----------



## rskiba

*2 Weeks*

I ordered it on the 4th of September and it was ready to ride at the LBS on the 17th. That time also included the Labor Day holiday. My frame is the standard white/black/yellow.

--Rob


----------



## Madone 6.9

79 days and no bike yet. I hope next week.


----------



## evil genius

Mine took 52 days. Had it 2 weeks now, worth the wait.


----------



## mhopton

Hope it's not as long as they say it's gonna be... I just ordered my project one 6.9 signature series paint job w/SRAM red and XXX-lite wheels yesterday, Friday, 10/9. P1 website says 45+ days... sure hope not.


----------



## Benismo

> in favor of skiing and snowshoeing.


Oh you poor deprived person


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Not looking good....my '08 was just totaled in a "vehicle encounter" and I'm looking at ordering a 6 series with the Solid-Outline custom paint option. I was hoping for 3-4 weeks max to be down.....

Here's to optimism. Order going in on Tuesday (LBS is closed Sun-Mon).


----------



## pedalingsquares

I placed my order on Friday.. 6 series Di2 and will post pics when it arrives:mad2: :mad2:


----------



## jellis25

My order went in on the 5th of October. Build time was 30+, 5.5 with signature black/black paint and sram force. I also work at the shop I ordered it from so it may be completed a day earlier because I am building it.

I will let you know.


----------



## Madone 6.9

My LBS called and the bike showed up yesterday. I will pick it up tomorrow and get some pics up.


----------



## ghost6

Build time was 7 days. Got it in six. 5 series, no signature stuff. Matte white looks great!


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Ordered a 6 Series with outline logo on 10/14 and was quoted 30+ days. Patiently waiting.


----------



## jellis25

Just received my 5.5 Madone today. I ordered it on the 5th so it took only 25 days from order date. The estimated time was 45 days. I have named it the Vader Bike.

Here are some unboxing picture which many of you probably won't see if you don't work in a shop. Sorry they are crappy iphone pictures. I will post better ones later.




































16.71lbs no pedals or bottle cages.


----------



## mhopton

Nice. Ordered mine on the 9th, its been 3 weeks today and supposed to take 45. We'll see, hopefully it'll get here soon.


----------



## John Kuhl

jellis25, very nice bike. I really like black
bikes and have quite a few black ones myself.
The 5 series ride really good, so you should
be very happy with your bike.

Best, John


----------



## markieta

Trek rep is placing my order Monday morning.
And the waiting starts. (Nov 1)










Any guess on weight? (This is the stock 6.9 w/SRAM less the expensive wheels....)

Bike is actually slightly different on the Canadian dexDealer website,
Could be that the public project1 site isnt updated with new 2010 product (some).

45+ days.
Oh Joy.

Size 58 Pro Fit
I am:
6"2, 34"inseam


----------



## jellis25

My co-worker has the same set up with dura-ace. With shimano pedals and bottle cages 16.4.


----------



## markieta

jellis25 said:


> My co-worker has the same set up with dura-ace. With shimano pedals and bottle cages 16.4.


Beautiful,
thanks!


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Update: I got a call form my LBS yesterday and was told there is a major backlog at Trek and my 30+ was revised to 120 days!?!? He called and was told Trek is now running 6 days a week to try to catch up, but they are currently WAY behind on the Project 1 bikes. At least the nice weather has finally faded into a Fall/Winter pattern.

Bike ordered on Oct. 14.....patiently (or not so) waiting.


----------



## markieta

nor_cal_rider said:


> Update: I got a call form my LBS yesterday and was told there is a major backlog at Trek and my 30+ was revised to 120 days!?!? He called and was told Trek is now running 6 days a week to try to catch up, but they are currently WAY behind on the Project 1 bikes. At least the nice weather has finally faded into a Fall/Winter pattern.
> 
> Bike ordered on Oct. 14.....patiently (or not so) waiting.


Ouch, its Day 6 for me... hope that's an extremely high estimate.


----------



## ghost6

Is that for signature paint jobs? Ordered early October and I got my P1 in six days flat ... stock paint.


----------



## markieta

ghost6 said:


> Is that for signature paint jobs? Ordered early October and I got my P1 in six days flat ... stock paint.


I have signature paint (+days)
Sram RED (+days)
..

Not sure what else added more time to the process,
but when checking out with our Trek Rep he said it would be 45+ days....


----------



## tbb001

nor_cal_rider said:


> Update: I got a call form my LBS yesterday and was told there is a major backlog at Trek and my 30+ was revised to 120 days!?!? He called and was told Trek is now running 6 days a week to try to catch up, but they are currently WAY behind on the Project 1 bikes. At least the nice weather has finally faded into a Fall/Winter pattern.
> 
> Bike ordered on Oct. 14.....patiently (or not so) waiting.


Don't worry, the 120 days is an extremely far out projection.
The painters are indeed working 6 days a week, but they are now making a good dent in the backlog. Most of the paint schemes are getting done and out the door...and with the fall/winter season coming and the orders slowing down, I'm guessing most (if not all) of the current active orders will be complete in paint by the end of Nov/early Dec.

The only slower paint scheme right now is Custom Flames.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

ghost6 said:


> Is that for signature paint jobs? Ordered early October and I got my P1 in six days flat ... stock paint.


Yes - but the most basic of color options - solid with outline logo. I guess I'm paying the price of being "different", since I didn't like the stock paint options.


----------



## ghost6

markieta said:


> I have signature paint (+days)
> Sram RED (+days)
> ..
> 
> Not sure what else added more time to the process,
> but when checking out with our Trek Rep he said it would be 45+ days....


Nice looking bike. Wonder why Sram RED would add days? Limited supply?


----------



## ghost6

It'll be worth the wait. Hope you get it sooner than later. Post pics when you do.


----------



## jellis25

nor_cal_rider said:


> Yes - but the most basic of color options - solid with outline logo. I guess I'm paying the price of being "different", since I didn't like the stock paint options.


I totally agree. I feel like bikes have turned into stock cars with all the graphics they have. I had to pay and extra $275 for them not to put any logos on. I had to settle, however, for a small "Project One" logo on the top-tube near the seat post and a Trek seal on the head-tube. I wish someone would pay me more to do less work.

PS: nor_cal_rider, I liked the "logo-fest" comment. Why'd you edit your post?


----------



## nor_cal_rider

jellis25 said:


> I totally agree. I feel like bikes have turned into stock cars with all the graphics they have. I had to pay and extra $275 for them not to put any logos on. I had to settle, however, for a small "Project One" logo on the top-tube near the seat post and a Trek seal on the head-tube. I wish someone would pay me more to do less work.
> 
> PS: nor_cal_rider, I liked the "logo-fest" comment. Why'd you edit your post?


Got to counting and it wasn't as bad as I was thinking. The "Team" versions of the Proj 1 paint schemes are CRAZY with logos - over a dozen IIRC :crazy: 
For me, I prefer the single logo on the downtube (and headtube badge) - just a classic look. Plus with a "non-standard" color, you get a bike that doesn't look like everyone elses - easily recognizable in a "sea of bikes" at an event rest stop, when most are black, red, or white - and covered with manufacturer logos.


----------



## mhopton

Well, I'm at 6 and a half weeks now for my sig paint, 6 series, sram red madone. Sure hope it gets here before turkey day, I'd love to ride that morning.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

mhopton said:


> Well, I'm at 6 and a half weeks now for my sig paint, 6 series, sram red madone. Sure hope it gets here before turkey day, I'd love to ride that morning.


6 weeks to the day for me and my signature paint/Dura Ace build. At this point, I've given up hoping for a certain day...it'll get here some time :mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## mhopton

OK, mine arrived. Got a call Friday AM from the shop - box was on the dock. The GM invited me to come over to open the box and unpack as he knew I wanted to take some pics.

Took 9 weeks literally to the day. After seeing it, it IS worth the wait...

Pics are here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2510916#post2510916


----------



## pedalingsquares

Nice job and a great looking bike. What does it weigh with pedals, etc.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dale

my took 8 weeks, 5.2 obsidian blue, going to build it on the 12th for my 50 brithday.


----------



## 72guy

markieta said:


> Trek rep is placing my order Monday morning.
> And the waiting starts. (Nov 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guess on weight? (This is the stock 6.9 w/SRAM less the expensive wheels....)
> 
> Bike is actually slightly different on the Canadian dexDealer website,
> Could be that the public project1 site isnt updated with new 2010 product (some).
> 
> 45+ days.
> Oh Joy.
> 
> Size 58 Pro Fit
> I am:
> 6"2, 34"inseam



Nice looking bike. Pearl White / CHI Red? That's what I used. Where you used white and red accents, I used black. Tires, tape, hoods, seat, post, stem, headset, and cable housing. Ordered 1 month ago. Hoping I see the bike before Christmas. I'm 6' and ordered a 56 Performance fit.


----------



## markieta

72guy said:


> Nice looking bike. Pearl White / CHI Red? That's what I used. Where you used white and red accents, I used black. Tires, tape, hoods, seat, post, stem, headset, and cable housing. Ordered 1 month ago. Hoping I see the bike before Christmas. I'm 6' and ordered a 56 Performance fit.


Oh boy, I am forgetting which colour I ordered now!

I believe it was the candy red.. Ha =) We will know when it comes.
I've been so busy with school I forgot about waiting for the bike, but now that exams are done and I'm left to nothing but working on skiis+snowboards, having my bike show up would be a nice change of pace at the shop!!!


----------



## nor_cal_rider

I'm still hoping for an early Christmas present, but not setting my sights too high. As of this Wednesday, I'll be at 9 weeks and counting :mad2:


----------



## 72guy

nor_cal_rider said:


> I'm still hoping for an early Christmas present, but not setting my sights too high. As of this Wednesday, I'll be at 9 weeks and counting :mad2:


Ordered 32 days ago. Looks like my bike will truly be a 2010 model.


----------



## 72guy

Picked up my P1 today.:thumbsup: One month and 4 days. Solid premium paint/outline logo ( Pearl White/Chi Red ). Still waiting on bottle cages, Node2, and Duotrap.:mad2:


----------



## markieta

pics or it didn't happen 

also,
Just got word from our Trek Rep,
my bike is still in paint!!! =( oh my gosh...
it's been 46 days,
est to be done = january


----------



## ghost6

markieta said:


> pics or it didn't happen
> 
> also,
> Just got word from our Trek Rep,
> my bike is still in paint!!! =( oh my gosh...
> it's been 46 days,
> est to be done = january


Wow, you signature paint fans must be really patient.


----------



## 72guy

I'll get the standard garage door pics posted tomorrow. Picked the bike up so late, I haven't had a chance to ride it. Some icy spots on the road so I thought it would be better to wait for daylight. LOOK Classics and RaceLites--- just under 16.25lbs.


----------



## markieta

ghost6 said:


> Wow, you signature paint fans must be really patient.


The only thing keeping me sane are the long days mounting skiis at the shop. Tres busy atm.


----------



## pedalingsquares

With all the delays and waits for a bike, you have to ask yourself.. is it worth it. I am not sure as I always use to buy my bike from a showroom or when ordered within 1 week. I feel this Project One for the 6 series bikes will come back and bite Trek. Just my opinion!


----------



## nor_cal_rider

The wait is really killing me. I'm thinking of calling my LBS to see if they can check into the delay. At one point, my order went from "30+" to "125", putting my order in sometime in Feb. If I can;t get a straight answer, I'll be adding a Tarmac or VaMoots to my garage for X-mas to get me back on the road.

I agree - I think the excessive delays will be a problem for Trek - however all it would have taken was a "stock/factory" paint job and I would have had my bike a 1-2 weeks. Then again, this is the first time I've "had to" get a new bike, and not had anything else to hold me over.


----------



## markieta

nor_cal_rider said:


> The wait is really killing me. I'm thinking of calling my LBS to see if they can check into the delay. At one point, my order went from "30+" to "125", putting my order in sometime in Feb. If I can;t get a straight answer, I'll be adding a Tarmac or VaMoots to my garage for X-mas to get me back on the road.
> 
> I agree - I think the excessive delays will be a problem for Trek - however all it would have taken was a "stock/factory" paint job and I would have had my bike a 1-2 weeks. Then again, this is the first time I've "had to" get a new bike, and not had anything else to hold me over.


I believe you ordered just before me.
My Trek rep let me know that most orders between mid october to mid november were placed during the booking order period of bike shops.

Our bike buyer placed 15 P1 bikes on our booking order with the standard paint schemes 5 series and 6 series mixed. We have only had 1 show up. This is Treks busiest time of year due to trying to fullfill all booking orders as well as special orders.

This is the email directly from our trek rep.


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Thanks for checking in! I can look into the status, which is still in paint process. I would say that you’d have it in January but I can’t say for sure with any shred of confidence. The ETAs for P1 bikes are very heavy on the “E” part…
> 
> Hang in there, man!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## nor_cal_rider

markieta said:


> I believe you ordered just before me.
> My Trek rep let me know that most orders between mid october to mid november were placed during the booking order period of bike shops.
> 
> Our bike buyer placed 15 P1 bikes on our booking order with the standard paint schemes 5 series and 6 series mixed. We have only had 1 show up. This is Treks busiest time of year due to trying to fullfill all booking orders as well as special orders.
> 
> This is the email directly from our trek rep.


Hmm.....I placed my order on Oct 14. Based on your comments and the Feb. date that was temporarily given to me, it's time to make some calls to see if I can get my hands on a Moots frame.

I try to be understanding, but can't help to be pissed off that I'm waiting this long for a bike. Especially when the computer originally told me and my LBS "30+ days" and I was told they were actually shipping earlier than the quoted time.

Honestly - this one will stick in my memory for a while....not too sure how fast I'll be getting another Trek when time comes to replace the 6 Series I have coming. I know I would NOT have placed the order if I had any idea I'd be waiting this long.


----------



## markieta

nor_cal_rider said:


> Hmm.....I placed my order on Oct 14. Based on your comments and the Feb. date that was temporarily given to me, it's time to make some calls to see if I can get my hands on a Moots frame.
> 
> I try to be understanding, but can't help to be pissed off that I'm waiting this long for a bike. Especially when the computer originally told me and my LBS "30+ days" and I was told they were actually shipping earlier than the quoted time.
> 
> Honestly - this one will stick in my memory for a while....not too sure how fast I'll be getting another Trek when time comes to replace the 6 Series I have coming. I know I would NOT have placed the order if I had any idea I'd be waiting this long.


I work at a shop and I am slowly seeing those standard P1 bikes come through, hoping each time that one of them is MY bike. Not yet, so far. I hope it comes before the new year, but I highly doubt that based of the email I received from our rep.

I was quoted 45+ days and now currently sitting on day 47 and still waiting.


----------



## 72guy

Sorry to hear of everyones delivery delays.:cryin: 
But I sure had fun today.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## markieta

72guy said:


> Sorry to hear of everyones delivery delays.:cryin:
> But I sure had fun today.:smilewinkgrin:


SwEET BIKE~!!

I think i ordered the same bike as you <3


----------



## 72guy

Thanks! Swapped out the RXL saddle first thing. Not sure why I ordered it. I had tried a RaceLite on my current bike and returned it. I thought maybe the RXL might give me a different ride. Using a Specialized AVATAR. 

Rode a 25 miler today. WOW! I'm coming off a 24 year old Novara so my perspective might be a bit narrow. But this bike is incredible. The frame soaks up all the road bumps. Fall out of the draft, a couple hard pedal strokes and you accelerate back into position. I could climb the hills we do with ease. In fact, I had 4 or 5 gears left. I usually come back from a ride with some numbness at the base of my neck. Totally comfortable on this bike and I have yet to fine tune things with a proper fit.

My dealer has been certified by TREK for doing their bike fitting. He hasn't done too many. So, after the first of the year, he's going to fit me to my bike free of charge. Not sure his inexperience in this area is a good thing, but the price is right.:thumbsup: 

Hope you get your bike soon. You'll love it.

Regards


----------



## markieta

72guy said:


> Thanks! Swapped out the RXL saddle first thing. Not sure why I ordered it. I had tried a RaceLite on my current bike and returned it. I thought maybe the RXL might give me a different ride. Using a Specialized AVATAR.
> 
> Rode a 25 miler today. WOW! I'm coming off a 24 year old Novara so my perspective might be a bit narrow. But this bike is incredible. The frame soaks up all the road bumps. Fall out of the draft, a couple hard pedal strokes and you accelerate back into position. I could climb the hills we do with ease. In fact, I had 4 or 5 gears left. I usually come back from a ride with some numbness at the base of my neck. Totally comfortable on this bike and I have yet to fine tune things with a proper fit.
> 
> My dealer has been certified by TREK for doing their bike fitting. He hasn't done too many. So, after the first of the year, he's going to fit me to my bike free of charge. Not sure his inexperience in this area is a good thing, but the price is right.:thumbsup:
> 
> Hope you get your bike soon. You'll love it.
> 
> Regards


Everytime I hear a good review of this bike I get more angry for not having mine yet! : 

Can you try and capture the pearl white and chi red colours up close. I'd love to see these, as I have not actually seen these colours in person before, ever.


----------



## tbb001

pedalingsquares said:


> I feel this Project One for the 6 series bikes will come back and bite Trek. Just my opinion!





 nor_cal_rider said:


> I agree - I think the excessive delays will be a problem for Trek


 

Yeah, darn those guys for taking so long to finish your completely custom painted bikes.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

tbb001 said:


> Yeah, darn those guys for taking so long to finish your completely custom painted bikes.


My complaint is not so much that it's taking this long, but that I was originally told 30 days and most likely less. I can be patient (sometimes), but when I get a delivery date that IMPACTS which bike I actually order, I expect to see my bike relatively close to the promised date. At this point I'm over twice the time quoted, and based on what I'm guessing is happening (all dealer/stock bikes get first priority), it might go 3 to 4 times the original quote.

I don't know about your business, but if I tell someone I can deliver a project in a month and it takes me 2-4, my reputation is tarnished. Yea, not exactly the same, but I saw it when doing "side projects" in welding/metal fabrication (as well as an Civil/Structural Engineer). I got a lot of work because someone else was taking too long, or "took forever" on a past project.

So, while it's only a bike, it is a VERY expensive bike that the manufacturer can't seem to deliver in a timely fashion (or at least within the time frame given at the time of ordering). I'd rather be told "going to take 3-4 months" and it show up in 2, that be told 1 month and it take 4 :mad2:

Just saying.....


----------



## rskiba

I was promised 30 days back in Sept (ordered over Labor Day weekend). Mine was a stock paint scheme and it showed in 14 days! I was also building a set of Mavic wheels with Ultegra hubs but could not get the hubs because it was that time of year for things to change over for the 2010 product. 

I really think this is just supply and demand and not because TREK is intentionally screwing with the delivery dates. Granted , they have a ways to go in their ability to track a PJ1 order, but it is still a great program in my opinion.

--Rob


----------



## mhopton

My signature P1 took 9 weeks - too long for me; however, I can tell you that it was well worth the wait. It is the sweetest ride...!


----------



## zac

nor_cal_rider said:


> My complaint is not so much that it's taking this long, but that I was originally told 30 days and most likely less. I can be patient (sometimes), but when I get a delivery date that IMPACTS which bike I actually order, I expect to see my bike relatively close to the promised date. At this point I'm over twice the time quoted, and based on what I'm guessing is happening (all dealer/stock bikes get first priority), it might go 3 to 4 times the original quote.
> 
> I don't know about your business, but if I tell someone I can deliver a project in a month and it takes me 2-4, my reputation is tarnished. Yea, not exactly the same, but I saw it when doing "side projects" in welding/metal fabrication (as well as an Civil/Structural Engineer). I got a lot of work because someone else was taking too long, or "took forever" on a past project.
> 
> So, while it's only a bike, it is a VERY expensive bike that the manufacturer can't seem to deliver in a timely fashion (or at least within the time frame given at the time of ordering). I'd rather be told "going to take 3-4 months" and it show up in 2, that be told 1 month and it take 4 :mad2:
> 
> Just saying.....


Agree 110%


----------



## markieta

zac said:


> Agree 110%


2nd that!

48 days now. Grrrr.

nor_cal_rider, I seem to remember that name from mtbr forums, am I right? Did you use to or still ride downhill?


----------



## tbb001

nor_cal_rider said:


> At this point I'm over twice the time quoted, and based on what I'm guessing is happening (all dealer/stock bikes get first priority).


No, it's FIFO for Signature paint schemes regardless of if the bike is for a stock dealer bike or a consumer. The only exceptions would be if you ordered a paint scheme that encountered delays (Livestrong, Contador, Custom Flames).

What dealer did you order your bike through and what paint scheme did you get?



rskiba said:


> I really think this is just supply and demand


Correct.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

markieta said:


> 2nd that!
> 
> 48 days now. Grrrr.
> 
> nor_cal_rider, I seem to remember that name from mtbr forums, am I right? Did you use to or still ride downhill?


Yes...I started on MTBR, and switched over. Though, I was much more of a lurker over there.



tbb001 said:


> No, it's FIFO for Signature paint schemes regardless of if the bike is for a stock dealer bike or a consumer. The only exceptions would be if you ordered a paint scheme that encountered delays (Livestrong, Contador, Custom Flames).
> 
> What dealer did you order your bike through and what paint scheme did you get?


I ordered through my LBS (TREK dealer in Redding,CA = "The Bike Shop"). I ordered a solid paint with outlined logo scheme, DA7900, and RXL rims. Nothing that should have caused this type of delay...at least without some type of forewarning. Really thats what it comes down to....tracking and ETA can be difficult - but this is not TREK's first try at P1 bikes, and I would think telling the customer an "overestimated" time (as an Structural Engineer, I would call it a "factor of safety" or "contingency" added into an estimate) is better than over optimism.

Don't get me wrong, I think this is just due to a large number of orders and early problems with the schemes you mentioned, TREK is just severely behind production schedule. I do not fault my LBS - I'm pretty sure they had the order in the same day I was at the shop. I just probably would have re-evaluated my options to replace my busticated Madone, if I knew how long it was REALLY going to take. I guess the upside is I still get a decent discount, since it is a replacement having shipped the damaged 5.2 frame back to Waterloo for inspection.

Anyone know if the plant shuts down for the 2 weeks of X-mas/New Years?

Maybe I can find a used Tarmac or try to convince my wife I can sell one next summer - I know I can get one of those quickly from my other favorite shop.


----------



## tbb001

nor_cal_rider said:


> I ordered through my LBS (TREK dealer in Redding,CA = "The Bike Shop"). I ordered a solid paint with outlined logo scheme, DA7900, and RXL rims. Nothing that should have caused this type of delay...at least without some type of forewarning. Really thats what it comes down to....tracking and ETA can be difficult


54cm Performance 6.5
Solid-Outline Logos paint scheme
Purple Metallic with White Logos

This order was placed on 10/15 and is currently in paint with a High Priority (3) status on it.
The current paint completion ETA is 1/5 and shipping ETA is 1/8.



nor_cal_rider said:


> Anyone know if the plant shuts down for the 2 weeks of X-mas/New Years?


They do not. In fact, the P1 painters have been given the go-ahead to work over Xmas and collect OT. For that reason, I wouldn't be surprised if your order completed earlier than the above dates because the original time estimates were based off of them having next week off.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

tbb001 said:


> 54cm Performance 6.5
> Solid-Outline Logos paint scheme
> Purple Metallic with White Logos
> 
> This order was placed on 10/15 and is currently in paint with a High Priority (3) status on it.
> The current paint completion ETA is 1/5 and shipping ETA is 1/8.




Thanx!! You made my day!

More info than I have ever got from my LBS. I can wait for a couple more weeks.

Happy Holidays :thumbsup:


----------



## markieta

nor_cal_rider said:


> Thanx!! You made my day!
> 
> More info than I have ever got from my LBS. I can wait for a couple more weeks.
> 
> Happy Holidays :thumbsup:


Just got info from my Trek Rep.

Previous Level of priority = Low
Current Level of priority = High
Est Completion date = Jan 5
Est Arrival = Jan 8-10

Cannot wait!!! almost there!


----------



## tbb001

markieta said:


> Just got info from my Trek Rep.
> 
> Previous Level of priority = Low
> Current Level of priority = High
> Est Completion date = Jan 5
> Est Arrival = Jan 8-10
> 
> Cannot wait!!! almost there!


What shop did you get yours from and which paint scheme did you get?
I can let you know when it completes in paint...


----------



## markieta

tbb001 said:


> What shop did you get yours from and which paint scheme did you get?
> I can let you know when it completes in paint...


This is from,

Skiis and Biikes
Mississauga, Ontario, Canada

It is the solid colour + outline, as shown below.


----------



## Mosovich

*I bet..*

the Radio Shack guys bikes are why your guys are having to wait so long! LOL... Good luck..


----------



## mikeyonthemadone

According to my source at Trek, they are behind only in the paint/decal dept and have added a number of people to try and reduce the backlog and avoid those same problems in the future. Some of the ETA's were overly generous and not very accurate due to the surge in orders placed.


Mikey


----------



## tbb001

markieta said:


> This is from,
> 
> Skiis and Biikes
> Mississauga, Ontario, Canada
> 
> It is the solid colour + outline, as shown below.


Your frame completed in paint today. It will be sent to the assembly warehouse tomorrow. If there are no parts issues (I don't see any), it should be assembled and shipped out late this week or early next week (more likely).


----------



## markieta

tbb001 said:


> Your frame completed in paint today. It will be sent to the assembly warehouse tomorrow. If there are no parts issues (I don't see any), it should be assembled and shipped out late this week or early next week (more likely).


YEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!

thank you so very much.
That made my day!


----------



## nor_cal_rider

tbb001 said:


> Your frame completed in paint today. It will be sent to the assembly warehouse tomorrow. If there are no parts issues (I don't see any), it should be assembled and shipped out late this week or early next week (more likely).


Hmm....I *thought* mine was ordered a bit before markieta's - any ideas on what's holding mine up, or is it heading my way ahead of schedule (mine was the Purple/White 6.5 ordered on 10/15 from "The Bike Shop" in Redding, CA)?

TIA


----------



## tbb001

markieta said:


> YEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!
> 
> thank you so very much.
> That made my day!


I guess that UPS isn't picking up today from the assembly warehouse, so your bike should ship out on Monday morning.



nor_cal_rider said:


> Hmm....I *thought* mine was ordered a bit before markieta's - any ideas on what's holding mine up, or is it heading my way ahead of schedule (mine was the Purple/White 6.5 ordered on 10/15 from "The Bike Shop" in Redding, CA)?
> 
> TIA


Your frame is still on schedule with the 1/5 paint completion date. It should complete in paint, get assembled and shipped next week. 

Your order was placed prior to markieta's, but the painter that did his bike just finished with his paint rack a bit quicker.


----------



## markieta

tbb001 said:


> I guess that UPS isn't picking up today from the assembly warehouse, so your bike should ship out on Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Your frame is still on schedule with the 1/5 paint completion date. It should complete in paint, get assembled and shipped next week.
> 
> Your order was placed prior to markieta's, but the painter that did his bike just finished with his paint rack a bit quicker.


perhaps nor_cal_rider has the "hourly smoke break" painter :lol: We've got a few of those in our bike shop, hahaha.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

markieta said:


> perhaps nor_cal_rider has the "hourly smoke break" painter :lol: We've got a few of those in our bike shop, hahaha.


Dang...a difference of 3 weeks worth of "smoke breaks" or something (pretty sure you ordered 2 weeks after me and yours finished a week+ sooner)....hopefully my guy just had more paint schemes that took a longer amount of time. That or someone should be looking at production rates and efficiencies.

The wait continues.....

EDIT: I'm sure TREK is on top of production rates and we all realize that perfection can't be rushed


----------



## tbb001

nor_cal_rider said:


> Dang...a difference of 3 weeks worth of "smoke breaks" or something (pretty sure you ordered 2 weeks after me and yours finished a week+ sooner)....hopefully my guy just had more paint schemes that took a longer amount of time.


Yes...looking at the two paint racks, markieta's painter had mostly solid paint schemes and team issues, while your painter had a good chunk of custom flames orders. There are only a couple painters that are validated to paint the new custom flames right now, and they take a bit longer. Either way, your order is still on schedule for next week.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

tbb001 said:


> Yes...looking at the two paint racks, markieta's painter had mostly solid paint schemes and team issues, while your painter had a good chunk of custom flames orders. There are only a couple painters that are validated to paint the new custom flames right now, and they take a bit longer. Either way, your order is still on schedule for next week.




Do you know if my painter will be signing the inside NDS chain-stay? I've gotten mixed responses - not that it matters, but it sounds like I got one of the better painters.

Thanx for the updates and quick responses. You are only helping TREK's overall "image" IMHO.

Happy-Healthy New Year!!


----------



## tbb001

nor_cal_rider said:


> Do you know if my painter will be signing the inside NDS chain-stay? I've gotten mixed responses - not that it matters, but it sounds like I got one of the better painters.
> 
> Thanx for the updates and quick responses. You are only helping TREK's overall "image" IMHO.
> 
> Happy-Healthy New Year!!


I'm showing on your order that it is currently not going to be painted with the Artist Signature on the chainstay. That is an option that the dealers can check during the time of ordering. Would you like it to have the Artist Signature? I can check with the paint mgr and see if it's still possible to add at this point. I couldn't guarantee it though, as I'm not sure if the frame has progressed too far in the paint process or not.

No worries on the updates, just trying to help out a bit.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

tbb001 said:


> I'm showing on your order that it is currently not going to be painted with the Artist Signature on the chainstay. That is an option that the dealers can check during the time of ordering. Would you like it to have the Artist Signature? I can check with the paint mgr and see if it's still possible to add at this point. I couldn't guarantee it though, as I'm not sure if the frame has progressed too far in the paint process or not.
> 
> No worries on the updates, just trying to help out a bit.


If still possible - yes, please have the artist sign the frame. I asked for the signature, but no personalized message on the top tube when I placed the order. No big deal either way, but it's just something else to show the how truly "custom" TREK is making our P1 bikes.

Again - thanks!


----------



## tbb001

nor_cal_rider said:


> If still possible - yes, please have the artist sign the frame. I asked for the signature, but no personalized message on the top tube when I placed the order. No big deal either way, but it's just something else to show the how truly "custom" TREK is making our P1 bikes.
> 
> Again - thanks!


I spoke with the paint mgr...he said it wouldn't be a problem adding the Artist Signature to the chainstay on this bike. He'll modify the paint work order, so you should be good.


----------



## markieta

Happy new years everyone!

Cheers to tbb001 for the inhouse connection!


----------



## jellis25

Has anyone else noticed that you can no longer choose the same color for the base and logo color? I haven't check the dealer website to see if it is possible but I know you could defiantly do it a few months ago when I ordered my black/black Solid-Outline P1. It essentially was an all black frame with no logos painted on apart from the "Project One" in silver on the top tube. Maybe that is why it came in 20 days and I am not still waiting for it like many others.

tbb001, any official answer on this?


----------



## markieta

jellis25 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that you can no longer choose the same color for the base and logo color? I haven't check the dealer website to see if it is possible but I know you could defiantly do it a few months ago when I ordered my black/black Solid-Outline P1. It essentially was an all black frame with no logos painted on apart from the "Project One" in silver on the top tube. Maybe that is why it came in 20 days and I am not still waiting for it like many others.
> 
> tbb001, any official answer on this?


When configuring my bike through on our dealers p1 menus, we were not allowed to choose the same colours for base/logo to provide solid paint schemes. I believe there is an extra charge for having solid paint schemes (no logos) ?


----------



## tbb001

jellis25 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that you can no longer choose the same color for the base and logo color?
> 
> tbb001, any official answer on this?


Yes, this was removed as an option about a month ago.
We were having issues with people expecting to see a subtle logo on there, but with the Solid paint schemes if you choose the same color for base/logo, you won't see any logos at all. Plus, marketing didn't appreciate us sending out bikes with no logos...no brand image then aside from the headbadge. 

There is talk about a new paint scheme being added, Solid-Minimal Logos, which would only be available with the same solid base/logo colors selected, but there would be a masking underneath the logo that would "lift" it slightly above the base paint so that you could see the Trek logo. Very subtle and cool, especially with Matte clearcoat. Looks really cool in black, white, and silver.

There has been delays in releasing that scheme though, as they were running into issues with the masking working correctly, and with the backlog of orders right now they don't have time to figure out how to fix it.


----------



## mtruhe

Hey TBB001, 

I see that you are the inside guy at Trek. My bike just got ordered a couple of hours ago. Any idea how long it will take for me before I can ride it? It was ordered through Rays Cycle in Vacaville. 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## tbb001

mtruhe said:


> Hey TBB001,
> 
> I see that you are the inside guy at Trek. My bike just got ordered a couple of hours ago. Any idea how long it will take for me before I can ride it? It was ordered through Rays Cycle in Vacaville.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


It's hard to get a completely accurate date at this point since the order was just placed earlier today.
That said, it is currently showing a paint completion ETA of mid to late Feb and a shipping ETA of late Feb to early March. Those dates could get adjusted +/- a couple weeks depending on order volume.

I dig the color scheme you selected. Pearl Carbon with Platinum will look cool together. The Pearl Carbon color is one of my favorites in the P1 lineup.


----------



## mtruhe

Thanks for the update. Sounds like the P1 is doing pretty well. I hope it looks as good as it does on the website, the few that I have seen always look better so I am hopeful. 

Any chance you can have them throw a few bottles of New Glarus in when they ship the bike?


----------



## mhopton

What's New Glarus?


----------



## tbb001

mtruhe said:


> Any chance you can have them throw a few bottles of New Glarus in when they ship the bike?


The warehouse probably doesn't have any New Glarus sitting around, but maybe they could throw in some Girl Scout cookies, as they toss those in random parts orders.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

tbb001 - I certainly hope you are getting some credit/kudos for taking the time to respond to this forum. As I stated earlier in this thread - you are really helping TREK's CS image. They should be paying you to spend time in this forum - you really can't put a price on the advertisement/good "vibes" TREK is getting by having your presence here.

Take care and thanks for all your help.

Anxious, but still waiting patiently....just another week from this Friday/Saturday  

~Bruce in Redding


----------



## mtruhe

Thanks for the update it is nice to have somewhat of a 'real' number to go by even if it is longer than I had anticipated. The consume website said 7 days and the dealer website said 45 days. It is also great to have a response from an actual human vs a computer generated one. If you hadn't commented on the color, I would have canceled the order and gone with the stock colors.

Mark

(ps. New Glarus is a beer -like Trek is made in Wisconsin - that you can only get in Wisconsin.)


----------



## tbb001

markieta said:


> Happy new years everyone!
> 
> Cheers to tbb001 for the inhouse connection!


Your bike shipped out today!  



nor_cal_rider said:


> Take care and thanks for all your help.


No worries at all. I'll check your order again tomorrow. It should be finishing up in paint either tonight or tomorrow hopefully.



mtruhe said:


> If you hadn't commented on the color, I would have canceled the order and gone with the stock colors.


I think you'll really dig your paint scheme. Not that some of the Select colors aren't cool as well, but I think you'll be happier with your current selection.


----------



## oclvframe

Ordered my 6.9 pro signature paint Nov. 7, got mine today! Woohoo! 

Pics here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4249820710/

-r


----------



## mhopton

Sweet, OCLVframe!


----------



## nor_cal_rider

oclvframe said:


> Ordered my 6.9 pro signature paint Nov. 7, got mine today! Woohoo!
> 
> Pics here:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4249820710/
> 
> -r


Nice looking bike.

Out of curiosity - why did you go with the '09 rims? The paired spoke design generates too much stress in the rim, IMHO. I was relieved to see the 2010 rims got rid of the paired spokes and there was also an option of Mavic's if you don't care for the Bonte's.

Regardless - enjoy our new ride!!


----------



## oclvframe

nor_cal_rider said:


> Nice looking bike.
> 
> Out of curiosity - why did you go with the '09 rims? The paired spoke design generates too much stress in the rim, IMHO. I was relieved to see the 2010 rims got rid of the paired spokes and there was also an option of Mavic's if you don't care for the Bonte's.
> 
> Regardless - enjoy our new ride!!


The wheels in the photos are the old (06-07) RXL Aeros...my preferred 'training' wheels...they are heavy and bullet-proof....when paired with 25c tires @80psi...sheer delight! As for the new wheels, I will probably sell them with my 09 6.9 since I already have a set of RXL and RXXXL 09 wheels that I will rotate with during the summer. I prefer the paired spoke design and have had many, many years of trouble free riding with them since about 1999! Plus, I am not a fan of the new hubs....the DT Swiss 240 is a far better hub.

Looking forward to my first ride on the bike this afternoon!

-r


----------



## nor_cal_rider

oclvframe said:


> The wheels in the photos are the old (06-07) RXL Aeros...my preferred 'training' wheels...they are heavy and bullet-proof....when paired with 25c tires @80psi...sheer delight! As for the new wheels, I will probably sell them with my 09 6.9 since I already have a set of RXL and RXXXL 09 wheels that I will rotate with during the summer. I prefer the paired spoke design and have had many, many years of trouble free riding with them since about 1999! Plus, I am not a fan of the new hubs....the DT Swiss 240 is a far better hub.
> 
> Looking forward to my first ride on the bike this afternoon!
> 
> -r


I've heard too many good things about some of the earlier years of the RL and RXL wheels to think all of them are "bad". I honestly think there were at least SOME that were not correctly tensioned in the 08's (and possibly 09's) based on the problems I had and responses from my LBS regarding the wheels reliability. I'll probably give the new ones a try, but I built up a nice set of DA/OP rims last summer that are like your RXL Aero - a little heavy, but bullet proof.

Be sure to post up a ride report for the maiden voyage - ENJOY!!


----------



## John Kuhl

I have two bikes, and my wife has a bike with 
RXL wheels. We have never had a problem with
any of them.

Best, John


----------



## oclvframe

nor_cal_rider said:


> I've heard too many good things about some of the earlier years of the RL and RXL wheels to think all of them are "bad". I honestly think there were at least SOME that were not correctly tensioned in the 08's (and possibly 09's) based on the problems I had and responses from my LBS regarding the wheels reliability. I'll probably give the new ones a try, but I built up a nice set of DA/OP rims last summer that are like your RXL Aero - a little heavy, but bullet proof.
> 
> Be sure to post up a ride report for the maiden voyage - ENJOY!!


Ride report.....Interestingly enough, the only way I can describe the ride of the new 6.9 is STIFF! I just put pedals back on my 09 6.9 so a back to back ride comparison will be the true and only way for me to differentiate between them, but first and main impression of the new bike is that it is substantially stiffer than the 09. Whomever came up with the '10% more compliant' statistic for the seatmast area is smokin something.....'cause that bike is much harsher feeling than the 09 model (tbb001, got any info on how this was determined????). So, until I can do a back-to-back comparison, its just a perception thing. In the last 5-6 weeks, I have been riding a steel Lemond and so the new feels totally different compared to that but while riding familiar roads yesterday, what struck me most was how all the road imperfections and cracks were far more noticeable than I remember them feeling.

I like it though....I am not complaining one bit....its a beautiful riding bike! 

-r


----------



## nor_cal_rider

tbb001 said:


> No worries at all. I'll check your order again tomorrow. It should be finishing up in paint either tonight or tomorrow hopefully.


Hi tbb001 - not to be a pain, but any update on where my bike is in the process? I know it'll get here, when it gets here, but I think it would be cool for ME to tell my LBS when my bike shipped - unless the P1 system notifies the shop. Plus I was hoping to go get some pix of the unboxing as well.

Hoping all is well in Waterloo....


----------



## tbb001

oclvframe said:


> Whomever came up with the '10% more compliant' statistic for the seatmast area is smokin something.....'cause that bike is much harsher feeling than the 09 model (tbb001, got any info on how this was determined????).


I have no clue on that one...



nor_cal_rider said:


> Hi tbb001 - not to be a pain, but any update on where my bike is in the process? I know it'll get here, when it gets here, but I think it would be cool for ME to tell my LBS when my bike shipped - unless the P1 system notifies the shop. Plus I was hoping to go get some pix of the unboxing as well.


Your bike completed in paint last night! You're getting closer.
Today it will be transferred over to the assembly warehouse. I would anticipate this getting assembled either tomorrow or Monday, and then shipping out on either Monday or Tuesday.
I can get you the tracking number once it ships.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

If it's not too much trouble, please forward the tracking number.

Also - does the P1 system notify the LBS of shipment? Like I said, might be cool to tell them my bike was en-route 

I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas or a birthday to arrive, knowing I have a REALLY COOL gift coming.


----------



## tbb001

nor_cal_rider said:


> If it's not too much trouble, please forward the tracking number.
> 
> Also - does the P1 system notify the LBS of shipment? Like I said, might be cool to tell them my bike was en-route


It will tell them in the order history that it has shipped, but it won't send them a notice. So they would have to go into the order and check it to see that it has shipped. It also takes a day or two after shipment to update, so they wouldn't know right away.

I'll get you the tracking number once it goes out...


----------



## oclvframe

tbb001 said:


> It will tell them in the order history that it has shipped, but it won't send them a notice. So they would have to go into the order and check it to see that it has shipped. It also takes a day or two after shipment to update, so they wouldn't know right away.
> 
> I'll get you the tracking number once it goes out...



Hey nor_cal_rider.....GOOD LUCK SLEEPING!!!

maybe its just me but it was all I could do to get some sleep knowing it was shipping...then it was all I could do to keep from hitting refresh on the UPS quantum view tracking in hopes of an update! :blush2: 

-r


----------



## markieta

My bike is here!!! Pics to come tomorow night =)

Yippeee yipeeee yippeeeee


----------



## ghost6

markieta said:


> My bike is here!!! Pics to come tomorow night =)
> 
> Yippeee yipeeee yippeeeee


Looking forward to pics!! Seems like you've been waiting for years!


----------



## greybeard

Order posted on December 8th 2009. Patiently waiting. No special paint..Ultegra...etc.

greybeard


----------



## nor_cal_rider

oclvframe said:


> Hey nor_cal_rider.....GOOD LUCK SLEEPING!!!
> 
> maybe its just me but it was all I could do to get some sleep knowing it was shipping...then it was all I could do to keep from hitting refresh on the UPS quantum view tracking in hopes of an update! :blush2:
> 
> -r


LOL!!  

I just about spit coffee all over my laptop - managed to turn my head fast enough to get it in the trash can (mostly) :eek6: 

I know I'll be watching the UPS web site the next few days....I can't wait to hear it actually shipped....if it goes out today, I figure I get to ride this weekend..and Monday is a holiday!!! If not....then next Tuesday *should* be the latest I get my bike (barring any unforseen problems).

BTW, markieta: Lets see some picts and start pedaling some miles....let us know what ya think of the new stiffer, yet more compliant frame.

~~Bruce in Redding, CA


----------



## greybeard

It excites me to hear that you guys are beginning to take delivery, but I was way behind you in ordering. After telling me initially that I would have a 7 to 14 day wait, the LBS gave me a Jan 6 date that has come and gone with no update. I don't know if I am behind the Trek rush or right in the middle of the pack and will end up waiting till spring for my bike to appear. I think if I had known that the delay is as long as it is, I would have tried to find something off the shelf.


----------



## markieta

greybeard said:


> It excites me to hear that you guys are beginning to take delivery, but I was way behind you in ordering. After telling me initially that I would have a 7 to 14 day wait, the LBS gave me a Jan 6 date that has come and gone with no update. I don't know if I am behind the Trek rush or right in the middle of the pack and will end up waiting till spring for my bike to appear. I think if I had known that the delay is as long as it is, I would have tried to find something off the shelf.


Just unpacked her and built up mine.

I can assure you,
do not feel discouraged by the wait! It is def worth it. The attention to detail is superb.

Pics to come in a few hours!


----------



## markieta

Unboxed and built quickly. No adjustments made yet, fit will be dialed in throughout the week.

Really looking to upgrade the wheels, cant wait for that handbuilding session. Anyone interested in the Race Lites?

Cheers for looking!




























































































































































Better pics in the sunlight coming this weekend. =)

14.5 lbs (cheap fish scale) as shown.
Will be updated with actual riding weight in the near future.


----------



## 72guy

Congrats!! Finally.:thumbsup: The bike looks great.

Interesting to note. My bike:
Performance fit 56cm
Ultegra
RXL saddle
Carbon bars
RL wheels ( same as you )
Just under 16.25 lbs:cryin:


----------



## RacerOne

tbb001 said:


> What dealer did you order your bike through and what paint scheme did you get?


tbb001, 
Are you still offering your Madone locator service? I feel like I'm kinda jumping in here but it would be great to get an update! On 12/9 I ordered a 6.5, Rival, RL in the standard white, black and yellow from The Bike Line in Broad Ripple / Indianapolis. It's been a little over the 30 days quoted, any idea where it is? Many thanks!


----------



## nor_cal_rider

72guy said:


> Congrats!! Finally.:thumbsup: The bike looks great.
> 
> Interesting to note. My bike:
> Performance fit
> Ultegra
> RXL saddle
> Carbon bars
> RL wheels ( same as you )
> Just under 16.25 lbs:cryin:


My '08 5.2 Performance fit/54cm/Ultegra SL/RL Rims/DA Pedals/and Cat Eye Enduro 8 weighed in at 16.3lbs on the LBS scale. I'm hoping for under 15 lbs for my '10 once fully built up (wheels, computer, pedals, & seat bag). If you want to drop a quick 1/2 to full pound, get some lighter wheels - thats the easiest way to drop weight on a new bike, IMHO


----------



## tbb001

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you guys...been crazy busy at work the last couple days. 



nor_cal_rider said:


> I know I'll be watching the UPS web site the next few days....I can't wait to hear it actually shipped....if it goes out today, I figure I get to ride this weekend..and Monday is a holiday!!! If not....then next Tuesday *should* be the latest I get my bike (barring any unforseen problems).


There was a small parts issue on one of the default parts on your bike. The warehouse ran out of stock, so the bike didn't advance yesterday. Today they received more of the part and it has now advanced to the parts pick process. The parts will be picked tonight and the bike will be assembled tomorrow. Due to the parts delay, I took the liberty of alerting the shipper to have your bike shipped out Blue Label 2nd Day instead of Ground. I'll get you the tracking number once it goes out...hopefully you get it before your long weekend!



markieta said:


> I can assure you,
> do not feel discouraged by the wait! It is def worth it. The attention to detail is superb.


Your bike looks sweet man! Glad you like it. 



RacerOne said:


> tbb001,
> Are you still offering your Madone locator service? I feel like I'm kinda jumping in here but it would be great to get an update! On 12/9 I ordered a 6.5, Rival, RL in the standard white, black and yellow from The Bike Line in Broad Ripple / Indianapolis. It's been a little over the 30 days quoted, any idea where it is? Many thanks!


Hello, no worries on getting you an update.
I'm actually showing that your bike was shipped out on 12/30 and was delivered to the shop on 1/5. The tracking number was 1Z53E1540352714699.
Hope that helps!


----------



## nor_cal_rider

tbb001 said:


> Sorry for the delay in getting back to you guys...been crazy busy at work the last couple days.
> 
> There was a small parts issue on one of the default parts on your bike. The warehouse ran out of stock, so the bike didn't advance yesterday. Today they received more of the part and it has now advanced to the parts pick process. The parts will be picked tonight and the bike will be assembled tomorrow. Due to the parts delay, I took the liberty of alerting the shipper to have your bike shipped out Blue Label 2nd Day instead of Ground. I'll get you the tracking number once it goes out...hopefully you get it before your long weekend!
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks for the update and "special shipping treatment" - I look forward to getting the shipment notification.


----------



## RacerOne

tbb001 said:


> Sorry for the delay in getting back to you guys...been crazy busy at work the last couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a small parts issue on one of the default parts on your bike. The warehouse ran out of stock, so the bike didn't advance yesterday. Today they received more of the part and it has now advanced to the parts pick process. The parts will be picked tonight and the bike will be assembled tomorrow. Due to the parts delay, I took the liberty of alerting the shipper to have your bike shipped out Blue Label 2nd Day instead of Ground. I'll get you the tracking number once it goes out...hopefully you get it before your long weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Your bike looks sweet man! Glad you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hello, no worries on getting you an update.
> I'm actually showing that your bike was shipped out on 12/30 and was delivered to the shop on 1/5. The tracking number was 1Z53E1540352714699.
> Hope that helps!*


Well, I guess I'd better be giving the shop a call then. Thank you so much!


----------



## nor_cal_rider

markieta said:


> Unboxed and built quickly. No adjustments made yet, fit will be dialed in throughout the week.
> 
> Really looking to upgrade the wheels, cant wait for that handbuilding session. Anyone interested in the Race Lites?
> 
> Cheers for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pics in the sunlight coming this weekend. =)
> 
> 14.5 lbs (cheap fish scale) as shown.
> Will be updated with actual riding weight in the near future.


Very nice looking bike! Looks like yours was worth the wait.


----------



## markieta

nor_cal_rider said:


> Very nice looking bike! Looks like yours was worth the wait.


Thanks buddy. The weather has let off and the roads are clearing up a bit. Only the salt worries me at this point so I will wait it out and hope that it doesn't start snowing soon again.  Maybe I will be able to get a ride in without any sketch black ice moments.


----------



## RacerOne

An update from my end. Looks like the saddle was damaged in transit, I'll have to wait a few more days for them to get the replacement in.


----------



## tbb001

nor_cal_rider said:


> Thanks for the update and "special shipping treatment" - I look forward to getting the shipment notification.


It's going down the assembly line as I type this!



RacerOne said:


> An update from my end. Looks like the saddle was damaged in transit, I'll have to wait a few more days for them to get the replacement in.


That's no good, sorry to hear that.
The packing/boxing of the P1 bikes is pretty cool, so we don't hear too often about the bikes/parts getting damaged during shipping (KNOCK ON WOOD).


----------



## tbb001

nor_cal_rider said:


> Thanks for the update and "special shipping treatment" - I look forward to getting the shipment notification.


And we are good, it made it out on today's truck!
UPS tracking 1Z53E1540252431237
It went out Blue Label, so it should arrive at your dealer on Friday by 1pm or so.
The tracking number might take a few hours to be recognized on UPS.com since it literally just left a few minutes ago.

Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## greybeard

tbb001
I have resisted but now I am too excited as I read about other shipments going out or being received...on top of that you have been great to respond and seem not to mind....My order placed 12-08-09 Madone 5.5; Chili red; Ken's Bike Shop, Winston Salem, NC ?? Thanks in advance for any info. :blush2:


----------



## tbb001

greybeard said:


> tbb001
> I have resisted but now I am too excited as I read about other shipments going out or being received...on top of that you have been great to respond and seem not to mind....My order placed 12-08-09 Madone 5.5; Chili red; Ken's Bike Shop, Winston Salem, NC ?? Thanks in advance for any info. :blush2:


Ah, no worries.
Your bike is showing as being shipped/delivered already as well. 
Shipped out on 1/7, arrived to the dealer yesterday 1/12.
UPS tracking 1Z53E1540352790231


----------



## nor_cal_rider

tbb001 said:


> And we are good, it made it out on today's truck!
> UPS tracking 1Z53E1540252431237
> It went out Blue Label, so it should arrive at your dealer on Friday by 1pm or so.
> The tracking number might take a few hours to be recognized on UPS.com since it literally just left a few minutes ago.
> 
> Enjoy your new bike!


Thanx tbb001!! Just got off the phone with my LBS and the timing couldn't have been better - they are closing on Sat evening for 2 weeks for roof repairs and shop inventory. They have been in touch with TREK as well, and had just found out about the shipping date, but were VERY surprised that I knew 

Pics will be posted Friday evening or Saturday sometime. I asked if I could come down to get pix as they unbox and build, but due to them closing they said they will take pix for me - not going to wait for me to get there before they build it - that way I get it ASAP.

BTW - what do you ride?


----------



## tbb001

nor_cal_rider said:


> Thanx tbb001!! Just got off the phone with my LBS and the timing couldn't have been better - they are closing on Sat evening for 2 weeks for roof repairs and shop inventory. They have been in touch with TREK as well, and had just found out about the shipping date, but were VERY surprised that I knew
> 
> BTW - what do you ride?


I'm actually amazed that the shop would have already known. Our internal system would have just updated...so they must have called at just the right time. Hearing about the 2wk closing makes me very glad that it shipped out today and not tomorrow. I can't imagine the suspense of having your new bike just sitting at the shop for two weeks and not being able to pick it up/ride it. 

I have a few bikes in the collection...

An 09 Black/White/Yellow 6-series Madone.

I graduated from the University of North Dakota, so one of the painters here did a custom scheme on an 09 6-series Madone: Complete bike here and here. Metallic frameset. Hand-painted headtube (no decals!).

I also have a Cool Fire XO-1 as well.

I'll be parting ways with the black/white Madone shortly and switching over to the Fisher Cronus for this season. We started up a Midwest Regional Fisher team at work that I'll be riding on, so that should be fun. I'm anxious to see how that rides...

Also, let me know if those pic links don't work, they're linked from a blog so I'm not sure if they work for linking or not.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

FYI to others ordering - TREK obviously takes the packing seriously on these bikes - check out the screenshot from UPS for mine - I figure there is no way the bike alone is more than 15 lbs (probably closer to 14.5 without pedals, etc) -- so there's a minimum of equal weight, if not more, packing material than bike being shipped :thumbsup:

tbb001 - the last pict of your XO didn't work. The others of your ND bike are awesome!! What a beautiful paint job and cool theme. I'm a J-Hawk (and Longhorn) alum and I think I'm going to work on a cool KU theme for a future bike.


----------



## NealH

tbb001 said:


> I
> I'll be parting ways with the black/white Madone shortly and switching over to the Fisher Cronus for this season. We started up a Midwest Regional Fisher team at work that I'll be riding on, so that should be fun. I'm anxious to see how that rides...



The Cronus is a stiff bike, a little livelier (or should I say harsher) over chip seal or rough'ish pavement than the new 6.5 Madone - which is impressively smooth I should add. But I would not classify the Cronus as a harsh riding carbon bike. I was actually very comfortable on the 58cm Ultimate that I test rode and could have kept on tacking on miles. Acceleration is effortless and handling is predictable and confident. There is no vagueness at all. Given that all three Cronus models share the same top shelf frame, the mid line bike (Cronus Pro) appears to be the real bargain of the bunch. Given that these bikes will take 25mm tires and full fenders, its all that more appealing to me. I don't think I will be able to survive the year without adding one to my stable.


----------



## greybeard

tbb001 said:


> Ah, no worries.
> Your bike is showing as being shipped/delivered already as well.
> Shipped out on 1/7, arrived to the dealer yesterday 1/12.
> UPS tracking 1Z53E1540352790231



THANK YOU!
I appreciate the update. now I am really excited. I don't know if you are doing these updates as part of your job or just being a good bike guy, but I know it is appreciated here. 
Thanks again. Take care.:thumbsup:


----------



## gtxscirocco

Hi Tbb001,

My name is Daniel Kraus and I just ordered a 6.5 Madone P1 in "Team Issue" on Monday from Ridgewood Cycle in Ridgewood, NJ. I just came across this post and noticed that another member paid an extra $275 for Trek to "not paint some logos". 

Having spent so much money on this Madone, maybe you can help me out. I'm looking to keep the headtube clean and clear of any Trek lettering or logos.. Ill pay extra for this service. I dont care if Trek puts one of those sticky emblems on but I really dont want the pant work up front. 

Your doing some great stuff Tbb001and we dedicated Trek customers thank you!

Daniel Kraus 
973-600-1996


----------



## RacerOne

tbb001 said:


> It's going down the assembly line as I type this!
> 
> 
> 
> That's no good, sorry to hear that.
> The packing/boxing of the P1 bikes is pretty cool, so we don't hear too often about the bikes/parts getting damaged during shipping (KNOCK ON WOOD).


I'm surprised Trek doesn't use FedEx to ship their high end stuff. Oh well.


----------



## tbb001

gtxscirocco said:


> Hi Tbb001,
> 
> My name is Daniel Kraus and I just ordered a 6.5 Madone P1 in "Team Issue" on Monday from Ridgewood Cycle in Ridgewood, NJ. I just came across this post and noticed that another member paid an extra $275 for Trek to "not paint some logos".
> 
> Having spent so much money on this Madone, maybe you can help me out. I'm looking to keep the headtube clean and clear of any Trek lettering or logos.. Ill pay extra for this service. I dont care if Trek puts one of those sticky emblems on but I really dont want the pant work up front.
> 
> Your doing some great stuff Tbb001and we dedicated Trek customers thank you!
> 
> Daniel Kraus
> 973-600-1996


When the other poster mentioned paying an extra $275 to have logos removed, they were talking about going with the Signature Solid paint scheme instead of the normal Stock paint scheme (the $275 being the upcharge for the paint scheme).

Unfortunately with the Team Issue paint scheme, there is no way to remove logos. The entire Team Issue scheme is based off of a masking template that they use for painting. There isn't a way to leave off certain logos or anything like that due to the masking.

Sorry about that.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello tbb001,
I have been reading this post for a mouth. I was not going to write this soon but, I can not wait. I ordered a madone from Richards bicycle in IL on 12/8/09, It's the black, Yellow and white paint. Delivery was set for 1-21-10. Is it on time or delayed. Thanks for everything you're doing. Steve

P.S. Can you recommend a torque wrench to use?


----------



## tbb001

greybeard said:


> I don't know if you are doing these updates as part of your job or just being a good bike guy, but I know it is appreciated here.
> Thanks again. Take care.:thumbsup:


I wish checking message boards was part of my job description! 



[email protected] said:


> Hello tbb001,
> I have been reading this post for a mouth. I was not going to write this soon but, I can not wait. I ordered a madone from Richards bicycle in IL on 12/8/09, It's the black, Yellow and white paint. Delivery was set for 1-21-10. Is it on time or delayed. Thanks for everything your doing. Steve
> 
> P.S. Can you recommend a torque wrench to use?


This is a Signature Criterium order placed on 12/14 from the dealer. Do you know where the 1/21 delivery date originated from? With the delay in Signature orders, most are taking a minimum of two months, if not longer due to the backlog.
Right now this order is showing an early to mid Feb paint completion ETA and a mid to late Feb shipping ETA.

In regards to the torque wrench, I use the Park Tool TW-5 ratcheting torque wrench at home and like it.


----------



## [email protected]

tbb001,
I was told it would take 45 days from date ordered. If it was not placed until the 14th. Is it still on the 45 day plan? If not 1. I hear it's worth the wait. And 2, I live in the midwest and Feb. is still good. Thanks for the reply and I will not bother you until maybe Feb 1st.
Thanks steve


----------



## markieta

[email protected] said:


> tbb001,
> I was told it would take 45 days from date ordered. If it was not placed until the 14th. Is it still on the 45 day plan? If not 1. I hear it's worth the wait. And 2, I live in the midwest and Feb. is still good. Thanks for the reply and I will not bother you until maybe Feb 1st.
> Thanks steve


Waited 2 months 1 week for mine.
Worth it. Don't fret. =)
I can't believe I actually have it! Everytime I walk into my basement I walk past the bike and take a good look at the paint. It is just so damn nice!


----------



## Eric_H

Wow, I cannot believe the customer service provided by tbb001 here. In case you have time, here's my question:

Are there many delays in getting Select frames right now? I am ready to pull the trigger on a P1, but I am not needing any Signature paint. I would choose the Select Series Catalyst Orange as it matches my team kit very well. The P1 site shows that both the paint and Race X-Lite wheels increase the build time to 30+ days. I am not desperate but it would be great to get it in about 45 days.


----------



## tbb001

Eric_H said:


> Wow, I cannot believe the customer service provided by tbb001 here. In case you have time, here's my question:
> 
> Are there many delays in getting Select frames right now? I am ready to pull the trigger on a P1, but I am not needing any Signature paint. I would choose the Select Series Catalyst Orange as it matches my team kit very well. The P1 site shows that both the paint and Race X-Lite wheels increase the build time to 30+ days. I am not desperate but it would be great to get it in about 45 days.


Ah, no worries, just trying to help out a bit.  

Some Select frames are experiencing delays simply due to demand on a particular color or size. The delay isn't as long as Signature though. Are you referring to the 6-series Gloss Catalyst Orange/White? The wheels shouldn't be a problem. What size and fit (Pro vs Perf) would you be looking at getting? I can check to see if the frame is in stock...if it is, you should be good to go with a (much) less than 30 day leadtime.


----------



## Eric_H

tbb001 said:


> Ah, no worries, just trying to help out a bit.
> 
> Some Select frames are experiencing delays simply due to demand on a particular color or size. The delay isn't as long as Signature though. Are you referring to the 6-series Gloss Catalyst Orange/White? The wheels shouldn't be a problem. What size and fit (Pro vs Perf) would you be looking at getting? I can check to see if the frame is in stock...if it is, you should be good to go with a (much) less than 30 day leadtime.


Sorry, I did not give enough information. 6-series, Gloss Catalyst Orange/White, size 58 Pro fit.

Thanks very much!


----------



## MtnBikerChk

I'm kind of embarrassed to admit that I didn't update this thread. It ended up coming in on Sept 24th - 2 days before my big event. So I rode it 100 miles that weekend and probably 25 more sometime in October and now she sits in the garage.

v1









hit 3 hours after I picked it up










v2









I hope Trek gets their act together. If you say shipping is "expected in 30 days" but have a track record of shipping in 45, that's not really being honest IMHO.

Having said that (a la Larry David) the bike freakin ROX).


----------



## tbb001

Eric_H said:


> Sorry, I did not give enough information. 6-series, Gloss Catalyst Orange/White, size 58 Pro fit.
> 
> Thanks very much!


That frame is not showing as being in stock currently, but there is only one other order waiting for it. If you submitted your order, it should be filled within the 30 day timeframe still since there aren't many orders calling it right now.
Hope that helps!


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Hey guys - looks like I'll get mine today....UPS shows the box arrived in town and is currently "Out for Delivery" :biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:

I have the day off due to furloughs, so I'm planning to call the LBS around 9:30 (opening) and ask when UPS "typically" shows up. Also going to inquire what type of coffee or jamba juice drink they want and head over to watch them build and pick it up. 

Pix will follow tonight or tomorrow (weather/lighting permitting).

FWIW, I think I get the current prize for max. delay - my wait time was 92 days......


----------



## oclvframe

nor_cal_rider said:


> Hey guys - looks like I'll get mine today....UPS shows the box arrived in town and is currently "Out for Delivery" :biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:
> 
> I have the day off due to furloughs, so I'm planning to call the LBS around 9:30 (opening) and ask when UPS "typically" shows up. Also going to inquire what type of coffee or jamba juice drink they want and head over to watch them build and pick it up.
> 
> Pix will follow tonight or tomorrow (weather/lighting permitting).
> 
> FWIW, I think I get the current prize for max. delay - my wait time was 92 days......


Come on.....lets see some pics!!!!

Also, want a full ride report as soon as you get a chance to ride it!

-r


----------



## nor_cal_rider

*My "Purple Mountain Eater"*

Well, as promised here are some pictures of my new Madone....first ride impressions are probably biased by the novelty of getting it, but I am comparing it to my last bike as well (2008 Madone). The ride was great...only 20 miles but the pedal stroke was smooth, acceleration snappy, and MANY small noticeable things (DA vs Ultegra SL too). Honestly, I wasn't sure you could appreciably top the overall experience from my last Madone (a 5.2), but this bike blew me away.

The color (signature paint) is purple metallic with white outlined logo. The color is "deep" and changes depending on the lighting. In sunlight, it looks close to grape. I'm SOOOOO glad I stuck with this color.

The weight came in about 1/4 pound heavier than I expected, but at 15.3 lbs with stock rims, pedals, computer, cages, & duotap I'm VERY pleased nonetheless.

A test of patience waiting for it, but after getting it, I'm realizing you can't rush perfection. YMMV.


----------



## sexybeast

nor_cal_rider said:


> Well, as promised here are some pictures of my new Madone....first ride impressions are probably biased by the novelty of getting it, but I am comparing it to my last bike as well (2008 Madone). The ride was great...only 20 miles but the pedal stroke was smooth, acceleration snappy, and MANY small noticeable things (DA vs Ultegra SL too). Honestly, I wasn't sure you could appreciably top the overall experience from my last Madone (a 5.2), but this bike blew me away.
> 
> The color (signature paint) is purple metallic with white outlined logo. The color is "deep" and changes depending on the lighting. In sunlight, it looks close to grape. I'm SOOOOO glad I stuck with this color.
> 
> The weight came in about 1/4 pound heavier than I expected, but at 15.3 lbs with stock rims, pedals, computer, cages, & duotap I'm VERY pleased nonetheless.
> 
> A test of patience waiting for it, but after getting it, I'm realizing you can't rush perfection. YMMV.


Sick Bike
Do I spot a Porsche?


----------



## RacerOne

Picked up my Madone today, the info I got on the shipping damage was incorrect. It seems the problem was the yellow trim piece under the back of the saddle (RL). It was deformed and wouldn't fit in place. The new piece was supposed to be in today so I went to the shop hoping it would come. It didn't but I took the bike home anyway, it's only cosmetic and I'd just rather have the bike, the shop will stick the part on for me when it finally arrives. The other odd thing, that the shop didn't notice, was that it came with Bontrager Speed Limit brakes. We double checked the order and had specified Rival all around. In fact you can't even order Rival and Speed Limits, the only option I saw for getting the Speed Limits was with Force. I'm a little torn on this, I really like the looks of the Rivals over the SL's but then again the SL's are lighter and have great reviews so I went ahead and took them. What do you guys think? Did I do the right thing?


----------



## shop rat

ditch the Speed Limits. Nothing but a headache. They don't stay adjusted, and the inability to stop as well as a traditional brake cancels out their weight benefit, in my opinion.


----------



## Eric_H

tbb001 said:


> That frame is not showing as being in stock currently, but there is only one other order waiting for it. If you submitted your order, it should be filled within the 30 day timeframe still since there aren't many orders calling it right now.
> Hope that helps!


Thanks, placed the order yesterday and the update from Trek at time of order says 22 days. I am not in a huge rush, but I do not want to be waiting 60+ days either.


----------



## [email protected]

*Build time*

Good luck. I hope it does get done in 22 days. That would mean the pace is picking up.
I ordered mine on the 14th of dec and the shop told me 45 days. If you look back in the forum, tbboo1 said more like 60 days. My shop is still thinking right around 1/28/10 or so.
I'm thinking more like 2/14/10. We'll have to wait and see. Anyways good luck and nice choice. steve


----------



## tbb001

Eric_H said:


> Thanks, placed the order yesterday and the update from Trek at time of order says 22 days. I am not in a huge rush, but I do not want to be waiting 60+ days either.


If the dealer website said 22 days, it shouldn't come close to taking 60 days, so you should be good there.
What dealer did you order the bike from?



[email protected] said:


> Good luck. I hope it does get done in 22 days. That would mean the pace is picking up.
> I ordered mine on the 14th of dec and the shop told me 45 days. If you look back in the forum, tbboo1 said more like 60 days. My shop is still thing right around 1/28/10 or so.
> I'm thinking more like 2/14/10. We'll have to wait and see. Anyways good luck and nice choice. steve


Just checking on your order...it still shows a shipping ETA of mid-late February.
I should know more about that once the paint dept gets closer to completion on it.


----------



## oclvframe

*Got the XXX Lites on....*

I finally had a chance to put my XXX lite wheels on and swap pads...so now the bike is set to go!
View attachment 188973

View attachment 188974

View attachment 188975


While I was at it, I took a shot of my 09 6.9 Madone as well!
View attachment 188981


----------



## [email protected]

thanks, I am still smiling. It is worth the wait. tv264


----------



## [email protected]

*sram on 5.2 build*

When building a p1 and you pick Sram force compact 50/34 on a 5.2. Do they build with GXP or BB30?
I'm a little lost and cannot find the answer on trekbikes site.  thanks steve


----------



## quickfeet18

[email protected] said:


> When building a p1 and you pick Sram force compact 50/34 on a 5.2. Do they build with GXP or BB30?
> I'm a little lost and cannot find the answer on trekbikes site.  thanks steve



It is a standard GXP crank.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

sexybeast said:


> Sick Bike
> Do I spot a Porsche?


Thanx for the compliment...and yes, that "might" be a certain German sports cars parked behind my new bike


----------



## zakyma

*SRM Cadence Magnet*



quickfeet18 said:


> It is a standard GXP crank.


I am also waiting for my project one bike 5.9 with full Sram red. I want to install the SRAM S975 powermeter from SRM, but I facing a little issue.

The bottom bracket cable guide is fixed by a plastic bolt, so if I removed this plastic bolt I have to get another thing to put instead. My local bike mechanic has no idea about it but a good man from bikeman.com advised me to get 5MM stainless steel bolt to fix the cadence magnet and the cable guide. 

Does the frame has a thread inside to put the 5mm bolt?

Does anyone have an experience with the fixing of the cadence magnet for the powermeter in Trek Bikes and what should be the length of this stainless steel bot?

I am afraid if I remove the current plastic bolt, I would not be able to fix the cable guide again.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## Tigerben

@tbb001

Hello - I am hoping you can continue your great customer services work and locate/ update me on my missing Madonne... I placed my order for 5.2 - solid logo (obsidian blue/sky blue) on 10 October 2009 - and am yet to recieve my bike... a delay of almost 110 days... order was placed with Cycle World, Guernsey, Channel Islands,UK.

As per previous posters I cannot fault my LBS - but can find huge fault with the information recieved from Trek. Had I known that a custom paint job (plain blue!) would take an extra 80 days + over a stock frame then I would never have gone down that route (nor paid for the privaledge). I wish your UK colleagues were as helpful as you have been on this forum.

Many thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## tbb001

Tigerben said:


> @tbb001
> 
> Hello - I am hoping you can continue your great customer services work and locate/ update me on my missing Madonne... I placed my order for 5.2 - solid logo (obsidian blue/sky blue) on 10 October 2009 - and am yet to recieve my bike... a delay of almost 110 days... order was placed with Cycle World, Guernsey, Channel Islands,UK.
> 
> As per previous posters I cannot fault my LBS - but can find huge fault with the information recieved from Trek. Had I known that a custom paint job (plain blue!) would take an extra 80 days + over a stock frame then I would never have gone down that route (nor paid for the privaledge). I wish your UK colleagues were as helpful as you have been on this forum.
> 
> Many thanks for any help you can offer.


First off, I apologize for the delay with your order! 
Your order has completed in paint and is currently being shipped to the UK for assembly. With all UK Signature orders, the frames are painted in the US and then transferred to the UK for assembly and then shipping to the dealer. It looks like it completed in paint early last week. They are air-freighted over in a large shipping container, so it shouldn't be long for you now. Sorry I don't have more info than that...I don't have as much visibility once it leaves our WI warehouse. Hope that helps!


----------



## Tigerben

Many thanks for the quick response (again I wish your UK colleagues could be so helpful!). It is good to know that at least the frame now exists and has been painted (I had worried that it was still on the drawing board). 

I appreciate that UK bikes disappear off your radar once shipped - but would greatly appreciate if you could provide an estimate on the typical lead time for shipping/assembly in the UK once the frames have left WI (assuming no delays on the parts)?


----------



## Ray_from_SA

Tigerben said:


> Many thanks for the quick response (again I wish your UK colleagues could be so helpful!). It is good to know that at least the frame now exists and has been painted (I had worried that it was still on the drawing board).
> 
> I appreciate that UK bikes disappear off your radar once shipped - but would greatly appreciate if you could provide an estimate on the typical lead time for shipping/assembly in the UK once the frames have left WI (assuming no delays on the parts)?


Air freight of containers normally takes 4 to 10 days depending on the carrier. Odd thing about air freight is that the pilot of the aircraft actually have the discretion to not take something on the plane if the item will effect the loading.


----------



## rugrat1965

Just ordered a 5.2 in Chi Red last night! Build time is saying 45 days. I hope it comes quick!


----------



## RacerOne

Here's mine, had it about a week now and loving it!


----------



## nickcutts

TBB01

Appologies for jumping on the band wagon but its sounds like I will get some sence out for you. 

Any chance you can chase my order, order placed 21 october 09 for 6.9 black/white/yellow Sram Froce Groupset & race Lite wheels, from James Cycles.

Had to be returned due to poor paint finish after delivery at begining of december. 

I am having difficulty getting any news out of Trek UK regarding the delivery of the replacment

Can you help???


----------



## zakyma

TBB01

I placed an order for 5.9 Madone Livestrong with Sram Red and Aelous 5 Wheels around Jan 4, 2010. The order from Skate Shack Bahrain. 

May you please let me know when should I expect this to arrive to Bahrain?

Trek local dealer is not giving any information about my order.

Appreciate your help and co-operation.


----------



## greybeard

A few pages back, TBB01 was able to tell me my bike had been delivered. The dealer was really surprised that I knew it was there as the mechanic had thought it was a bike they had ordered for stock! Anyway all is good. I was able to put about 100 miles on the bike before the really cold and the snow came in. I am estatic. I love the bike. It is all I had hoped. 
I do plan to change out the stock seat though. any suggestions? I am limited to about an inch of play in the seat mast as i have the long version. I think that I would have to switch to a short seat mast if the distance from the rails to the top of the seat are much more than on the stock Bontrager and this looks to be about 3/4's of an inch. 

greybeard


----------



## [email protected]

Tbb001, 
Hi, This is tv264 and I order my bike from richards bicycle on 12-14-09. It's a 5.2 yellow and black. You said before that it will take around 60days. My shop stuck to 45 days as told to them when ordered. On 1-24-10 my shop said they where told 60 days now. My question is: Has my bike gone to paint yet? My shop said the order was still in the in box. I think the frame is made due to being a 5.2.
In my eyes 60 days is only 15 days past the first date. And, I am figuring that a bike would take at least 10 days to paint and build. That's not counting shipping. Could this build be getting closer to 80 or 90 days? thanks steve


----------



## rugrat1965

rugrat1965 said:


> Just ordered a 5.2 in Chi Red last night! Build time is saying 45 days. I hope it comes quick!




I don't mean to upset all of you who have been patiently waiting, but my bike came in today. 8 days, what a pleasant suprise! I will be heading to the shop to help build it in about one hour!


----------



## [email protected]

This is great! I ordered my bike in dec. and still no bike 50 days ++++++++++++++. 
My buddy order a bike in late jan. and it came in to the shop two days ago. 
I thought maybe there was perferred dealers but, ORDERED IN JAN. AND DELIVERD. ORDER IN DEC, NO BIKE. I am pissed and they need to do some head hunting at trek.
Nice bikes but bullshit.

Anyways glad to hear and I hope you enjoy your ride. steve


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Patience, patience....when it arrives, all the wait will be worth it. Trust me. I waited 92 days and as a 5 day a week rider, each day hurt. When it arrived and I saw it, let alone got the first ride in, the memories of waiting quickly faded....I'm SOOOOO glad I got my Madone. Plus the wait got me a really unique look - I love the signature paint 

It'll be there before you know it.


----------



## rugrat1965

Here's a picture of my bike, sorry about the quality but all I had was my Blackberry. Nothing fancy, just the Chi Red. In the background, my friend and shop owner, the "Bird" (Bryce Mead) who raced the last 3 years for Jelly Belly. Nothing like being fitted by a Pro Racer as opposed to some goofball that went to a class for an afternoon. I am pretty lucky to have someone like him in a Midwest town of 15,000 people. Actually, the picture doesn't even do it justice.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks, I know and I'm starting to settle down alitte. It just kills me that guys in the shop order there bikes and got them in 15days. After I got to let my feelings know to the shop owner and I settled down. The trek rep. said the bike was out of paint and would be in the shop by 2/12/10. So, we'll see.


----------



## [email protected]

Sweet! picture is great. What shop is he in? steve


----------



## rugrat1965

[email protected] said:


> Thanks, I know and I'm starting to settle down alitte. It just kills me that guys in the shop order there bikes and got them in 15days. After I got to let my feelings know to the shop owner and I settled down. The trek rep. said the bike was out of paint and would be in the shop by 2/12/10. So, we'll see.




You'll be ok my friend. I'm not sure where you are located but I have atleast a month or two before the salt is clear from the roads. I have a couple junkers that I can ride till then. If I could trade ship dates with you I would. Be patient if you can, you will be happy. I still have semi-wood, I think I need a cold shower! His bike shop is called "Meads Bike Shop" out of Sterling Illinois.


----------



## nickcutts

I agree,

Ordered mine in October, first one came in 43 day but the bike shop sent it back because of a poor paint work. Been waiting 62 days now for the replacment. I've been promiced it'll be her next week since beginning of january.

Knew I should have gone for the look bike!!!


----------



## tbb001

nickcutts said:


> Any chance you can chase my order, order placed 21 october 09 for 6.9 black/white/yellow Sram Froce Groupset & race Lite wheels, from James Cycles.
> 
> Had to be returned due to poor paint finish after delivery at begining of december.
> 
> I am having difficulty getting any news out of Trek UK regarding the delivery of the replacment


I'm assuming this was returned as a warranty? I don't have much visibility on those. All I see is the original order that was shipped out on 11/26. Unfortunately that is the most popular Select paint color for 6-series bikes, so the wait is a bit longer than other Select colors.



zakyma said:


> I placed an order for 5.9 Madone Livestrong with Sram Red and Aelous 5 Wheels around Jan 4, 2010. The order from Skate Shack Bahrain.
> 
> May you please let me know when should I expect this to arrive to Bahrain?


Livestrong Signature order placed on 1/7.
It is expected to complete in paint sometime in mid March and the shipping ETA is in mid to late March (shipping from the US).



[email protected] said:


> Tbb001,
> Hi, This is tv264 and I order my bike from richards bicycle on 12-14-09. It's a 5.2 yellow and black. You said before that it will take around 60days. My shop stuck to 45 days as told to them when ordered. On 1-24-10 my shop said they where told 60 days now. My question is: Has my bike gone to paint yet?


Yes, it is currently in paint.
Paint completion ETA of early Feb and shipping ETA of mid Feb.



[email protected] said:


> This is great! I ordered my bike in dec. and still no bike 50 days ++++++++++++++.
> My buddy order a bike in late jan. and it came in to the shop two days ago.
> I thought maybe there was perferred dealers but, ORDERED IN JAN. AND DELIVERD. ORDER IN DEC, NO BIKE. I am pissed and they need to do some head hunting at trek.
> Nice bikes but bullshit.


You ordered a Signature custom paint bike. He ordered a Select quick turn bike, which are pre-painted and in the warehouse inventory. If all the frame/parts are in stock with Select bikes, they will ship out in as little as 3 days. Signature bikes have much longer lead times due to the time it takes to get the bike painted and the backlog in the paint dept right now.


----------



## [email protected]

I know, I know just going nuts. Thanks for the reply and I don't mean to be mean. But,I can rant to you and not get hit my wife. she hurts. Ha Ha steve


----------



## RacerOne

Hey Tbboo1, any idea why some of the Rival bikes are shipping with Speed Limits instead of Rival calipers? I now know of two that have come that way in the last few weeks, mine and another guys.


----------



## zakyma

*Livestrong order time*

TBB thanks a lot for your time to check my livestrong bike. You are much better than our dealer who has no idea or any clue where my bike is. My dealer does not even Want to check the status before the estimated time finishes. 

I am just wondering about the time this bike is taking, this is a very expensive bike almost 9500 USD without any accessories and it is almost taking 3 months!!

Is that normal with all bikes or my bike is a special case?

Thanks again

Mohammad Zaky.


----------



## tbb001

[email protected] said:


> I know, I know just going nuts. Thanks for the reply and I don't mean to be mean. But,I can rant to you and not get hit my wife. she hurts. Ha Ha steve


No worries!



RacerOne said:


> Hey Tbboo1, any idea why some of the Rival bikes are shipping with Speed Limits instead of Rival calipers? I now know of two that have come that way in the last few weeks, mine and another guys.


Not sure on that one. I can check with the warehouse and make sure that the rules are setup correctly to call the right calipers. Thanks for the heads up.



zakyma said:


> I am just wondering about the time this bike is taking, this is a very expensive bike almost 9500 USD without any accessories and it is almost taking 3 months!!
> 
> Is that normal with all bikes or my bike is a special case?


That is normal right now with Signature bikes simply because of the backlog in paint. They recently hired four more painters (in addition to the four that were hired about a month ago), so they are hoping to ramp up paint production and start chipping away at the backlog (and, in turn, decrease the leadtimes).


----------



## zakyma

tbb001 Thanks a lot for your help an dquick reply. Just one last question about my bike. 
I know that new models begining from 2008 onwards they are fixing the cable guide with a plastic bolt.

Is there any way that they can fix this with a screw or an Allen Key instead? I need to attach the SRM magnet behind the cable guide in the Bottom Bracket, and if I remove this plastic bolt I have to reuse another one or get some other thing to fix.

Any idea what to do? If it is coming with a screw things would be better for me.
I do not want to glue the magnet on the frame, but if it is the last option, I will do it.

Thanks a lot.

Mohammad.


----------



## mtruhe

Tbb,

I was wondering if you had a better idea of when my bike is going to ship. At the begining of Jan you had said to paint mid to late Feb but it was too early to get an accurate date since it had only been ordered that day. The weather is such that a couple more weeks won't kill me, just more of a curiosity, plus I would like to magically show up at the bike shop the day it is delivered.

Thanks again for all your help,
Mark Ruhe


----------



## tbb001

mtruhe said:


> Tbb,
> 
> I was wondering if you had a better idea of when my bike is going to ship. At the begining of Jan you had said to paint mid to late Feb but it was too early to get an accurate date since it had only been ordered that day. The weather is such that a couple more weeks won't kill me, just more of a curiosity, plus I would like to magically show up at the bike shop the day it is delivered.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help,
> Mark Ruhe


Your bike is currently being painted.
Showing a mid-Feb paint completion date and a mid-late Feb shipping ETA.
Only a couple more weeks for you...


----------



## tbb001

zakyma said:


> Is there any way that they can fix this with a screw or an Allen Key instead? I need to attach the SRM magnet behind the cable guide in the Bottom Bracket, and if I remove this plastic bolt I have to reuse another one or get some other thing to fix.
> 
> Any idea what to do? If it is coming with a screw things would be better for me.
> I do not want to glue the magnet on the frame, but if it is the last option, I will do it.


Sorry, I'm not too familiar with the SRM setup. 
I did a search on the SRM site and found this:



> What bike frames need special PowerMeters or modifications to work with SRMs?
> 
> A: The new Trek Madone, BB30 frames require a specific Madone PowerMeter. Older Dura Ace, FSA, Cannondale, Specialized, SRM Pro and Amateur PowerMeters will not work with this frame design.


----------



## paw147

*5.2 Wsd*

Ordered a 5.2 WSD in the UK on saturday as a birthday present for my wife (yes I know I am a nice chap!) it is one of the select frame colours with a rival groupset - but have been told expected delivery is in 100 days!

Thinking of cancelling the order as there are still a few 2009 model ones about :-(


----------



## [email protected]

*Madone update*

I ordered a 5.2 on 12/14/09 and the delivery was 45 days. Needless to say 45 came and went. At around 51 days I was thinking of upgrading to a 6.5 seeing it was not in paint at this point. The trek rep told the shop to late it's already painted and will be delivered by 2/12/10. Surprise, Surprise, I was told today it is still in paint and the new date is 2\22\10.
With all these delays they need to get a tracking # on these bikes. I am heading up the rec ride out of the shop in march. I hope I'm not doing it on my 74 contental. Just an up date still waiting. steve
:mad2:


----------



## Kippers

Not sure where mine's got too either. Ordered 6 series in team colours on 16 nov! That'll be 3 months next week....


----------



## [email protected]

I know. I don't now who headed up this P1 Program. But, If this was micro soft we would of all crashed buy now. I feel sorry for the shop owners having to deal with bike guys. If the program is this slow, tell people 80 or even 100 days. If it shows up early, they're happy. But don't say 45 days when it can't be done. Granted they would lose orders if they stated 80 days. But then we would have a chose.


----------



## Tigerben

Currently 125 days and counting! Although have been informed that delivery could be any day now as it is painted & assembled & enroute! 

Was it worth the wait? I hope so.

I agree with previous posters that the information / tracking provided by Trek has been very poor. Another area were they have missed a trick is giving purchasers to change /upgrade their orders whist the order is still in process (120 days gives you plenty of time to reconsdier things!) Eg I wanted to upgrade the wheels but was told this was not possible.


----------



## zakyma

Tbb001. Thanks again for all your support and effort you are doing for all of us. Please let me know about my livestrong 5.9. Is it now in paint or not yet selected for painting?

Can I change the frame to 6 series at this point or it cannot be done?

Let me know also your opinion about 5 series frames in comparison with 6 series? Will the average cyclist feel the difference? I weight 150 pounds. 

Thanks and appreciate your help. 
Mohammad.


----------



## markieta

For those who are still waiting,
here are some pictures of my 6 series (waited 2 1/2 months)

Don't give up hope! It will come!! 
The longer the wait the more enjoyable the sex........ I mean, ride.

Cheers!



















I am stuck riding indoors with Sub 0 Celcius temperatures outdoors in Toronto. Hoping to ride outside the first week of March!

And as you can see, I've started customizing my bike! PM for details if your curious where I've bought parts! More goodies to come next week. Yippee


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

markieta said:


> For those who are still waiting,
> here are some pictures of my 6 series (waited 2 1/2 months)
> 
> looks amazing.......will we see it on the donut ride ?


----------



## markieta

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> markieta said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are still waiting,
> here are some pictures of my 6 series (waited 2 1/2 months)
> 
> looks amazing.......will we see it on the donut ride ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bet!
> 
> Have you been to any lately? Still people braving the cold?
> I took part in them in the summer of 09 until I crashed my Specialized Tarmac on a training ride.
Click to expand...


----------



## zakyma

markieta said:


> For those who are still waiting,
> here are some pictures of my 6 series (waited 2 1/2 months)
> 
> Don't give up hope! It will come!!
> The longer the wait the more enjoyable the sex........ I mean, ride.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am stuck riding indoors with Sub 0 Celcius temperatures outdoors in Toronto. Hoping to ride outside the first week of March!
> 
> And as you can see, I've started customizing my bike! PM for details if your curious where I've bought parts! More goodies to come next week. Yippee


nice bike. Do you use this 6 series for your training rides or do you have another bike for training. 
I already ordered a 5 series bike based on some advice as I am not a top racer. Once I see 2010 redesigned 6 series, I wish that I chose the 6 series. 
Thanks.


----------



## markieta

zakyma said:


> nice bike. Do you use this 6 series for your training rides or do you have another bike for training.
> I already ordered a 5 series bike based on some advice as I am not a top racer. Once I see 2010 redesigned 6 series, I wish that I chose the 6 series.
> Thanks.


I don't see the point in training on a bike that you would not be racing on. The racer needs hours in the saddle on the bike that he will be racing.

The 6 Series is a beautiful bike. A work of art in my eyes.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello tbb001,
looking at the other guys bike gets me excited. I'm hoping mine is being shipped this week! 
Any change. thanks steve


----------



## Inferno84

Hello tbb001. Not sure if you can answer my question but are you able once your order is placed to change the paint scheme if it hasn't started been painted yet? I ordered a 6.9pro cool fire in mid january from australia and the delivery isn't expected till late april. I am looking to change the paint to a team issue pearl white and starry night black. Just let me know if you can help out and need more details. Thanks mate


----------



## zakyma

*Professional Opinion*

When I was working on the project one specifications, I was told by the trek dealer that 6 series frames are mainly for racing and it is only a weight difference so I went with 5 series customized as follows:

Livestrong theme.
Aelous Wheels 5.0.
Full Sram Red.
Race XX lite stem.

When I see the new and redesigned 6 series, I thought I should have upgraded. I already put every high end components in my current bike, beside that I am waiting for the SRM SRAM powermeter that is costing me around 3700 USD.

Trek dealer did not tell about about the major upgrade and redesign of the 2010 vs 2009, so that is why I got the 5 series. I tried to change the frame but as usual they told me it is already started painting and it is impossible to get it changed.

I just need your professional opinion. I already spent around 10400 + 3700 = 14,100. 

Was it wise that I also get the 6 series frame instead of 5? :mad2: 

Appreciate your comments.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

zakyma said:


> When I was working on the project one specifications, I was told by the trek dealer that 6 series frames are mainly for racing and it is only a weight difference so I went with 5 series customized as follows:
> 
> Livestrong theme.
> Aelous Wheels 5.0.
> Full Sram Red.
> Race XX lite stem.
> 
> When I see the new and redesigned 6 series, I thought I should have upgraded. I already put every high end components in my current bike, beside that I am waiting for the SRM SRAM powermeter that is costing me around 3700 USD.
> 
> Trek dealer did not tell about about the major upgrade and redesign of the 2010 vs 2009, so that is why I got the 5 series. I tried to change the frame but as usual they told me it is already started painting and it is impossible to get it changed.
> 
> I just need your professional opinion. I already spent around 10400 + 3700 = 14,100.
> 
> Was it wise that I also get the 6 series frame instead of 5? :mad2:
> 
> Appreciate your comments.


Do you need it ? = no. Both bikes would be great.........should you got the 6 series, especially considering your build = 100% Yes. Time to lean on the dealer and see what he can do, your spending enough $, you qualify as valued customer and someone he should be trying to keep happy. A normal or common sized 5 series in Livestrong colors shouldn't be that hard for him to sell. make a deal man, make it happen, deal with the owner of the store


----------



## [email protected]

*Up Grades*

If you like a stiffer ride up grade. I ordered a 5 due to that I am not a racer. I don't under stand why upgrades are not allowed seeing it's more money and most of the orders are still in the in box for 30+ days. I was told 45 days in DEC. and I'm on day 74 with no idea where it is. I wanted to up grade to 6.5 and was told to late already in paint. Two week later I asked were is my bike? I was told in paint. I don't even know if it is really started but, to late.
You would think they would do upgrades for bikes still in the in box. Steve


----------



## Lorge

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> Do you need it ? = no. Both bikes would be great.........should you got the 6 series, especially considering your build = 100% Yes. Time to lean on the dealer and see what he can do, your spending enough $, you qualify as valued customer and someone he should be trying to keep happy. A normal or common sized 5 series in Livestrong colors shouldn't be that hard for him to sell. make a deal man, make it happen, deal with the owner of the store


The biggest problem with this idea is he would have to buy a whole new bike and start the wait over again. Granted he could drop all of the components to the lowest spec and greatly reduce the cost but he would still have to wait. I had my LBS call Trek a week or so ago about getting a new Madone frameset. The framesets are listed in Trek's pricelists for the year but they have discontinued selling the framesets due to the popularity of the P1 program at least until they are caught up.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

i get that, but the dealer could order his 6 series bike in whatever build and use the group to build his livestrong bike and sell it from the showroom floor. ....is it worth the wait, not for me to say........the new 6 series bikes are really reaaaaaaly nice IMO. I wish i had his problems LOL. Either will be awesome and ride well. good luck brother


----------



## [email protected]

*Update*

Update:
I was told today. Coming out of paint tomorrow. They said it would be delivered by 3-1.
I'm thinking 3-4 or 3-5 if it's really coming out of paint. I was told it was already painted on 1-22.So, we'll see. 
This is funny: my buddy's wife is having a baby and due in March. The pool is, what going to come first baby or bike? Getting some good laughs out of the pool. Steve


----------



## zakyma

Lorge said:


> The biggest problem with this idea is he would have to buy a whole new bike and start the wait over again. Granted he could drop all of the components to the lowest spec and greatly reduce the cost but he would still have to wait. I had my LBS call Trek a week or so ago about getting a new Madone frameset. The framesets are listed in Trek's pricelists for the year but they have discontinued selling the framesets due to the popularity of the P1 program at least until they are caught up.


That is exactly what is happening. They told me to make a new bike and pay for both, and they will try to sell in their showroom and refund the money back. The new bike is going to take 5 months to deliver.

It is risky also, I have to put normal race wheels with full ultegra to be able to sell it at a good price, and I will exchange the frames once the new bike comes.

If you were in my shoes, will you do that?

Thanks for all who input their opinion and tried to help me.


----------



## ghost6

Zakyma, if you're willing to risk having two bikes, then do it. I'm still surprised that it takes so long to get a bike. Granted, it's a Madone. But it's still a bicycle. I'd love to peek inside of Trek's Milwaukee shop and see what's really going on. I ordered my P1 mid-October and was riding it 6 days later.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

i think your dealer could do better


----------



## quickfeet18

I think your dealer could do better, I have ridden both the 09 6.9 and the 10' 6.9 and I had a hard time telling the difference to be honest with you. I decided to keep my 09' 6.9 instead of upgrading this year because of that.


----------



## [email protected]

I don't understand either. I ordered mine in DEC. going on 75 days +. My buddy ordered his in Jan regular paint and got it in 10 days. Why are they painting standard colors if the other paint is so far behind?


----------



## zakyma

[email protected] said:


> I don't understand either. I ordered mine in DEC. going on 75 days +. My buddy ordered his in Jan regular paint and got it in 10 days. Why are they painting standard colors if the other paint is so far behind?


What I understand is that standard colors are already printed and are in stock. Signature paint requires painting by their artist painters. That is why they are delayed.


----------



## zakyma

*Livestrong bike*

Tbb001 can you please update me about my order. Appreciate your help. I was trying to change the frame but they told me it is completed painting


----------



## oclvframe

zakyma said:


> Tbb001 can you please update me about my order. Appreciate your help. I was trying to change the frame but they told me it is completed painting


Don't think you'll be hearing back from our friend tbb001....I heard thru the grapevine that Trek put out an internal memo that basicly forbid any communication regarding the P1 stuff with the public from 'un-authorized' employees. 

Personally, I think they need to have a full time PR person working on the P1 projects....that way anyone ordering a P1 bike can have access to info regarding the status. 

tbb001, is it true?

-r


----------



## zakyma

oclvframe said:


> Don't think you'll be hearing back from our friend tbb001....I heard thru the grapevine that Trek put out an internal memo that basicly forbid any communication regarding the P1 stuff with the public from 'un-authorized' employees.
> 
> Personally, I think they need to have a full time PR person working on the P1 projects....that way anyone ordering a P1 bike can have access to info regarding the status.
> 
> tbb001, is it true?
> 
> -r


I was expecting that. We are trapped with this P1.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes, I think your right. He did answer a question yesterday at: Can I run the Madone seat mast backwards? 
I don't think trek realizes how bad this is hurting there reputation. Putting there head in the sand is just not working.
I've had long talks with my dealer and they should let all the dealers know that the bike will take 80 to 100 days right off the bat. Next, they should sent a cheap Madone T-shirt to the dealers with a sorry about the wait for the guys told 1 to 45 days to make it easier and change the mood of the talk when the dealer has to say on day 43 sorry, no bike.
They've given me a delivery date of 45 days. Then 15 more days. then 11 more days, and now 10 more days. Just say 80 to 100 days and if it's early. Hot damm. I sold my other bike in late January thinking mine was coming. Now, no bike for my trainer. 
Still smiling. and I hate to say it, this page has helped out. Thanks

PS. They should put tbb001 back on and give him a new bullet prove vest. I'm sure his is compromised.


----------



## oclvframe

[email protected] said:


> Yes, I think your right. He did answer a question yesterday at: Can I run the Madone seat mast backwards?
> I don't think trek realizes how bad this is hurting there reputation. Putting there head in the sand is just not working.
> I've had long talks with my dealer and they should let all the dealers know that the bike will take 80 to 100 days right off the bat. Next, they should sent a cheap Madone T-shirt to the dealers with a sorry about the wait for the guys told 1 to 45 days to make it easier and change the mood of the talk when the dealer has to say on day 43 sorry, no bike.
> They've given me a delivery date of 45 days. Then 15 more days. then 11 more days, and now 10 more days. Just say 80 to 100 days and if it's early. Hot damm. I sold my other bike in late January thinking mine was coming. Now, no bike for my trainer.
> Still smiling. and I hate to say it, this page has helped out. Thanks
> 
> PS. They should put tbb001 back on and give him a new bullet prove vest. I'm sure his is compromised.



wow....you're gonna bolt that new madone to a trainer???? Buy an inexpensive bike for trainer use! If its a 6 series you're waiting on, the dropouts are awful small, I'd hate to mar that frame with a trainer.

As for the wait, I was surprised at how long mine took (ordered at the beginning of November and got it end of December)....I was thinking that maybe the wait was getting shorter since they now have more painters AND the innitial wave of orders from August had maybe been filled....guess they have one incredibly successful program on their hands and just not willing to cut into the profits from it with man-power or technology!

I saw tbb001's answer to the seatpost question....like I said, I just hear the info 'thru the grapevine' so not really sure what they said. Its possible, though, that tbb is one of the 'authorised' individuals.

-r

-r


----------



## tbb001

Sorry for the lack of responses here guys. It's been crazy busy at work lately and I haven't had the free time to post on here. My apologies!



oclvframe said:


> I saw tbb001's answer to the seatpost question....like I said, I just hear the info 'thru the grapevine' so not really sure what they said. Its possible, though, that tbb is one of the 'authorised' individuals.


If anyone is authorized, it would have to be me.  



[email protected] said:


> They should put tbb001 back on and give him a new bullet prove vest. I'm sure his is compromised.


Ha, no doubt.
Last I checked on your frame it was scheduled to complete in paint on Thurs/Fri. I didn't get a chance to check on Fri if it had completed or not though. I would guess it did though.


----------



## [email protected]

No, I ordered the 5.2 with upgraded wheels and paint. It's a bike. If it cannot handle the trainer and road use with a little wreather it's not a good bike. I ride more for fun then anything. I always say I am going to ride easy to in joy the day. That only works out about 10% of the time. Steve


----------



## [email protected]

All good.
Glad to see you back on. It makes me smile. I know my bike is close.( I hope)
My LBS has its inside rep. And we got you. Like I said, This makes the wait easier.


----------



## zakyma

Tbb01 I am glad that you can still answer our questions. Aprreciate your help in getting any updates on my livestrong bike. I tried to change the frame but they said it is already painted.

When you get free try to post. 

Thanks a lot and have a nice day.


----------



## tbb001

[email protected] said:


> All good.
> Glad to see you back on. It makes me smile. I know my bike is close.( I hope)
> My LBS has its inside rep. And we got you. Like I said, This makes the wait easier.


Your bike is in assembly today. It should ship out tomorrow.



zakyma said:


> Tbb01 I am glad that you can still answer our questions. Aprreciate your help in getting any updates on my livestrong bike. I tried to change the frame but they said it is already painted.


It is in the paint process, but not completed yet.
Current paint completion ETA is 3/12.
Once the order process has started, it's unfortunately not possible to change the frame style any longer...


----------



## zakyma

tbb001 said:


> Your bike is in assembly today. It should ship out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> It is in the paint process, but not completed yet.
> Current paint completion ETA is 3/12.
> Once the order process has started, it's unfortunately not possible to change the frame style any longer...


Tbb001 Thanks a lot for your reply. I am facing a dilema here. If I can order a six series frame only, it will possible take 5 months to come.

Would you think it is worth the wait for the 6 series in comparison with 5 series?

The problem that worries me is that I put all high end components in my bike like the six series but I failed to get the information of the redesign of the 2010 6 series. It was only 1000 dollars to get the 6 series frame.

Appreciate your professional opinion as you should know both bikes well.

Thanks.


----------



## tbb001

zakyma said:


> If I can order a six series frame only, it will possible take 5 months to come.
> 
> Would you think it is worth the wait for the 6 series in comparison with 5 series?


It won't take 5 months...more like 3-4 if you ordered a 6-series.
That's up to you if you think it would be worth the wait. Would you be without a bike that whole time, or would you plan on riding the 5-series until the 6-series arrived (and then selling the 5-series)?
Both are great bikes...it's just with the 6-series you'll be getting all the new bells-n-whistles.
If it is worth it to you both on the financial side and with the wait, then I say go for it.
If not, then stick with the 5-series, as that is a great bike as well. I'm sure you'll love the paint job once you get it.


----------



## spak888

First post! 

I just thought I'd give it a shot since this resource is available. tbb001, can you give me an update on a 6 series ordered from Bikefactory Hawaii in early February? It's an all black frame with Race Lite wheels and 105 components. (_105_, really?! yes, this is my first road bike ever. I figured I'd get the 6 series frame and upgrade components if needed) Thanks for your help!


----------



## zakyma

I am planning only to get a frame. I can not ride the 5 series until the frame arrives, as selling a used frame is not covered under the warranty for the buyers. 

I am still thinking and waiting on my dealer if she can order the 6 series frame for me or not. 

I hope this thing will get resolved and finished soon. 

Thanks again for your time and effort to reply to all of us.


----------



## tbb001

spak888 said:


> I just thought I'd give it a shot since this resource is available. tbb001, can you give me an update on a 6 series ordered from Bikefactory Hawaii in early February? It's an all black frame with Race Lite wheels and 105 components.


It's a little early to get an accurate ETA on this one. It is a Signature order placed on 2/15, so it's only been in the system for two weeks. Most Signature orders are taking on average about 3 months at this point...


----------



## [email protected]

Tbb001,
thanks for the reply. This made my day. I'm thinking wed. or thur.
This weekend is going to be 45 degrees too. Time to ride.
I hope the guys up stairs are seeing what you doing for PR.


----------



## spak888

tbb001 said:


> It's a little early to get an accurate ETA on this one. It is a Signature order placed on 2/15, so it's only been in the system for two weeks. Most Signature orders are taking on average about 3 months at this point...


Thanks for the update!


----------



## mtruhe

Tbb001, Any update on mine? I talked to the lbs and he thought it was going to be here early last week and called and they said it was done but would not ship til last Thursday. He called yesterday and was told that it shipped on Friday but he couldn't get a tracking update yet. Do you know if it shipped yet and when it should be here?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## tbb001

mtruhe said:


> Tbb001, Any update on mine? I talked to the lbs and he thought it was going to be here early last week and called and they said it was done but would not ship til last Thursday. He called yesterday and was told that it shipped on Friday but he couldn't get a tracking update yet. Do you know if it shipped yet and when it should be here?
> Thanks,
> Mark


Yes, it shipped out last Friday.
It doesn't show me a tracking number for some reason either, but shipping to CA usually takes 4-6 days.


----------



## [email protected]

*shipping tbb001*

tbb001, 
Steve, tv264 did my bike ship? I have tommorrow off and hoping to get it.5.2 for richards bicycle in palos hieghts. thanks steve


----------



## zakyma

*Do I need to upgrade?*



tbb001 said:


> It won't take 5 months...more like 3-4 if you ordered a 6-series.
> That's up to you if you think it would be worth the wait. Would you be without a bike that whole time, or would you plan on riding the 5-series until the 6-series arrived (and then selling the 5-series)?
> Both are great bikes...it's just with the 6-series you'll be getting all the new bells-n-whistles.
> If it is worth it to you both on the financial side and with the wait, then I say go for it.
> If not, then stick with the 5-series, as that is a great bike as well. I'm sure you'll love the paint job once you get it.


I was asking myself this question to get a new frame 6 series and pay an additional 4000 USD for the livestrong frame. I did a lot of research and ask some Coaches and here is my conclusion below for your information.

6 series is a nice frame and I wish I have had chosen at the time of order as it would have costed me additional 1000 USD. Please see this URL http://cadencecycling.com/CMSFiles/Bike_101.pdf that give you a lot of information about frame choice.

1 Frame stiffness should be chosen based on the followings:
a. Weight.
b. Tall of Rider.
c. Long of ride.
d. What are riding objective.

In my case my weight is 155 LB, so I do not need this extra stiffness in the 6 series frame as I do not have more weight to flex the frame, but another rider is weighing more than 185 LB as they are stating should choose more stiffer frame.

I am 173 cm about 5" 6. I am not tall as they are referencing tall riders are over 6" because the tubes of the frames are long so you need extra stiffness in the frame so the tubes will not flex much.

I can do long and short rides, and my riding objectives includes also somehow lot of races and time trials.

Two additional points mentioned by my coach who has 20+ years in cycling sport, 
1- Alumnium steerer are stronger and safer than carbon steerer.
2- I will not feel the extra stiffness in the 6 series.

First two questions indicate that it is 5 series frame is enough for my needs and my body built, and I will have extra benefit from more extra stiffness in the 6 series frame.

Another benefits of the 6 series frame is the hidden cables, and the duotrap for cadence and speed. For cadenece and speed I have the SRM powermter with Garmin 705, so it is already covered, and if I use the duotrap it may cause a conflict with SRM powermeter.

Only hidden cables option is left and I like it too much, but it is not worth the extra cost.

I just want to share the knowledge with you. 

Best regards and thanks for your help and input.


----------



## castevensus

*My Project one*

Hello, tbb001 great work your doing on here, My bike is supposed to ship on friday or monday 03-08-10 is there anyway you could verify that it has or will ship then, Its a trek madone 6.9 pro, yellow white black standard paint scheme, ACC 5.0 wheels, full sram red, ordered from the Cyclery in Edwardsville, Il, 62025, If you could help I would really appreciate it, supposed to be 60 sunday....


----------



## tbb001

[email protected] said:


> tbb001,
> Steve, tv264 did my bike ship? I have tommorrow off and hoping to get it.5.2 for richards bicycle in palos hieghts. thanks steve


Yes, your bike shipped out on 3/2.
Scheduled delivery date of today, 3/4.
1Z53E1540351141854 



castevensus said:


> Hello, tbb001 great work your doing on here, My bike is supposed to ship on friday or monday 03-08-10 is there anyway you could verify that it has or will ship then, Its a trek madone 6.9 pro, yellow white black standard paint scheme, ACC 5.0 wheels, full sram red, ordered from the Cyclery in Edwardsville, Il, 62025, If you could help I would really appreciate it, supposed to be 60 sunday....


It hasn't shipped yet. It's waiting on the painted frame to come back into stock in that size/color. I am not sure yet when this one will ship, as I haven't gotten the latest report on this Select color.


----------



## castevensus

thanks for looking, interesting though because my bike dealer called there rep right in front of me and he said 3/5, 3/8 at the latest wonder where he would have gotten that from.


----------



## castevensus

Just great got a call today from LBS supposed to be in today but now estimated to be another 4 weeks, that will make it 75 total days and thats if it comes in then, Got it from a pretty good source that the major delays now are due to a certain Team RadioShack, they get first crack at the frames. Seems to me lance wasnt the one that keep the company in business during retirement, so why are we the ones that have to wait when he has un retired. 8500 dollars is a lot of scratch to wait 75 days.......


----------



## [email protected]

*time delay on frames*

Hello,
I just got mine today. I was originally going to take 45 days. It took 79 days. If you go back and read all my Threads you will see that the inside rep was lost and tbb001 was spot on.
I agree that the team bikes started this back log. But, Lance sells bikes. If not for lance the Euros would say trek who. 
I also think the demand it so great that trek just got flooded. The last thing I want them to do is rush my bike with bad help. 
It's worth the weight and stay on the threads to help the time go by. Photo coming soon.

Steve


----------



## wedge962005

*Oh when oh when will my bike be made?*

Hey tbb001, first thanks for being such a stand-up guy and helping all of us out. I hope you never get any grief from anyone at Trek about it. My LBS can't even get the local rep to tell them anything about the bike so I thought I would check with you. I ordered a 6.5 58 CM in February from The Hub, Roseville, CA 95678. Can you hook me up with an ETA on it? It is custom flames paint in Platinum and blue.


----------



## castevensus

Very true about the help, just so frustrating.Trek is gonna give me free shoes jersey and bibs, but I just want my bike. I guess I just put it out of my mind for the next 4 weeks. My 2008 Madoneis great, but its got 35,000 miles and the frame just looks tired. LOL


----------



## tbb001

castevensus said:


> Got it from a pretty good source that the major delays now are due to a certain Team RadioShack, they get first crack at the frames.





[email protected] said:


> I agree that the team bikes started this back log.


While the Team RS bikes certainly didn't help the backlog, they weren't the sole reason for the delays going on right now. The backlog started long before the paint process began on the RS bikes. It is simply a case of demand far exceeding the current capabilities of the paint group and forecasts. Thankfully, that is being addressed with many more painters being hired.

Steve, glad to hear that you got your bike. How do you like it?



wedge962005 said:


> Hey tbb001, first thanks for being such a stand-up guy and helping all of us out. I hope you never get any grief from anyone at Trek about it. My LBS can't even get the local rep to tell them anything about the bike so I thought I would check with you. I ordered a 6.5 58 CM in February from The Hub, Roseville, CA 95678. Can you hook me up with an ETA on it? It is custom flames paint in Platinum and blue.


Most Signature orders are taking about 3 months right now to get out.
This order was placed on 2/15, and is currently showing a late April date for paint completion, which would put it as a late April/early May shipping ETA.
I should know more once it enters further into the paint process.


----------



## spak888

tbb001 said:


> It's a little early to get an accurate ETA on this one. It is a Signature order placed on 2/15, so it's only been in the system for two weeks. Most Signature orders are taking on average about 3 months at this point...


tbb001,

One more question if I may, will my 105 components come in black or silver? I just noticed that they come in black and silver. Please let me know how I can designate the black components?


----------



## castevensus

Oh ok thanks tbb001 just ignore me im being a baby..... Ill check back with ya for an update in 3 weeks or so......Once again thanks for checking....Trek is giving me free shoes bibs and jersey though very cool.....


----------



## tbb001

spak888 said:


> tbb001,
> 
> One more question if I may, will my 105 components come in black or silver? I just noticed that they come in black and silver. Please let me know how I can designate the black components?


You're in luck.
P1 only stocks the black 105 components, so that is what you will receive on your bike.


----------



## [email protected]

That bike kicks A__ I love the color. I was at the shop waiting for it to come in. The guys there are great. The shop unboxed it and builded it right away. I put the rxl cages on it with my garmin.
I rode it for about a mile. I am going down town tomorrow. I'm thinking about one I am going to fly. Thanks so much for everything. And yes, IT'S WORTH THE WAIT!
It's nice that guy is getting the shoes, jersey and bibs. He should keep that on a low key seeing that a lot of guys are waiting or waited a long time too. I am heading up a Social ride on march 20 at 9 am come join us


----------



## spak888

tbb001 said:


> You're in luck.
> P1 only stocks the black 105 components, so that is what you will receive on your bike.


That _is_ a smiley face indeed. Thanks for helping us out. :thumbsup:


----------



## castevensus

I didnt ask for the free stuff they offered it to me through my LBS, ??? not sure why I would keep it on the down low....


----------



## [email protected]

No, don't get me wrong. I think it's great and I'm happy for you. I thought trek sent them to you. It could get other guys saying to the dealers I want. I think it's great that your dealer is taking care of you. I hope you get the RXL bibs. They're my favorite bibs. I think that Bontrager stuff is second to nun. I ride sidi shoes right know. But, when its time for new one's I'm trying the bontrager.


----------



## castevensus

Yeah I doubt I get any top of line freebies, I ride all nike stuff, if you go on ebay you can still get brand new lance II or Poggio 3 shoes, in my opinion those are the two best shoes ever made, i might get some rocket 7's next year, I mainly like Giordana, especially all my Mellow Johnnys kits, basically if lance wears it good enough for me, not sure if any of you heard or not but lance switched his saddle to the very simple and not that high end RX from bontrager.....


----------



## bikeface

*Time on a stock build?*

I ordered a stock 5.2 because if I P1'd it, the projected date was 120 days! What?
The shop said the wait on a stock 5.2 is one month. My old bike sold way quicker than I expected (15 minutes on Craigslist!), so here I am, three weeks to go and no road bike. Mountain biking is great, but since I can't road bike, I of course really want to! Any one out there order stock and have it show up faster than expected? By the way, the shop is being super cool and swapping out the rims to x lite and the saddle/bar tape to black...a little local Project One action.


----------



## sept1flood

Just wanted to say HI to everyone on here. I've been lurking on here for a couple of weeks after coming across this forum. I've got a P1 bike on order, 26 days and counting. Looks like i've got a while to go before it comes in. tbb001, you are doing a great job of keeping everyone well informed on here.


----------



## mtsuav8r

My 5.5 Project one (standard black/red paint job) was quoted 30-40 days. Today is day 42 (ordered it on 1/21/10), and I haven't heard anything. The couple times I've asked my bike shop if they know the status, they just say Trek tells them when it's about a week out; otherwise, they can't track it.


----------



## mtsuav8r

Update... I called my bike shop today, and they said the new ETA is April 5th! That's double the time they originally quoted. Was supposed to be delivered no later than 2 days ago. Now I wait another month. 

Very disappointing.


----------



## [email protected]

*My Madone with 25 miles on it*

Thought I would post and update of my bike now 02/2012


----------



## jellis25

[email protected] said:


> It is worth the weight


Is that a pun?


----------



## [email protected]

good eye.
that bike is a 60cm 5.2 and build out of the box it weight 16.4. I put my garmin, bottle cages and pedels and it went to 17.4. My pedals weight 12.4 oz or 345 grams.


----------



## [email protected]

good eye.
that bike is a 60cm 5.2 and build out of the box it weight 16.4. I put my garmin, bottle cages and pedels and it went to 17.4. My pedals weight 12.4 oz or 345 grams.


----------



## bikeface

Wow! That is a bummer! I hope it comes sooner for everyones sake. I all ready paid for a century ride on May 1st, 
at this rate, I might have to run it.:blush2: I can't believe there is such a back up on non custom bikes. Thanks for the info, even if it's bad news.:mad2:


----------



## zakyma

TBB001, My live strong bike will ship end of this week or next week. There is a shippment to Bahrain coming and my bike will be with it. Please let me know when my bike is shipped and if possible provide me with the tracking number.

I hope it will ship end of this week or early next week. Dealer is skate Shack

Appreciate your help, I am waiting for this beautiful bike to come.


----------



## tbb001

zakyma said:


> TBB001, My live strong bike will ship end of this week or next week. There is a shippment to Bahrain coming and my bike will be with it. Please let me know when my bike is shipped and if possible provide me with the tracking number.


Unfortunately I don't see the tracking information for Intl shipments, only for US orders...
Sorry about that.


----------



## castevensus

*Its Here, Its Here*

My LBS called me today and said my bike came in yesterday and is ready for pick up today, The told me 45 days at first, then at day 45 quoted me 4 more weeks, then 6 days after that call its here, go figure, so my Trek madone 6.9 Pro fit, black yellow white paint, took 51 days total. Maybe things are getter better, WAY TO GO TREK !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zakyma

tbb001 said:


> Unfortunately I don't see the tracking information for Intl shipments, only for US orders...
> Sorry about that.


TBB001, thanks for your prompt reply, it would be great if you let me know the shipment date. Appreciate your help if this is under your control.


----------



## bikeface

Hi TBBOO1,

Just another person wondering about his bike. I went with a stock 5.2 as the wait time was said to be one month instead of three. Just wondering if this is true. Ordered my bike Feb. 29th from Medford Cycle Sport in Medford, OR. Is there any way to see if it is on time to be here in about two weeks? I sold my old bike to help pay for this one and am starting to twitch a little. Any info would be deeply appreciated.
Thank you,
Bikeface


----------



## sept1flood

castevensus said:


> My LBS called me today and said my bike came in yesterday and is ready for pick up today, The told me 45 days at first, then at day 45 quoted me 4 more weeks, then 6 days after that call its here, go figure, so my Trek madone 6.9 Pro fit, black yellow white paint, took 51 days total. Maybe things are getter better, WAY TO GO TREK !!!!!!!!!!



Congrats on getting the new ride in! Post some pics when you get a chance. Hopefully Trek are starting to get a handle on all the orders, cuz i'm not sure if I can wait possibly 90 days. 30 days and counting..........


----------



## tbb001

zakyma said:


> TBB001, thanks for your prompt reply, it would be great if you let me know the shipment date. Appreciate your help if this is under your control.


Your bike shipped earlier this week, so it is on its way to you right now!



bikeface said:


> Hi TBBOO1,
> 
> Just another person wondering about his bike. I went with a stock 5.2 as the wait time was said to be one month instead of three. Just wondering if this is true. Ordered my bike Feb. 29th from Medford Cycle Sport in Medford, OR. Is there any way to see if it is on time to be here in about two weeks? I sold my old bike to help pay for this one and am starting to twitch a little. Any info would be deeply appreciated.
> Thank you,
> Bikeface


Hello, unfortunately this is a stock bike, and I only have access to the P1 bike info. They are two separate entities with the ordering/processing, and my "expertise" is only on the P1 side.

Sorry that I can't help you further.


----------



## bikeface

TBB01,
Thankyou for replying anyway. I have seen how many folks you've helped on this forum and am impressed! Have a great weekend.

Bikeface


----------



## zakyma

[email protected] said:


> It is worth the weight



Hope you enjoy your bike. Can you please let me know how do you do this project one bike? What paint option do you select?


----------



## [email protected]

You just go to trekbikes.com and select project 1 and start tring defferance colors and styles.


----------



## zakyma

[email protected] said:


> You just go to trekbikes.com and select project 1 and start tring defferance colors and styles.


I know this well as I also have done a project one bike. I tried to do the same color combination but I failed. What is the specific design you select? For example you select team logo or premium etc.


----------



## [email protected]

I build my bike under the criterium in the 5 series. You can not get the paint on the 6 series. Your not tring to copy my baby are you?


----------



## wedge962005

I just got a call from my LBS telling me what tbb001 told me a week ago! Thanks for being so helpful. I sure hope Trek is doing something about this situation, the wait times are just not OK.


----------



## zakyma

[email protected] said:


> I build my bike under the criterium in the 5 series. You can not get the paint on the 6 series. Your not tring to copy my baby are you?


I do not want to copy your bike. I just want to know for my info. 

Wait and you will see my bike next week. It is also 5 series and not 6.


----------



## [email protected]

Hope it comes soon. I will be waiting for the pics. What colors did you go with?


----------



## zakyma

[email protected] said:


> I build my bike under the criterium in the 5 series. You can not get the paint on the 6 series. Your not tring to copy my baby are you?


I do not want to copy your bike. I just want to know for my info. 

Wait and you will see my bike next week. It is also 5 series and not 6.


----------



## daxus

*New-ish order*

I recently put in an order for a sig series in janesville wi, order 17361. Curious if you're still estimating the 90 day turnaround to get them shipped. Thanks in advance.


----------



## castevensus

*Awesome Bike*

Took my new madone 6.9 aeolus wheels on a 85 miler yesterday with a real good climb, the thing is simply amazing, bad fast. Climbs like a dream. The overall thing I noticed is how fast you get back up to pace after having to come to a stop. The wheels make wind a non issue (as long as its 10 and under), nothing you can do with a headwind of 20 plus, lol. I had to get a new duo trap sensor the first one was faulty other than that no problems, SRAM RED gruppo is the best I have ever used....


----------



## kevingre

tbb, any chance you can check on mine? Order #16898. Ordered in Dallas mid-Jan with estimate of 45 days. Thanks!


----------



## RacerOne

Hey guys as an aside here, does anybody know if the Madone 6.5 frame can be bought straight up? If so, how much? Or would that only be for crash replacement?


----------



## gold1234

tbb001, just wondering about my bike I ordered Feb 5th from the Trek Store in Boulder, CO. It's a sig series, all blue, madone 6.5, 56cm pro fit, SRAM red... Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## castevensus

you cannot buy a trek madone frame on its own from TREK, but can possibly find one on Ebay. One last note I got my bike weight yesterday, Its a 6.9 madone pro, look keo carbon blade pedals, two rxl carbon cages, duo trap sensor, node 2 computer, concor light saddle, aeolus 5.0 wheels. The weight 15.2, WOW legal race limit is 14.96. Not sure I could even go lower, lol.


----------



## zakyma

*Weight Concerns*



castevensus said:


> you cannot buy a trek madone frame on its own from TREK, but can possibly find one on Ebay. One last note I got my bike weight yesterday, Its a 6.9 madone pro, look keo carbon blade pedals, two rxl carbon cages, duo trap sensor, node 2 computer, concor light saddle, aeolus 5.0 wheels. The weight 15.2, WOW legal race limit is 14.96. Not sure I could even go lower, lol.


I can see that people are more concerned about the weight. I am not sure that 1 or 2 pounds will make this big of a difference in speed. But I can say that it will make a big difference on hilly terrain. 

I also got my bike and it is totally different. It is 5 series with Sram red and contains Srm powermeter, aelous 5.0 like the six series and normal duraace pedal. I also have garmin 705. All this weight 16.5 pounds. It is alomst 700 g difference than the 6 series. 

I think my bike has a balance between performance and stiffness, as I have SRAM red aelous wheels on 5 series frame. 

I will post the pic later.


----------



## castevensus

Of course the lighter the bike the faster you go ??? 2 pounds are you serious.. for a nice 75 mile ride I would average 23 mph this bike is 3 pounds lighter and I was instantly at 25mph average.


----------



## nsfw

*me too...*

tbb001,

Ordered a 6.9 from Guys Bicycles in PA on 3/17. I know its going to be a while, but I'm curious on where it's at. Do you have a status for me too?

Thanks.


----------



## tbb001

daxus said:


> I recently put in an order for a sig series in janesville wi, order 17361. Curious if you're still estimating the 90 day turnaround to get them shipped. Thanks in advance.


Order 3451943, placed on 3/4 for a Signature Solid-Outline bike.
Most Signature bikes are taking around 2-2.5 months to get out the door right now.
This one more than likely won't enter paint until the end of April or so.
I would know more about this order once it enters the paint process...



kevingre said:


> tbb, any chance you can check on mine? Order #16898. Ordered in Dallas mid-Jan with estimate of 45 days. Thanks!


This order has shipped out. 
Left Trek on 3/19, UPS currently shows it with a 3/24 (tomorrow) delivery date.
Tracking number 1Z53E1540350788088



gold1234 said:


> tbb001, just wondering about my bike I ordered Feb 5th from the Trek Store in Boulder, CO. It's a sig series, all blue, madone 6.5, 56cm pro fit, SRAM red... Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Order 3417265, Signature order placed on 2/9.
Looks like this one should complete in paint sometime in mid to late April and then get sent to the assembly warehouse for building/shipping.



nsfw said:


> Ordered a 6.9 from Guys Bicycles in PA on 3/17. I know its going to be a while, but I'm curious on where it's at. Do you have a status for me too?


Order 3476667, Select order placed on 3/18.
Gloss Catalyst Orange/White color.
This one is currently showing an early to mid April assembly/shipping date.


----------



## Lorge

tbb001,
Can you check another one. Madone 6.5 ordered from Pictou County Cycle in Nova Scotia at the end of January. Dexter has shown a ship date of March 31 up til a few days ago, now the ship date is blank.


----------



## nsfw

tbb001 said:


> Order 3476667, Select order placed on 3/18.
> Gloss Catalyst Orange/White color.
> This one is currently showing an early to mid April assembly/shipping date.


w00t! That's fast. I guess the stock paint scheme helps the delivery. That sounds like about 30 days, which is less than they told me it would be. Can't wait. I think my 17 yr old Trek 2200 can hang on that much longer.

Thanks for the update. I apologize in advance that I'm going to bug you again in a few weeks...


----------



## kevingre

Awesome! Thanks tbb - looks like I'll be racing a new bike this weekend  Will post some pics soon!



tbb001 said:


> This order has shipped out.
> Left Trek on 3/19, UPS currently shows it with a 3/24 (tomorrow) delivery date.
> Tracking number 1Z53E1540350788088


----------



## gold1234

Thanks tbb001, can you tell me if order 3417265 applies to that individual bike or if that reffers to the whole order that was sent in at that time (there were several sent in at the same time). Thanks again!


----------



## zakyma

castevensus said:


> Of course the lighter the bike the faster you go ??? 2 pounds are you serious.. for a nice 75 mile ride I would average 23 mph this bike is 3 pounds lighter and I was instantly at 25mph average.


Do you measure your power on both bikes? I am talking with power 1 LB added to a bike frame will probably reduce your power by almost 1 WATT so 2 Watts for 2 pounds. Just try to work on both bikes with the same power and you will see the very minimal difference in timing.

Aerodynamic and wheel weight is more important of time trial other than the bike frame weight.

Please see these URLS.

http://www.bikeraceinfo.com/tech/weight.html 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_performance You can read the explanation especially the placebo effect.

I am not saying that 6 series frame or lighter frame is not good, it is very good but the performance difference is very minimal on flat and sometimes hilly courses.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## theflipside

tbb001,
I know it's a bit premature, but would you check and see if there is a estimated delivery date on my order. I'm just so excited to get it. 

Madone 5 series Gloss Onyx Carbon with Sram Force and Aeolus 5.0 ACC ordered from Salina, KS on March 8th. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## castevensus

You can look at the power stats all you want but if we were racing i would be two miles up the road, so if your a racer you want the lightest bike possible, meaning all the effort goes to the road (SPEED) After all team Radioshack is on the 6 not the 5 series probably a reason . If your not a competitive bike racer then yes it wouldnt matter.


----------



## zakyma

castevensus said:


> You can look at the power stats all you want but if we were racing i would be two miles up the road, so if your a racer you want the lightest bike possible, meaning all the effort goes to the road (SPEED) After all team Radioshack is on the 6 not the 5 series probably a reason . If your not a competitive bike racer then yes it wouldnt matter.


if you are not training with power you are not a true trainer and not keen to improve. The purpose of the 6 series is not only the light weight but the extra stiffness. Let see how much power you train to even flex any bike below the 5 series. 1 or 2 or even 3 pounds will not even be more than 10 seconds not miles. 

Read the links and you should be more educated. It is not matter of what pros are riding. It is a matter of what do you need. Rotating weight and aerodynamic is more important and with it you can have minutes of difference. 

Wish that you get a power meter soon.


----------



## zakyma

zakyma said:


> if you are not training with power you are not a true trainer and not keen to improve. The purpose of the 6 series is not only the light weight but the extra stiffness. Let see how much power you train to even flex any bike below the 5 series. 1 or 2 or even 3 pounds will not even be more than 10 seconds not miles.
> 
> Read the links and you should be more educated. It is not matter of what pros are riding. It is a matter of what do you need. Rotating weight and aerodynamic is more important and with it you can have minutes of difference.
> 
> Wish that you get a power meter soon.


I know a competitive bike racer who race on 20 lb TT bike and still can hit 40+ KM on a hilly course. He did not have a 15 lb. He is also coaching.


----------



## zac

castevensus said:


> Of course the lighter the bike the faster you go ??? 2 pounds are you serious.. for a nice 75 mile ride I would average 23 mph this bike is 3 pounds lighter and I was instantly at 25mph average.


Are you seriously suggesting that you gained 2mph difference?


----------



## trekman10

*select paint jobs*

does anyone know how long it is taking for a p1 with a select paint job on it to get out of the factory.


----------



## theflipside

trekman10 said:


> does anyone know how long it is taking for a p1 with a select paint job on it to get out of the factory.


tbb001 said in an earlier post that most signature bikes are taking around 2-2.5 months to get out the door right now. (See Below)



tbb001 said:


> Order 3451943, placed on 3/4 for a Signature Solid-Outline bike.
> Most Signature bikes are taking around 2-2.5 months to get out the door right now.
> This one more than likely won't enter paint until the end of April or so.
> I would know more about this order once it enters the paint process...


----------



## wedge962005

Hey tbb001, could you check in on mine? It looks like the time frame is speeding up. 6.5 frame with custom flames, platinum, blue and black lettering ordered from The Hub in Roseville, CA?


----------



## scottfast03

*Madone 6.9*

Hey tbb001 - I ordered a P1 Madone 6.9 in the "stock" gloss black/gloss white, yellow Aeolus 5.0 ACC wheels, full SRAM Red from Free-Flite in Marietta, GA. on or around 3/9. Can you let me know how it's looking for the non-custom colors, and my bike specifically? Thanks man!!!: )


----------



## dcsteele7

Anyone have pictures or seen the "stock" catalyst orange / gloss white 6.9? Curious as to what you thought about the color if you have seen it. I am trying to decide what color to get with my replacment warranty replacement...cracked my 2009 frame after 1yr. i can choose any of the 5 "stock" colors.


----------



## wedge962005

How did you crack it DC?

Here is the best pic I can find for you.

https://www.bikerumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/2010-trek-madone-orange.jpg


----------



## dirby42

*My turn*

Hey tbb001 - I ordered a P1 Madone 6.5 in the "stock" matte black/platinum, with Ultegra triple from Sunnyside Sports in Bend, Oregon on 3/12. I am also wondering how it's looking for the non-custom colors, and my bike specifically.

I originally ordered a P1 5.2 with stock color on 2/2 and was told 45 days. After about 35 days I was told it was going to still take 45 more days. New orders for the exact same bike were still being quoted 45 days, which really ticked me off. I wish I had known about this forum sooner so I would have known what to expect. It is really poor customer relations to quote delivery dates that Trek has to know they can't meet.

I canceled the 5.2 and ordered the 6.5 without any problems. The 6.5 was being quoted 30-45 days, so I'm wondering how realistic that is.


----------



## dcsteele7

wedge962005 said:


> How did you crack it DC?
> 
> Here is the best pic I can find for you.
> 
> https://www.bikerumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/2010-trek-madone-orange.jpg


How did you crack it DC?

1 year of good riding resulted in the cracks. there are 3 cracks in the bottom bracket area that are not near seams...not a paint crack due to a seam. The down tube also has a crackaround part of the tube where the cable guide is riveted to the frame...the LBS thinks that is a seam where the paint cracked but i think it is more since it is where the cable guide mounts. After talking to a few people and friends at a shop i use to work in, i found that it was somewhat common to have issues with this particular year/design of the frame. Perhaps this is why the RED frame is of a new design for 2010.


----------



## SilverBack14

*Madone Project One Update*

tbb001,

I ordered my Madone 6.5 performance fit from via P1 and delivered to Denny's Central Park Bicycles in Okomos, MI on 3/27/10. Matte black/platinum (select series) w/ Ultegra 6700 & Bonti RL wheel set.

Do you have any info on this for me?

Thank you for you help sir!


----------



## Lorge

Lorge said:


> tbb001,
> Can you check another one. Madone 6.5 ordered from Pictou County Cycle in Nova Scotia at the end of January. Dexter has shown a ship date of March 31 up til a few days ago, now the ship date is blank.


Ignore. Bike arrived today.


----------



## tbb001

Sorry for not responding sooner guys. I'm on vacation now, so haven't checked the thread in awhile.

I'll try and get some ETA dates for your questions when I return.
Thanks!


----------



## tbb001

gold1234 said:


> Thanks tbb001, can you tell me if order 3417265 applies to that individual bike or if that reffers to the whole order that was sent in at that time (there were several sent in at the same time). Thanks again!


That order number applies to the entire order, but the ETA date I gave was for your individual bike.



trekman10 said:


> does anyone know how long it is taking for a p1 with a select paint job on it to get out of the factory.


With Select schemes, it depends on the size/color/fit that was selected. Some of them are in stock, while others have a backlog of orders. If you select an in-stock color, it could ship in less than two weeks. If the color is out of stock, then it could take 3-5 weeks depending on how long it is backed up.


----------



## sept1flood

Hi tbb001,

I ordered a 6.9 pro P1 bike, signature team issue paint from Agee's Bikes in Richmond VA on Feb. 16th or so. Do you have any info on this build yet? Thanks


----------



## nsfw

tbb001 said:


> Order 3476667, Select order placed on 3/18.
> Gloss Catalyst Orange/White color.
> This one is currently showing an early to mid April assembly/shipping date.


Does the 9th count as early to mid April? How's it doing? Can you play soft music to it while it's gestating for me?

Thanks!


----------



## SilverBack14

nsfw said:


> Does the 9th count as early to mid April? How's it doing? Can you play soft music to it while it's gestating for me?
> 
> Thanks!


We need some sort of Project One waiting room support group. I try not to think about the new bike and then, BAM!, I remember and I become anxious. I am currently drinking more wine and it's helping.


----------



## SilverBack14

dirby42 said:


> Hey tbb001 - I ordered a P1 Madone 6.5 in the "stock" matte black/platinum, with Ultegra triple from Sunnyside Sports in Bend, Oregon on 3/12. I am also wondering how it's looking for the non-custom colors, and my bike specifically.
> 
> I originally ordered a P1 5.2 with stock color on 2/2 and was told 45 days. After about 35 days I was told it was going to still take 45 more days. New orders for the exact same bike were still being quoted 45 days, which really ticked me off. I wish I had known about this forum sooner so I would have known what to expect. It is really poor customer relations to quote delivery dates that Trek has to know they can't meet.
> 
> I canceled the 5.2 and ordered the 6.5 without any problems. The 6.5 was being quoted 30-45 days, so I'm wondering how realistic that is.


I did the exact same thing you did! Same models, same colors. I heard today 30-47 days...


----------



## dirby42

SilverBack14 said:


> I did the exact same thing you did! Same models, same colors. I heard today 30-47 days...


My LBS says my 6.5 is supposed to ship today! That's 28 days after I ordered it. I've got an appointment to go in for the build next Friday. I hope yours doesn't take too long.


----------



## SilverBack14

dirby42 said:


> My LBS says my 6.5 is supposed to ship today! That's 28 days after I ordered it. I've got an appointment to go in for the build next Friday. I hope yours doesn't take too long.


Very cool! This gives me hope.

What computer set up are you going with? 

Document the build up and post plz.


----------



## nsfw

This thread is much less fun without tbb001's participation. I hope he gets back soon. The waiting room didn't seem so bad when he was giving status updates.



SilverBack14 said:


> We need some sort of Project One waiting room support group. I try not to think about the new bike and then, BAM!, I remember and I become anxious. I am currently drinking more wine and it's helping.


----------



## theflipside

Agreed. Instead, I've had to resort to checking my phone every 5 mins thinking I missed the call form my bike shop saying it's arrived.  



nsfw said:


> This thread is much less fun without tbb001's participation. I hope he gets
> back soon. The waiting room didn't seem so bad when he was giving status updates.


----------



## dirby42

Turns out my LBS was quoting me the "promised ship date" from Trek's website. The same site says my bike is still in manufacturing. Pretty hard to ship a bike that hasn't been made yet. I am still in bike limbo.

Whenever it does show up, I will move my Garmin Edge 705 over from my Trek 5020. I bought the 705 a month ago to play around with while waiting for Madone.


----------



## wedge962005

This stinks without tbb001, the wait seems much more painful now.


----------



## tbb001

Yowzers, that's a lot of ETA requests since my last post!  
I know the waiting part sucks, but trust me when I say that the bikes will be worth the wait!  



Lorge said:


> tbb001,
> Can you check another one. Madone 6.5 ordered from Pictou County Cycle in Nova Scotia at the end of January. Dexter has shown a ship date of March 31 up til a few days ago, now the ship date is blank.


Looks like this bike has been shipped out! You should be seeing it soon if you haven't gotten it already.



nsfw said:


> w00t! That's fast. I guess the stock paint scheme helps the delivery.


Not as good news on your bike, unfortunately. It looks like the frame arrival date got pushed back two weeks. So instead of mid April it is looking like it will now ship in very early May. Sorry about that. I can get you another update on this one as it gets closer.



theflipside said:


> I know it's a bit premature, but would you check and see if there is a estimated delivery date on my order. I'm just so excited to get it.


This bike has completed and shipped as well.
UPS.com actually shows that it was delivered to the bike shop earlier this morning!



wedge962005 said:


> Hey tbb001, could you check in on mine? It looks like the time frame is speeding up. 6.5 frame with custom flames, platinum, blue and black lettering ordered from The Hub in Roseville, CA?


This one is nearing paint completion. They are projecting a late April/early May ship date. Just a couple more weeks!



scottfast03 said:


> Hey tbb001 - I ordered a P1 Madone 6.9 in the "stock" gloss black/gloss white, yellow Aeolus 5.0 ACC wheels, full SRAM Red from Free-Flite in Marietta, GA. on or around 3/9. Can you let me know how it's looking for the non-custom colors, and my bike specifically? Thanks man!!!: )


Completed and shipped out on this order as well.
UPS.com shows that it was delivered on 4/6 to the shop.



dirby42 said:


> Hey tbb001 - I ordered a P1 Madone 6.5 in the "stock" matte black/platinum, with Ultegra triple from Sunnyside Sports in Bend, Oregon on 3/12. I am also wondering how it's looking for the non-custom colors, and my bike specifically.


The Matte Black/Platinum Select color is unfortunately backed up in paint due to its popularity. Right now I am showing an ETA date of between early to mid May for this bike, so about another 3 weeks or so. I apologize for the wait! 



SilverBack14 said:


> I ordered my Madone 6.5 performance fit from via P1 and delivered to Denny's Central Park Bicycles in Okomos, MI on 3/27/10. Matte black/platinum (select series) w/ Ultegra 6700 & Bonti RL wheel set.


This is the same as the above order, just backed up due to the frame color selected.
It is showing right around the same timeframe...mid May for an ETA.



sept1flood said:


> I ordered a 6.9 pro P1 bike, signature team issue paint from Agee's Bikes in Richmond VA on Feb. 16th or so. Do you have any info on this build yet? Thanks


This bike shipped out on 4/13, so just earlier this week.
You should be receiving it in just a couple days!


----------



## theflipside

That's Awesome! Thanks tbb001. Perfect timing since I ordered it though my father in-laws shop and they're coming to visit this weekend. Saves me a 3 hr driver to pick it up. 

You're the best! I'll make sure to post with some build pics.



tbb001 said:


> Yowzers, that's a lot of ETA requests since my last post!
> I know the waiting part sucks, but trust me when I say that the bikes will be worth the wait!
> 
> This bike has completed and shipped as well.
> UPS.com actually shows that it was delivered to the bike shop earlier this morning!
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by theflipside
> I know it's a bit premature, but would you check and see if there is a estimated delivery date on my order. I'm just so excited to get it.


----------



## sept1flood

Thanks tbb001, i think i just had a heart attack when i read that it shipped out this week! Awesome, thanks for the info.


----------



## nsfw

tbb001 said:


> Not as good news on your bike, unfortunately. It looks like the frame arrival date got pushed back two weeks. So instead of mid April it is looking like it will now ship in very early May. Sorry about that. I can get you another update on this one as it gets closer.


Bummer to hear that, but early May is still on the low end of expectations they set when I ordered it. Thanks again for your updates.


----------



## alexlok

I ordered mine 60 days ago here in Hong Kong from local Trek dealer and still no news...can't wait to see my Madone 6.9 Radio Shack team colours!!


----------



## SilverBack14

tbb001 said:


> Yowzers, that's a lot of ETA requests since my last post!
> 
> The Matte Black/Platinum Select color is unfortunately backed up in paint due to its popularity. Right now I am showing an ETA date of between early to mid May for this bike, so about another 3 weeks or so. I apologize for the wait!
> 
> This is the same as the above order, just backed up due to the frame color selected.
> It is showing right around the same time frame...mid May for an ETA.


Thank you very much for the report. I can't wait for the bike to show up! At least I will have time to buy all the things I need to get for it it ahead of time.

Thanks again!


----------



## alexlok

Hi tbb001, it seems you're the Trek inside man for the Project One shipping.

I ordered my Madone 6.9 from Chung Yung Bikes here in Hong Kong (the local Trek dealer) on February 19th 2010 (in Radio Shack team colours). Any news regarding this build?

Thanking you in advance for any details available.


----------



## 1Gravity

Hey tbb001 - I ordered a 60cm P1 Madone 6.9 in the blue I think, from the Bike Zone in Covington, Louisiana. The original ship date was 4/15 and now they tell me 5/21. Any way you can check on that for me?

Many thanks,

1gravity


----------



## gold1234

double post


----------



## RickyD

i just ordered my madone 5.2 P1, gloss black with ultegra. computer said 58-72 days


----------



## gold1234

tbb001, Was wondering if you had an update on my 56cm pro fit Madone from order 3417265? Was hoping to have it by the end of the week before Gila, if not, I should probably do some work on my old bike... Thanks again!


----------



## wedge962005

Thanks so much tbb001.


----------



## MarvinK

tbb: I sent email last fall when I was waiting for mine... Trek REALLY needs to think about giving users some sort of tracking ability when they order a Project One. It could be high-level with shipping date estimate and basic status info:

- Waiting for x part(s), eta for parts avail
- pre-processing (or whatever you want to call 'not got to it yet')
- building frameset
- painting frameset
- assembly
- shipped to dealer

I think even something that just indicates whether or not it is stuck due to misconfiguration, lack of available parts, etc... would go a LONG way.


----------



## dirby42

Thanks for the update, tbb001. My LBS called me this week to tell me about the delay. It was probably better that I already knew so I could laugh about it.


----------



## gold1234

tbb001, nevermind about my bike, just got a call saying it is shipping tomorrow, which should put it arriving the day after we leave for Gila. Ouch. Couldn't be worse timing. I even asked about overnight shipping which sadly isn't an option either. Looks like I'll be doing the pro/1 race with my 4 year old bike.

Disapointed. Oh well.

Thanks again though for all your help on this forum.


----------



## nsfw

*Orange*

I see that Orange is not one of the standard choices for the 6 series anymore. What happened? I assume I'm still going to get it, since the order was confirmed a while back?


----------



## nsfw

Mine arrived!


----------



## dirby42

Happy for you (but jealous!)

Pics?


----------



## nsfw

dirby42 said:


> Happy for you (but jealous!)
> 
> Pics?


Picking it up tomorrow. Will post some then. Very looking forward to it.


----------



## mas71

nsfw said:


> I see that Orange is not one of the standard choices for the 6 series anymore. What happened? I assume I'm still going to get it, since the order was confirmed a while back?


I am wondering this myself. I really like the orange / white combination. Does anyone know if Trek has stopped offering this color option and if so, why?


----------



## MarvinK

I heard Trek is already getting ready for new paint styles for 2011 and is phasing out some of the current 'stock' paint jobs... they probably will continue to do that with other standard paint jobs until they're all gone.


----------



## mas71

Found out from my LBS that Trek is out of the catalyst orange paint job. Also out of the Placid Blue. Other stock colors are going fast. Basically, because of the economy, Trek did not produce as many bikes and now they are running out (good sign for the economy I guess!) Btw, the estimated time for delivery of a signature series paint job is 102 days. That is estimated, could take longer.


----------



## tbb001

mas71 said:


> Found out from my LBS that Trek is out of the catalyst orange paint job. Also out of the Placid Blue.


Not completely out, it just depends on the size and fit (Pro vs Perf) selected. 
Only some sizes were turned off for particular colors. Most of the more common sizes (54-58) are running very low or have been turned off already. Both the Catalyst Orange and Placid Blue are available still in select sizes.



mas71 said:


> Btw, the estimated time for delivery of a signature series paint job is 102 days. That is estimated, could take longer.


Yeah, it's currently looking around 2.5-3 months for Signature due to the paint backlog.
Fun times here in P1!


----------



## nsfw

Here is my catalyst orange, 6 series frame, SRAM Force, base race lite wheels, node 1 plus duotrap, and Look keo 2 pedals. Ordered mid mid March, arrived late April. I like!


----------



## SilverBack14

nsfw said:


> Here is my catalyst orange, 6 series frame, SRAM Force, base race lite wheels, node 1 plus duotrap, and Look keo 2 pedals. Ordered mid mid March, arrived late April. I like!


Stunner!

How do you like your Node? I will most likely be getting one too. Love the integration into the frame.


----------



## nsfw

SilverBack14 said:


> Stunner!
> 
> How do you like your Node? I will most likely be getting one too. Love the integration into the frame.


Thanks. I think the bike looks great. I just picked it up today, and it rained all afternoon. I haven't ridden it yet. The Node 1 has 5 buttons, which I think makes it less complicated. The display is large and very readable. Instructions were short.

All in all, the integration of the duotrap made it an easy choice for me. That, the bar routing of brake and shift cables on SRAM, and the internal routing of the cables on the 6 series frame combine for a very clean looking bike.


----------



## MarvinK

Why did you get the Node 1 vs 2? Didn't want heart rate? Don't like white? I think the Node 2 might actually be cheaper if you do want heart rate functions (includes strap), and includes an altimeter.


----------



## nsfw

MarvinK said:


> Why did you get the Node 1 vs 2? Didn't want heart rate? Don't like white? I think the Node 2 might actually be cheaper if you do want heart rate functions (includes strap), and includes an altimeter.


I actually did want a node 2, but they didn't have any in stock. I wasn't sure if I would use heart rate, but you are right that there isn't that big a difference to go up to that.


----------



## wedge962005

Hey tbb001, can you check on mine again? Someone told me it has been delayed but I'm choosing to ignore that unless I hear it from you. Custom flames platinum with blue and black. 58 cm 6.5 frame with Ultegra. Ordered from the hub in Roseville ca. Sorry for asking again after you just updated but if it is delayed I need to do something about a temp.


----------



## EVP

tbb001 
I ordered a 6.5 gloss onyx/catalyst green 54 cm ultegra triple from palo alto bike shop on 1/28/10. I was told it would be here yesterday, now friday ship, can you update?


----------



## tbb001

alexlok said:


> I ordered my Madone 6.9 from Chung Yung Bikes here in Hong Kong (the local Trek dealer) on February 19th 2010 (in Radio Shack team colours). Any news regarding this build?


What size is your bike?
That shop did three RadioShack bikes on the same order (3437738), two 56cm Pro and one 54cm Pro. One of the 56cm bikes already shipped out, the 54cm is getting ready to ship in a day or two, and the other 56cm bike is just finishing up in paint and should ship next week sometime.



1Gravity said:


> Hey tbb001 - I ordered a 60cm P1 Madone 6.9 in the blue I think, from the Bike Zone in Covington, Louisiana. The original ship date was 4/15 and now they tell me 5/21. Any way you can check on that for me?


The 5/21 date is correct on this one. Order 3486377.
The frame was backed up which caused the change to the ship date.



gold1234 said:


> tbb001, Was wondering if you had an update on my 56cm pro fit Madone from order 3417265? Was hoping to have it by the end of the week before Gila, if not, I should probably do some work on my old bike... Thanks again!


It looks like all of the bikes from that team order have shipped out with the exception of one 9.8 TTX bike in Chi Red.
Sorry that you didn't get it before the Gila!



MarvinK said:


> tbb: I sent email last fall when I was waiting for mine... Trek REALLY needs to think about giving users some sort of tracking ability when they order a Project One. It could be high-level with shipping date estimate and basic status info:
> 
> - Waiting for x part(s), eta for parts avail
> - pre-processing (or whatever you want to call 'not got to it yet')
> - building frameset
> - painting frameset
> - assembly
> - shipped to dealer
> 
> I think even something that just indicates whether or not it is stuck due to misconfiguration, lack of available parts, etc... would go a LONG way.


They're working on getting as much info to the dealer as possible in regards to these issues, and have just released a few more enhancements on our dealer website (with more to come). Communicating that same info directly to the consumer gets a bit more difficult though. The consumer P1 website is more basic and isn't tied to the end order that gets placed, so putting that info on there for each specific order would require a complete overhaul. For now, most of the energy is being spent on getting those enhancements to the dealer website and then trusting that the dealer will communicate directly with the consumer if there are any delays/parts issues/shipment status/etc.



wedge962005 said:


> Hey tbb001, can you check on mine again? Someone told me it has been delayed but I'm choosing to ignore that unless I hear it from you. Custom flames platinum with blue and black. 58 cm 6.5 frame with Ultegra. Ordered from the hub in Roseville ca. Sorry for asking again after you just updated but if it is delayed I need to do something about a temp.


Someone lied to you. 
It has not been delayed...in fact, quite the opposite. 
Your bike was shipped out on 4/26, and is currently showing a delivery date of 4/30, tomorrow.
UPS tracking 1Z53E1540351783321 



EVP said:


> I ordered a 6.5 gloss onyx/catalyst green 54 cm ultegra triple from palo alto bike shop on 1/28/10. I was told it would be here yesterday, now friday ship, can you update?


Your bike shipped out today! Our system hasn't been updated yet to show the tracking number, but I should have that later today or tomorrow if you need it.


----------



## alexlok

Hi tbb001, mine was a 56cm Pro. Hopefully the one that shipped out has my name on it, literally that is, since I ordered it with my name on the frame.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## EVP

tbb001,
thank you very much, a tracking number would be great, I would like to be there when it is built.

thank you much


----------



## SilverBack14

tbb01,

I learned today that my build might be delayed. If I could get a update from you I will believe it. 

Here's my info: "I ordered my Madone 6.5 performance fit from via P1 and delivered to Denny's Central Park Bicycles in Okomos, MI on 3/27/10. Matte black/platinum (select series) w/ Ultegra 6700 & Bonti RL wheel set."

Thank you for helping!


----------



## bcx

tbb01,
Sorry I have already harrased my dealer too much and they're too good to me, thanks for any info on a size 54cm project 1 madone with force group, race wheels, (white/black/yellow paint) shipping to Sunnyside in Bend, OR. It was ordered and charged to my card about a month ago 4/8. Really appreciate your help!


----------



## tbb001

alexlok said:


> Hi tbb001, mine was a 56cm Pro. Hopefully the one that shipped out has my name on it, literally that is, since I ordered it with my name on the frame.


It looks like it was the other 56cm Pro that shipped out earlier. But good news is that yours was right behind it and assembled/shipped earlier this week.
Your dealer should be receiving it shortly.



EVP said:


> tbb001,
> thank you very much, a tracking number would be great, I would like to be there when it is built.


According to UPS, your bike was delivered to the shop this morning.
Tracking 1Z53E1540350644625



SilverBack14 said:


> I learned today that my build might be delayed. If I could get a update from you I will believe it.
> 
> Here's my info: "I ordered my Madone 6.5 performance fit from via P1 and delivered to Denny's Central Park Bicycles in Okomos, MI on 3/27/10. Matte black/platinum (select series) w/ Ultegra 6700 & Bonti RL wheel set."


Yes, unfortunately the ETA date got updated on this one from mid-May to late-May/early June.
The delay is due to that particular frame color being very backed up in the popular sizes (54-58cm). Sorry for the delay!



bcx said:


> Sorry I have already harrased my dealer too much and they're too good to me, thanks for any info on a size 54cm project 1 madone with force group, race wheels, (white/black/yellow paint) shipping to Sunnyside in Bend, OR. It was ordered and charged to my card about a month ago 4/8. Really appreciate your help!


This order is showing an ETA date of early June. Same issue with the frame as the above order....


----------



## [email protected]

Hi, tbb001 -

First, thanks for what you are doing. I'm delighted that the P1 program is so successful that this thread exists, and equally delighted at your enthusiasm to keep at it when I suspect that very success is keeping you all very busy.

The bike I'm curious about is a signature series Madone 54 Perf/Custom Flames/Force Compact ordered through Free-Flite Bicycles Marietta, GA, a wonderful dealer, on or just after 3/31/10. Scheduled ship date 6/10/10. Currently, Free-Flite sees no change in the date, but your input would be great.

Part 2 of my inquiry is a little different. I requested that the bike be painted by Mike Appel, because I knew of his long history with Trek, with bikes, and of the remarkable quality of his work. Free-Flite said the request caused no problems when they submitted the order. Just wondered whether you know if my request made it up the line and Mike will be painting the bike? Thanks again.


----------



## dirby42

May I assume that the status on mine is the same as SilverBack's? Matte Black & Platinum 6.5, 58 cm. Original promised date of 4/9. Currently expected by mid-May at Sunnyside Sports in Bend. I'm starting to feel like this is hopeless.


----------



## WhyRun

All you goofballs who are desperate to know when your bike is coming have not posted pictures of your new bikes on the Madone pic thread! I know a bunch of you have recently gotten 2010 P1s, I read this thread daily, its like a good sitcom! Show us!


----------



## bcx

Just trying to figure out the issue...Same as the frame above? You say the frame above is delayed due to the particular color in the popular sizes. Mine is a different color (the "stock" white/black/yellow) is this color also delayed in popular frame sizes?
Thanks again for looking into this stuff. Are any of the colors not delayed...it seems like the green is the only one I haven't see mentioned, what's kicking around in size 54? It's just nice to know what's going on. Appreciate it!


----------



## tbb001

[email protected] said:


> The bike I'm curious about is a signature series Madone 54 Perf/Custom Flames/Force Compact ordered through Free-Flite Bicycles Marietta, GA, a wonderful dealer, on or just after 3/31/10. Scheduled ship date 6/10/10. Currently, Free-Flite sees no change in the date, but your input would be great.
> 
> Part 2 of my inquiry is a little different. I requested that the bike be painted by Mike Appel, because I knew of his long history with Trek, with bikes, and of the remarkable quality of his work. Free-Flite said the request caused no problems when they submitted the order. Just wondered whether you know if my request made it up the line and Mike will be painting the bike? Thanks again.


The ship date is still showing as 6/10 for this Custom Flames Signature order.
Yes, I saw the note about the Mike Appel request on the order and added it to the paint work order notes so that the paint group can see it. There shouldn't be any issue with him painting your bike.



dirby42 said:


> May I assume that the status on mine is the same as SilverBack's? Matte Black & Platinum 6.5, 58 cm. Original promised date of 4/9. Currently expected by mid-May at Sunnyside Sports in Bend. I'm starting to feel like this is hopeless.


Yes, this bike still shows a mid-May ETA. I would expect your bike to ship out either late next week or early the following week.



bcx said:


> Just trying to figure out the issue...Same as the frame above? You say the frame above is delayed due to the particular color in the popular sizes. Mine is a different color (the "stock" white/black/yellow) is this color also delayed in popular frame sizes?


Yes, the two most popular Select colors with 6-series bikes are the Gloss White/Gloss Black and the Matte Black/Platinum, so both those colors were delayed in the more popular sizes.


----------



## bcx

You got a green 54 you could throw my selections on?...Getting desperate here.


----------



## tbb001

bcx said:


> You got a green 54 you could throw my selections on?...Getting desperate here.


The Gloss Onyx/Catalyst Green color in a 54cm Pro fit is out of stock as well...


----------



## [email protected]

tbb001 - Thanks for the prompt response.


----------



## Mac n Cheese

Could you check on a 5.2 pro fit. 54 cm and select chi red color. Ordered from Beacons in North Field, NJ. Thank you!


----------



## Roadrider22

*tbb001: Time Est. Please*

Looking at ordering a 54cm Perf fit with sig series custom flames. Can you give me a realistic expectation for time from order to receipt? Thanks in advance.


----------



## EVP

If I new how to post a picture I would. I tried to insert a pic and it asked for a url, so now I have 
to figure it out, any quick tips from downloading of camera?


----------



## zakyma

*Bike Size*



Roadrider22 said:


> Looking at ordering a 54cm Perf fit with sig series custom flames. Can you give me a realistic expectation for time from order to receipt? Thanks in advance.


Hello Roadrider22,

Can you please let me know your inseam measurement and your total height? I already get a project one 54 cm, but I need to know if they fitted me right to the bike or not.

Best regards,


----------



## Roadrider22

I am 5'8" with a 31.5" cycling inseam. I am currently riding a 2008 6.9 54cm perf fit with a 90mm stem. I could easily be on a 52cm but prefer the taller headtube of the 54cm. Fits like a glove with these specs for me.


----------



## WhyRun

*postin pics!*

oh, posting a picture is easy. go to ImageShack.us and set up a free account and upload.

When you upload, make sure to resize the picture so its a bit smaller.

then post it in a link that looks like this *img src=_______url here_________* replace the * * with < > at each end. and ta da, the picture will appear! shoot me a message if you have any problems. (Conversely, you could use the paperclip to link it above, but you'll still have to resize most images off a digital camera because of the file size limits)


----------



## EVP

*Pictures*

I was finally able to download some pictures of my bike. I had it fitted with a set of k-wing bars shortening the reach for a perfect fit. A set of Look max carbon pedals and a node 2 computer. Now it's raining and no ride...well, looks good for tomorrow.


----------



## tbb001

Roadrider22 said:


> Looking at ordering a 54cm Perf fit with sig series custom flames. Can you give me a realistic expectation for time from order to receipt? Thanks in advance.


For a new Signature Series bike order, you'd be looking at around 2-2.5 months leadtime at this point.

If you plan on placing a P1 order soon, I would highly recommend placing the order sometime before the end of the week. I'm just sayin.


----------



## sjc69

tbb001 said:


> For a new Signature Series bike order, you'd be looking at around 2-2.5 months leadtime at this point.
> 
> If you plan on placing a P1 order soon, I would highly recommend placing the order sometime before the end of the week. I'm just sayin.


Any particular reason for this tbb001? I just ordered a 6 series 54 perf in custom flames and have been given a June 30th delivery date for the UK, but I'm curious about your quote?


----------



## Roadrider22

tbb001 said:


> For a new Signature Series bike order, you'd be looking at around 2-2.5 months leadtime at this point.
> 
> If you plan on placing a P1 order soon, I would highly recommend placing the order sometime before the end of the week. I'm just sayin.



Thanks tbb001. Order for custom flames performance 54 placed on 5/14.


----------



## Mac n Cheese

I picked up my project one madone this afternoon! Its sweet. I got a 5 series with ultegra and rxl wheels. The Chi red paint, white saddle, white handle bar tape. I will post pictures tomorrow. Got a short ride in today and going to race it tomorrow!


----------



## dirby42

It's here! My LBS just called to tell me my matte black/platinum 6 series is here! Ordered March 12. Delivered May 26. 75 days order to delivery. I get to pick it up tonight after work. I hope to post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Springyut

tbb001,
I was wondering if you would be able to provide me with any information on my wife's P1. It was scheduled to ship out on 5/24 and the bike shop told me that is was showing "late". She ordered a TTX 9.8, with a paint job consisting of panther pink and red flames with some blue/green accents. She has a race coming up and she hopes to have it in time to get some time on it before the race.
Any information would be appreciated!!


----------



## tbb001

Springyut said:


> tbb001,
> I was wondering if you would be able to provide me with any information on my wife's P1. It was scheduled to ship out on 5/24 and the bike shop told me that is was showing "late". She ordered a TTX 9.8, with a paint job consisting of panther pink and red flames with some blue/green accents. She has a race coming up and she hopes to have it in time to get some time on it before the race.
> Any information would be appreciated!!


What bike shop did you order the TTX from?
Thanks!


----------



## Springyut

tbb001 said:


> What bike shop did you order the TTX from?
> Thanks!


Bicycle Outfitters, Kingman, AZ

Thanks!!!


----------



## LemmiUSA

Hi tbb001,
I have been follwing this thread since the day I have order my P1 5.2. LBS told me that it would take initially 14 days. I guess that was too optimistic. The order update says it would be shipped on 6/11. I spoke to friend whose brother works at Trek and he looked into my Order 3540878 Cycle Craft, Parsippany,NJ. He said that it would be ship yesterday. I called the LBS today to verify that it was shipped and they said it is still listed for 6/11. I hope that they are wrong and was hoping to if you could ease my mind. I was really looking forward to use it over the long weekend. 
If it is not too much trouble to let me know, it would be very much appreciated.
Thank you very much for your help.
Wolfgang


----------



## tbb001

Springyut said:


> Bicycle Outfitters, Kingman, AZ
> 
> Thanks!!!


Your wife's bike has shipped out.
It was shipped out yesterday and shows a delivery date of 6/3.
UPS 1Z53E1540351655817 



LemmiUSA said:


> Hi tbb001,
> I have been follwing this thread since the day I have order my P1 5.2. LBS told me that it would take initially 14 days. I guess that was too optimistic. The order update says it would be shipped on 6/11. I spoke to friend whose brother works at Trek and he looked into my Order 3540878 Cycle Craft, Parsippany,NJ. He said that it would be ship yesterday. I called the LBS today to verify that it was shipped and they said it is still listed for 6/11. I hope that they are wrong and was hoping to if you could ease my mind. I was really looking forward to use it over the long weekend.
> If it is not too much trouble to let me know, it would be very much appreciated.
> Thank you very much for your help.
> Wolfgang


Your bike has unfortunately not been assembled/shipped yet. It is still waiting for the frame to arrive into inventory. The date is still showing as 6/11 on my end as well.
Sorry for the delay!


----------



## t8732

tbb001, do you think you could look into the status of my bike? I know it is getting close, but a tracking number and detailed status will really help me out for planning purposes (pickup, race, etc). My order is a 6 series performance black/platinum ordered from Bike Line in Newark, DE on 3/13. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tbb001

t8732 said:


> tbb001, do you think you could look into the status of my bike? I know it is getting close, but a tracking number and detailed status will really help me out for planning purposes (pickup, race, etc). My order is a 6 series performance black/platinum ordered from Bike Line in Newark, DE on 3/13. Thanks in advance!


It is being assembled today.
It could ship out later today, but more than likely will ship out on Tuesday of next week after the holiday weekend.


----------



## LemmiUSA

Hi tbb001,
thank you very much for your quick respond. I was afraid that this would happened. I tried to find out via my LBS what the reason for the delay was and if it would help to choose a different color, but I didn't get any feedback at all. I chose the default color that comes with th 5.9
Does the color/choice paint scheme has an impact on the date?


----------



## t8732

*Post-weekend status update*



tbb001 said:


> t8732 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tbb001, do you think you could look into the status of my bike? I know it is getting close, but a tracking number and detailed status will really help me out for planning purposes (pickup, race, etc). My order is a 6 series performance black/platinum ordered from Bike Line in Newark, DE on 3/13. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> It is being assembled today.
> It could ship out later today, but more than likely will ship out on Tuesday of next week after the holiday weekend.
Click to expand...

tbb001, thanks for the heads up. If it ships and lists a tracking number today, do you think you could let me know? It is over a month later than the original estimate, so you can understand my excitement and anticipation at this point with it being so close to shipping and delivery.


----------



## SafariX

tbb001:
Thanks for your contributions to this thread. I ordered a Speed Concept 9.9 on May 26th from City Bicycle Works in Sacramento, CA. It is a Project One (white/grey/red) , size XL frame, with Dura-Ace 7900 and Race clinchers. They said 50-60 days from the date of order. Any help you can provide would be awesome.

Cheers


----------



## Frankfarmer

*wrecked mine too*

I got mine (series 6) in one month when ordered in late fall, then after 1 or 2 weeks, dropped a heavy one pound decorative item on it (item is in the trash!) and chipeed the top tube right in th emiddle, only a small part of the carbon removed. The shop said i should replace the frame or get it repaired. INsurance covered for accidentals and got a new frame in 3 damn months!!! IN the meantime, still rode the chipped frame. I,m sure it makes no difference, but just to be on the safe side. I now have a spare madone frame and fork in case I wreck again. I'll get it repaired int he winter and perhaps put a new group on it for a beater bike!! or a single speed!! 

frank



MtnBikerChk said:


> Long story BUT....
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered my first one in July and it was delivered in 2 weeks and 2 days. I had it for 3 hours before I was hit by a car and it was totaled (yep, I'm ok, thanks for asking - she took the hit for me!)
> 
> Ordered the 2nd one 30 days ago from today and it's still not here...... Everything I've been reading online said that they've been arriving in much less time than promised. My shop is trying to get Trek to tell us where it is - any thoughts? I know it's almost Ibike time and I'm guessing I'm on the back burner.
> 
> btw, both of these paint jobs were "signature series" and the website says "build time 30 days." I'm anxious for 2 reasons - first I have a 2 day charity event next week that I would like to have it for and second, it's almost October so my new expensive bike will sit in the garage all winter in favor of skiing and snowshoeing.
> 
> Thanks for the input


----------



## tbb001

LemmiUSA said:


> Hi tbb001,
> Does the color/choice paint scheme has an impact on the date?


Yes, the delay with Select bikes is almost always the color/size/fit selection...the frame is usually the holdup on these orders.



t8732 said:


> tbb001, thanks for the heads up. If it ships and lists a tracking number today, do you think you could let me know? It is over a month later than the original estimate, so you can understand my excitement and anticipation at this point with it being so close to shipping and delivery.


1Z53E1540350816814 
Shows a delivery date of 6/4 to the shop.
I responded to your email that you sent to my work account as well.  



SafariX said:


> tbb001:
> Thanks for your contributions to this thread. I ordered a Speed Concept 9.9 on May 26th from City Bicycle Works in Sacramento, CA. It is a Project One (white/grey/red) , size XL frame, with Dura-Ace 7900 and Race clinchers. They said 50-60 days from the date of order. Any help you can provide would be awesome.


Your SC order currently shows a 7/15 shipping ETA date. Most SC orders are being held up by seatpost/stem right now...


----------



## SilverBack14

Any word on my Madone 6.x P1 order? 56, matte black & platinum. Central Park Bikes, Okemos, MI, 3/25 order date.

Thanks TBB001!


----------



## Springyut

Thanks for getting the info, it allowed my wife to hit refresh 500 times until the bike was delivered. I am very impressed how well it turned out, I saw the colors she picked and I told her I that it was ugly. But the final product came out simply amazing!!
Thanks again!
Here is a photo when she first saw it.
<a href="http://tweetphoto.com/25439808" title="Kimmy is happy!!"><img src="http://cdn.cloudfiles.mosso.com/c54112/x2_1842e40" width="79" height="79" alt="Kimmy is happy!!"></a>


----------



## dirby42

Hang in there SilverBack. It's got to be soon. I ordered mine 13 days before you ordered yours and mine showed up 13 days ago. I like the paint job way better in person than it appears a computer.


----------



## SilverBack14

dirby42 said:


> Hang in there SilverBack. It's got to be soon. I ordered mine 13 days before you ordered yours and mine showed up 13 days ago. I like the paint job way better in person than it appears a computer.



Hanging on! I know it's coming soon. I am excited to see the paint job in person for the 1st time.

Have you put some miles on your new bike? Thoughts?


----------



## tbb001

SilverBack14 said:


> Any word on my Madone 6.x P1 order? 56, matte black & platinum. Central Park Bikes, Okemos, MI, 3/25 order date.
> 
> Thanks TBB001!


The parts are being picked on it today, so the frame arrived for your order.
It should be assembled tomorrow and ship out tomorrow or Friday.
Hope that helps!


----------



## SilverBack14

tbb001 said:


> The parts are being picked on it today, so the frame arrived for your order.
> It should be assembled tomorrow and ship out tomorrow or Friday.
> Hope that helps!


That is great news! If you could give me the tracking number once it ships I will be a happy man.

Thanks for the hand holding during this process TBB001!


----------



## [email protected]

Hi, Tbb001 -

Thanks again for your work with this thread. I'm the guy with the 54 performance/Force custom flames from Free Flite bikes, Marietta, GA, for whom you were kind enough to amplify the notes on Mike Appel painting the bike. My LBS contact, even though he's on the Bike Ride Across Georgia for the next few days, was super-responsive and confirmed via his mobile that the bike still shows in P1 manufacturing with a ship date tomorrow, 6/10/10, but his ability to check is limited. Any update would be great.


----------



## tbb001

[email protected] said:


> Hi, Tbb001 -
> 
> Thanks again for your work with this thread. I'm the guy with the 54 performance/Force custom flames from Free Flite bikes, Marietta, GA, for whom you were kind enough to amplify the notes on Mike Appel painting the bike. My LBS contact, even though he's on the Bike Ride Across Georgia for the next few days, was super-responsive and confirmed via his mobile that the bike still shows in P1 manufacturing with a ship date tomorrow, 6/10/10, but his ability to check is limited. Any update would be great.


It was assembled later today.
It should be shipping out tomorrow, as scheduled.


----------



## SafariX

tbb001 said:


> It was assembled later today.
> It should be shipping out tomorrow, as scheduled.



Have the P1 Speed Concepts been moving any quicker? My original quote from you on my May 26th order was July 15th. Im so anxious!


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks, once again, Tbb001, for the quick response and the good news. Looking forward to seeing the bike.


----------



## vinman

Hi tbb001,
You seem to have the inside scoop on the P1 bikes...I ordered a 6.5 P1 standard paint Glossblack/White/Yellow with Dura-ace 7900 from Wheel and Heel Bike shop in Wappingers Falls NY on 6/1. Any update would be awesome.


----------



## LemmiUSA

Quote:
_Originally Posted by LemmiUSA
Hi tbb001,
I have been follwing this thread since the day I have order my P1 5.2. LBS told me that it would take initially 14 days. I guess that was too optimistic. The order update says it would be shipped on 6/11. I spoke to friend whose brother works at Trek and he looked into my Order 3540878 Cycle Craft, Parsippany,NJ. He said that it would be ship yesterday. I called the LBS today to verify that it was shipped and they said it is still listed for 6/11. I hope that they are wrong and was hoping to if you could ease my mind. I was really looking forward to use it over the long weekend. 
If it is not too much trouble to let me know, it would be very much appreciated.
Thank you very much for your help.
Wolfgang 


Your bike has unfortunately not been assembled/shipped yet. It is still waiting for the frame to arrive into inventory. The date is still showing as 6/11 on my end as well.
Sorry for the delay!_

Hi tbb001,
Could I trouble you one more time please. :blush2: Is my bike on still schedule to ship out today.  Order 3540878 Cycle Craft, Parsippany,NJ.
Thanks again for keeping us sane. :aureola: Wolfgang


----------



## [email protected]

tbb001 said:


> It was assembled later today.
> It should be shipping out tomorrow, as scheduled.


Hi, tbb001 -

Couldn't send this privately, so...

My signature series with custom flames, painted by Mike Appel, that you bird-dogged so diligently arrived today at Free Flite bicycles in Marietta, Georgia. On-time and even more marvelous than expected.

I'm a novelist (a better one than I am a cyclist, at least according to the Washington Post - www.RobertBuettner.com) and, since Mike was good enough to sign one of his creations for me, I wanted to return the favor and send him a signed copy of one of my books.

Could you provide an address where I should send it? Also, would you like a copy, too?

Thanks again.


----------



## tbb001

SilverBack14 said:


> That is great news! If you could give me the tracking number once it ships I will be a happy man.
> 
> Thanks for the hand holding during this process TBB001!


Sorry for the delay in getting the tracking number to you.
Your bike was shipped out 6/10 and delivered on 6/14 to the dealer, so they should have it for you!
1Z53E1540350896023 



SafariX said:


> Have the P1 Speed Concepts been moving any quicker? My original quote from you on my May 26th order was July 15th. Im so anxious!


Your order still shows a July 15th date, but the stem/seatposts are starting to filter in a bit quicker now. More of the orders are shipping out earlier than the ETA date given.



vinman said:


> Hi tbb001,
> You seem to have the inside scoop on the P1 bikes...I ordered a 6.5 P1 standard paint Glossblack/White/Yellow with Dura-ace 7900 from Wheel and Heel Bike shop in Wappingers Falls NY on 6/1. Any update would be awesome.


Your order was shipped out on 6/7 from Trek and delivered to the dealer on 6/10.
They should have it for you if they haven't contacted you already!
1Z53E1540352831991 



LemmiUSA said:


> Could I trouble you one more time please. :blush2: Is my bike on still schedule to ship out today.  Order 3540878 Cycle Craft, Parsippany,NJ.
> Thanks again for keeping us sane. :aureola: Wolfgang


Yes, your bike was shipped out on 6/15 and shows a delivery date of 6/18.
Tracking 1Z53E1540351143969


----------



## tbb001

[email protected] said:


> My signature series with custom flames, painted by Mike Appel, that you bird-dogged so diligently arrived today at Free Flite bicycles in Marietta, Georgia. On-time and even more marvelous than expected.
> 
> I'm a novelist (a better one than I am a cyclist, at least according to the Washington Post - www.RobertBuettner.com) and, since Mike was good enough to sign one of his creations for me, I wanted to return the favor and send him a signed copy of one of my books.
> 
> Could you provide an address where I should send it? Also, would you like a copy, too?
> 
> Thanks again.


I'm glad to hear that your bike arrived and that you like how it turned out!
I bet that Mike would love to receive one of your books. I'm always looking for good new books to read, so I would gladly accept a copy as well.  

If you want to send them directly to Trek, that would certainly work. You could either send them separately, or if you wanted to send them both in one box you could just send them to my attention and I could get Mike's copy to him.

Trek Bicycle Corporation 
Attn: Brian Abraham, Project One 
801 West Madison Street 
Waterloo, WI 53594 

Thank you for doing that, it's appreciated!
I'll let you know how I like the book.


----------



## SilverBack14

*My New Madone 6*

It's here! Took a short ride yesterday to shake it down and loved it. Rides great!

Matte black & platinum, 56 w/ a Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow. I will shoot more pics and post in the Member's Gallery later.


----------



## ghost6

SilverBack14 said:


> It's here! Took a short ride yesterday to shake it down and loved it. Rides great!
> 
> Matte black & platinum, 56 w/ a Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow. I will shoot more pics and post in the Member's Gallery later.


I love the matte black scheme. Looks great.


----------



## Roadrider22

tbb001:

First, thanks for the great service that you are providing. It really reflects well on Trek that you follow our forum. Can you give me an idea of the est. delivery date of my Project One? 6 series Madone, sig series custom flames ordered from Incycles in San Dimas, CA on 5/17. Thanks in advance and keep up the good work.


----------



## tbb001

SilverBack14 said:


> It's here! Took a short ride yesterday to shake it down and loved it. Rides great!


:thumbsup: 



Roadrider22 said:


> First, thanks for the great service that you are providing. It really reflects well on Trek that you follow our forum. Can you give me an idea of the est. delivery date of my Project One? 6 series Madone, sig series custom flames ordered from Incycles in San Dimas, CA on 5/17. Thanks in advance and keep up the good work.


This Signature order is currently showing a ETA date of 7/12.
It is in the paint process right now.
Hope that helps!


----------



## sgroll

tbb001,

You are a the personification of customer service. 

Quick question, I ordered a 60 cm candy red 6 series on Saturday (I realize that you won't even see it yet), but I have heard rumors that all P1 Madones may be put on hold due to the new lineup announcement this week in conjunction with the Tour. Is this true? Will I still be receiving a 2010? The bike shop (Trek Store in San Jose) didn't know when the new bikes were coming and we weren't locked out of the order system for the 2010.

Thanks for everything you do for the gang here. I went through the same order process when I bought a Mini Cooper S back in 2005. They even had a site that you could track the car through the entire build process. It was pretty cool and something Trek might think about if Project One is used by enough folks.

All the best!


Oh, and I'm riding a 1992 Gios Compact pro with the 1st year of C-Record Ergopower (25lbs). It took me this long to get a new ride, so I can patiently wait for the 6 series Madone to arrive....;-)


----------



## tbb001

sgroll said:


> Quick question, I ordered a 60 cm candy red 6 series on Saturday (I realize that you won't even see it yet), but I have heard rumors that all P1 Madones may be put on hold due to the new lineup announcement this week in conjunction with the Tour. Is this true? Will I still be receiving a 2010? The bike shop (Trek Store in San Jose) didn't know when the new bikes were coming and we weren't locked out of the order system for the 2010.


Yes, the 2010 Madones were turned off for ordering on Sunday evening. I don't see your bike as having been ordered yet though...it is just "saved" on the dealer site right now. Any bike orders placed prior to Sunday would be shipped with the 2010 frame. The new 2011 Madone lineup will be released for ordering on Saturday July 3rd during the Tour.

I'm not sure if the dealer was just waiting for the 2011 launch to place the order or if they meant to place it prior to the website getting turned off.



sgroll said:


> Oh, and I'm riding a 1992 Gios Compact pro with the 1st year of C-Record Ergopower (25lbs). It took me this long to get a new ride, so I can patiently wait for the 6 series Madone to arrive....;-)


Nice! You'll still have to keep the Gios for occasional riding as well! 
There are a couple Campy "history-lovers" in my group that would love that C-Record group that you have on there...


----------



## sgroll

Oh, the Gios will always be in the stable for occasional rides. I bought the yellow frame from Luca Gios at Interbike that year and built it up with mail order parts before that thing called the "interwebs" was prevalent....;-) I've never seen another yellow Gios either, but I'm too old to ride that geometry everyday.

Thanks for the speedy reply. I'll have to see what the shop says.


----------



## sgroll

*Just wondering if my order made it before the model change...*

tb001,

As you are still the undisputed guru of Trekdom...

I ordered a P1 Madone 6 series on June 26 from the Trek Store in San Jose, CA. It's 60cm, pro fit, candy red with SRAM Force setup. The shop said it was ordered, but your previous message had me worried.

I was wondering if you saw it in the system. I'm worried as the 2011s were just announced and I hope my order went in before the change. I'm just crossing my fingers that it made it into the system and my wait won't be as long as waiting for a 2011... 

No response from the store yet... 

Thanks for your help. It is truly appreciated.


----------



## tbb001

sgroll said:


> tb001,
> 
> As you are still the undisputed guru of Trekdom...
> 
> I ordered a P1 Madone 6 series on June 26 from the Trek Store in San Jose, CA. It's 60cm, pro fit, candy red with SRAM Force setup. The shop said it was ordered, but your previous message had me worried.
> 
> I was wondering if you saw it in the system. I'm worried as the 2011s were just announced and I hope my order went in before the change. I'm just crossing my fingers that it made it into the system and my wait won't be as long as waiting for a 2011...
> 
> No response from the store yet...
> 
> Thanks for your help. It is truly appreciated.


Hey Steve-

You might want to check with the store again, if possible. I'm still not showing it as being ordered as of yet. The good news is that the same paint scheme that you ordered (Solid w/ Outline logos) is available with the 2011 frame, and the leadtime would be the same regardless of the 2010 frame or 2011 frame.


----------



## sgroll

Thanks tb001,

The store got back to me and said it was ordered. They are also checking today on an updated ETA.

And now the wait continues. Although the product manager stated during the new Trek model launch that they are targeting 2-4 week waits for P1 bikes in the near future. Must be staffing up which is nice to see.


----------



## SafariX

tbb001 said:


> Your order still shows a July 15th date, but the stem/seatposts are starting to filter in a bit quicker now. More of the orders are shipping out earlier than the ETA date given.


tbb001:
Thanks for all the help so far. Given my Speed Concept was estimated to ship this week (7/15), just wanted to see if thats still the case! Thanks so much!


----------



## tbb001

SafariX said:


> tbb001:
> Thanks for all the help so far. Given my Speed Concept was estimated to ship this week (7/15), just wanted to see if thats still the case! Thanks so much!


I'm still waiting to hear back from the warehouse on this one, but the date still shows 7/15.
The assembly process hasn't begun yet on it though.


----------



## SafariX

tbb001 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear back from the warehouse on this one, but the date still shows 7/15.
> The assembly process hasn't begun yet on it though.



Thanks tbb001. Is that typical of a bike supposed to ship in 2 days?


----------



## tbb001

SafariX said:


> Thanks tbb001. Is that typical of a bike supposed to ship in 2 days?


Did the website quote you 2 days at some point?
The Speed Concept bikes have been backed up for awhile after the huge influx of orders coming in right after it was introduced. The goal has to always been to improve the leadtimes as much as possible, but even if the frame/parts are in stock completely, the quickest that a bike would be quoted should be 7-10 days.


----------



## SafariX

tbb001 said:


> Did the website quote you 2 days at some point?
> The Speed Concept bikes have been backed up for awhile after the huge influx of orders coming in right after it was introduced. The goal has to always been to improve the leadtimes as much as possible, but even if the frame/parts are in stock completely, the quickest that a bike would be quoted should be 7-10 days.



The quote wasn't 2 days, its 2 days from now. I ordered the SC in late May after the announcement, so it was more like 55 days or so. I just was wondering given your latest status update that it hadn't been assembled, whether or not I should expect it to still ship the 15th like I had been expecting (LBS and you both gave me the same date).


----------



## SafariX

tbb001:
Today is the day for my Speed Concept 9.9 from City Bicycle Works in Sacramento to be shipped. Any update? Thanks so much!


----------



## wedge962005

tbb001:

You were such a huge help to me during the order process that I thought I would see if you could help me out on my warranty situation. My Madone is headed back to Trek for fork and paint from the Hub in Roseville, CA. Can you dig up an ETA? I can give you more details on the situation if you need them.


----------



## RacerOne

tbb001,

Whatever Trek is paying you, it's not enough in regards to what you're doing for customer loyalty. Thanks!

And now my question, I've got a new fork for my 2010 6.5 inbound under the crash replacement program. I'm not asking for a date, just a comment on whether this will be the newer 'heavy duty' steer tube or will I get one of the original 2010's that have already been painted and setting around? I suspect I'll be getting a 2011 model since it looks like it will be taking over a month to get here (probably taking longer to paint it in the old black, white and yellow scheme).


----------



## wedge962005

It's a sad day I think. No word from tbb001 in weeks. He was the best and really helped a lot of us deal with the wait more easily.


----------



## tbb001

wedge962005 said:


> It's a sad day I think. No word from tbb001 in weeks. He was the best and really helped a lot of us deal with the wait more easily.


Sorry guys!
This last week was Trek World, our annual dealer show, and the week before that I was on vacation for a few days. So I didn't notice the thread with the new questions below. My apologies. 



SafariX said:


> tbb001:
> Today is the day for my Speed Concept 9.9 from City Bicycle Works in Sacramento to be shipped. Any update? Thanks so much!


Have you received your new SC yet? If not, I can check our system and see what the holdup is and get you a tracking number.



wedge962005 said:


> You were such a huge help to me during the order process that I thought I would see if you could help me out on my warranty situation. My Madone is headed back to Trek for fork and paint from the Hub in Roseville, CA. Can you dig up an ETA? I can give you more details on the situation if you need them.


P1 warranties have been turning around in about 2-3 weeks currently (quicker for easier schemes). The warranty orders aren't as easy for me to dig up details on, but I can do a little bit of searching for this if you haven't received it back yet.



RacerOne said:


> And now my question, I've got a new fork for my 2010 6.5 inbound under the crash replacement program. I'm not asking for a date, just a comment on whether this will be the newer 'heavy duty' steer tube or will I get one of the original 2010's that have already been painted and setting around? I suspect I'll be getting a 2011 model since it looks like it will be taking over a month to get here (probably taking longer to paint it in the old black, white and yellow scheme).


No, you will be getting the new steerer tube design. All existing and new forks (even on some of the remaining 2010 models in stock) have been switched to the new "beefier" version. Hope that helps.


----------



## wedge962005

Wahooo tbb001 is back!

Thanks for the update man. I still don't have it and the shop hasn't been able to get an update because their inside rep wasn't available. They were surprised it wasn't back yet. Any details you can get would be great. It is funny, they are pretty amazed when I give them an update from you...it is always more accurate than what they get.


----------



## ptowns

tbb001 - 
When will a P1 frameset-only option be available for order? Thanks.


----------



## tbb001

wedge962005 said:


> Wahooo tbb001 is back!
> 
> Thanks for the update man. I still don't have it and the shop hasn't been able to get an update because their inside rep wasn't available. They were surprised it wasn't back yet. Any details you can get would be great. It is funny, they are pretty amazed when I give them an update from you...it is always more accurate than what they get.


Crap, I didn't see this response either! My apologies. It's like the thread didn't flag as having a new message, so I didn't even think to look. If you still haven't received this, then definitely let me know. I can expedite the process on it, as P1 warranty frames shouldn't be taking this long. Sorry about that.



ptowns said:


> tbb001 -
> When will a P1 frameset-only option be available for order? Thanks.


As of last week, they are now officially available for dealers to order!  
The consumer site has them as well, but in order to access them you have to load a complete bike, and then click on the change model (by clicking on the model name). Then the list of F/S will appear as well (6.9SSL, 6.5, and SC 9.9).


----------



## oclvframe

oops...double post. Sorry.


----------



## oclvframe

Hey tbb001,

I have one of those dreaded resin rich cracks on my 2010 6.9 P1 custom team paint scheme. The word is Trek will be warrantying the frame/fork. Questions for you are: is a 2010 6.9 worthy of a 2011 6 SSL replacement? or will I get a regular 6 series....if only the 6 can I pay to upgrade to an SSL? And, I don't see the 2010 team paint available on the P1 site and I really do like it better than anything I see for 2011...is it possible to still get the 2010 team paint scheme? Thanks for any info in advance!

-r


----------



## tbb001

oclvframe said:


> I have one of those dreaded resin rich cracks on my 2010 6.9 P1 custom team paint scheme. The word is Trek will be warrantying the frame/fork. Questions for you are: is a 2010 6.9 worthy of a 2011 6 SSL replacement? or will I get a regular 6 series....if only the 6 can I pay to upgrade to an SSL? And, I don't see the 2010 team paint available on the P1 site and I really do like it better than anything I see for 2011...is it possible to still get the 2010 team paint scheme? Thanks for any info in advance!


I'm not positive on if you would get a SSL or a standard 6-series for a replacement on the 2010 6-series. The warranty reps handle those claims, and I don't work directly with them on those replacement issues unfortunately. Regardless, you should be able to upgrade to a SSL if they deem a standard 6-series is the equivalent to the 2010.

The Team Issue paint scheme from last year was replaced with the Factory Team Issue paint scheme for 2011. Any warranty claims that involve getting a 2011 frame will more than likely require getting a 2011 paint scheme as well...so the FTI would be the closest to your existing scheme.

Hope that helps!


----------



## RacerOne

tbb001 said:


> I'm not positive on if you would get a SSL or a standard 6-series for a replacement on the 2010 6-series. The warranty reps handle those claims, and I don't work directly with them on those replacement issues unfortunately. Regardless, you should be able to upgrade to a SSL if they deem a standard 6-series is the equivalent to the 2010.
> 
> The Team Issue paint scheme from last year was replaced with the Factory Team Issue paint scheme for 2011. Any warranty claims that involve getting a 2011 frame will more than likely require getting a 2011 paint scheme as well...so the FTI would be the closest to your existing scheme.
> 
> Hope that helps!


I'm still waiting on my replacement fork for my 2010 6.5. Trek sent me a black 2008/09 fork that fits the frame as a temporary replacement. I'm begining to wonder if I'll ever get a new one, it's been about 6 weeks now.


----------



## tbb001

RacerOne said:


> I'm still waiting on my replacement fork for my 2010 6.5. Trek sent me a black 2008/09 fork that fits the frame as a temporary replacement. I'm begining to wonder if I'll ever get a new one, it's been about 6 weeks now.


Do you know if your dealer has contacted their warranty rep to make sure that the replacement fork is still in process?
I just wouldn't want it to slip through the cracks with the temp replacement being sent out.

If your dealer isn't having any luck, I can pester the warranty dept for you and see what info they can dig up on it.


----------



## RacerOne

It's not warranty, it's crash replacement, might be the same thing in processing though.. I'm not sure. My dealer has been in contact with them quite a few times, we were kind of caught off guard when they sent the older fork and had to call to make sure they were compatible. At that point my dealer did confirm with the rep that we still wanted the original fork replaced. It seems the hang up with them is the whole old paint / new paint thing. I'm not really sure. The replacement is going through J's Bikes in Terre Haute. You're the best tbb001.


----------



## smarkgraf

16 days purchase to delivery. Madone 6.2 with Gloss Black/Carerra Blue.
View attachment 210576


----------



## oclvframe

tbb001 said:


> I'm not positive on if you would get a SSL or a standard 6-series for a replacement on the 2010 6-series. The warranty reps handle those claims, and I don't work directly with them on those replacement issues unfortunately. Regardless, you should be able to upgrade to a SSL if they deem a standard 6-series is the equivalent to the 2010.
> 
> The Team Issue paint scheme from last year was replaced with the Factory Team Issue paint scheme for 2011. Any warranty claims that involve getting a 2011 frame will more than likely require getting a 2011 paint scheme as well...so the FTI would be the closest to your existing scheme.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Brian (tbb001),

So, if I go for a Factory Team issue signature paint scheme, my primary color would be platinum. For the main logos, I selected black. My question to you is: Are the black logos really black or are they Onyx Pearl or some other form of 'see-thru' dark tint? I would prefer the 'black' to be either Onyx Pearl or the dark 'see-thru' tint like the 'black sections on my current team issue paint is. 

Thoughts?

-r


----------



## tbb001

RacerOne said:


> It's not warranty, it's crash replacement, might be the same thing in processing though.. I'm not sure. My dealer has been in contact with them quite a few times, we were kind of caught off guard when they sent the older fork and had to call to make sure they were compatible. At that point my dealer did confirm with the rep that we still wanted the original fork replaced. It seems the hang up with them is the whole old paint / new paint thing. I'm not really sure. The replacement is going through J's Bikes in Terre Haute. You're the best tbb001.


I went and spoke to the warranty rep (crash replacement & warranty goes through the same process) and he is checking into it. I'll let you know his findings when he gets back to me!



oclvframe said:


> So, if I go for a Factory Team issue signature paint scheme, my primary color would be platinum. For the main logos, I selected black. My question to you is: Are the black logos really black or are they Onyx Pearl or some other form of 'see-thru' dark tint? I would prefer the 'black' to be either Onyx Pearl or the dark 'see-thru' tint like the 'black sections on my current team issue paint is.


With FTI, the logos would be black, not Pearl Carbon or Onyx Carbon.
Unfortunately with how the masking works on that scheme, it doesn't allow that style of color to be used...that's why neither of those "see-through" colors are listed for even the primary or secondary colors.

Sorry about that...


----------



## oclvframe

tbb001 said:


> With FTI, the logos would be black, not Pearl Carbon or Onyx Carbon.
> Unfortunately with how the masking works on that scheme, it doesn't allow that style of color to be used...that's why neither of those "see-through" colors are listed for even the primary or secondary colors.
> 
> Sorry about that...


So...does that mean that the logos are now decals?

I'm bummed if that is the case.

-r


----------



## tbb001

oclvframe said:


> So...does that mean that the logos are now decals?
> 
> I'm bummed if that is the case.
> 
> -r


No, they are still painted on for most Signature colors.
The Select models use decals, as do the "decal-oriented" Signature themes (RadioShack, Quick Like a Bunny, etc), but all the other Signature themes still use painted on logos (Warm/Purple/Cool/Green Fire, FTI, Custom Flames, etc).


----------



## oclvframe

tbb001 said:


> No, they are still painted on for most Signature colors.
> The Select models use decals, as do the "decal-oriented" Signature themes (RadioShack, Quick Like a Bunny, etc), but all the other Signature themes still use painted on logos (Warm/Purple/Cool/Green Fire, FTI, Custom Flames, etc).


Hey Brian,

I know you've mentioned you don't deal much with warranty orders...but I was curious if you could dig up info on a warranty 6.9 SSL P1 FTI frame...it should be platinum/obsidian blue/black/silver...58cm. The order was placed a couple of weeks ago from Marietta, GA......just wondering an approximate timeline for it.

Thanks.

-r


----------



## jellis25

Hey Brian,

I noticed you can order a set of dura ace tubeless wheels on project one now. The quoted weight on the site is 1,386 grams which is the same as the 2010 dura ace clinchers. Is this a 2011 wheelset that is not public yet? I am a bit confused.

Thanks,
John


----------



## P1Painter

Its worth the wait!!


----------



## ghost6

P1Painter said:


> Its worth the wait!!


That looks good ... maybe too good to ride!


----------



## oclvframe

Well...that was quick! Per the little tag on the underside of the frame, the order was placed on Oct 15th and my SSL arrived today!

The frame looks great, but I was a little let down with the fact that none of the colors are see-thru like the Onyx and Obsidian Blue were on my 2010 frame (just like Brian had said it would be) and although I asked for Mike Appel to sign the frame, it came without any signature. 

The bike is essentially 2oz lighter now and there's definitely a difference in the ride but I have not spent enough time on it to characterize the differences.

-r


----------



## tbb001

jellis25 said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> I noticed you can order a set of dura ace tubeless wheels on project one now. The quoted weight on the site is 1,386 grams which is the same as the 2010 dura ace clinchers. Is this a 2011 wheelset that is not public yet? I am a bit confused.
> 
> Thanks,
> John


Hi John, they are 2011 Shimano DA tubeless wheels, but as far as I know they are unchanged from the 2010 model. The website shows them at 1386gr, where another doc I found shows them at 1434gr. It may be that the website mistakenly listed the weight from the standard clincher model. I'll check into that...



oclvframe said:


> Well...that was quick! Per the little tag on the underside of the frame, the order was placed on Oct 15th and my SSL arrived today!


Glad to hear that your new frame arrived!


----------



## oclvframe

tbb001 said:


> Hi John, they are 2011 Shimano DA tubeless wheels, but as far as I know they are unchanged from the 2010 model. The website shows them at 1386gr, where another doc I found shows them at 1434gr. It may be that the website mistakenly listed the weight from the standard clincher model. I'll check into that...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that your new frame arrived!


Thanks Brian. Tell me again what makes the FTI paint scheme different from others that keeps it from having any translucent paint? It is water under bridge now but I am just curious....is it overall a cost saving issue to make the masking/paint process faster?

The SSL is a crazy deal....as best as I can tell, it is slightly stiffer...but some how much smoother! How'd they do that?

Thanks for your help!

-r


----------



## AZRider3

Hi tbb001-
I ordered a 64 cm Madone 6.2 H2 from a shop in Park City, Utah about a month ago. It's the factory team issue paint in pearl white with carrera blue. It was with an Ultegra triple setup. Just wondering if you could give me a status update? 
Thanks for all you do in these forums!
/Brad


----------



## tbb001

oclvframe said:


> Thanks Brian. Tell me again what makes the FTI paint scheme different from others that keeps it from having any translucent paint? It is water under bridge now but I am just curious....is it overall a cost saving issue to make the masking/paint process faster?


From what I understand, certain paint colors/styles don't work well with certain styles of masking. The translucent paint doesn't play along well with the FTI masking, so it isn't an option as of yet. 



oclvframe said:


> The SSL is a crazy deal....as best as I can tell, it is slightly stiffer...but some how much smoother! How'd they do that?


Glad to hear that you're liking it so far.
Magic carbon!! :blush2:  



AZRider3 said:


> Hi tbb001-
> I ordered a 64 cm Madone 6.2 H2 from a shop in Park City, Utah about a month ago. It's the factory team issue paint in pearl white with carrera blue. It was with an Ultegra triple setup. Just wondering if you could give me a status update?


Do you have the name of the bike shop? I can look up the order using their account number and then get you a status update.
Thanks!



AZRider3 said:


> Thanks for all you do in these forums!


No problem, it's my pleasure!  
Speaking of that, I will soon be moving on from my role in Project One here at Trek. Within the next month or so, I will be moving from WI to open my own bike store...it's been a lifelong dream of mine and I'm really excited for it. 
I will inform my replacement of the forum/thread here, but it might take him a bit to get up to speed on the rest of his role.


----------



## SilverBack14

tbb001 said:


> Speaking of that, I will soon be moving on from my role in Project One here at Trek. Within the next month or so, I will be moving from WI to open my own bike store...it's been a lifelong dream of mine and I'm really excited for it.
> I will inform my replacement of the forum/thread here, but it might take him a bit to get up to speed on the rest of his role.


Very exciting time for you. Best of luck man and thank you for all your help here!


----------



## oclvframe

tbb001 said:


> No problem, it's my pleasure!
> Speaking of that, I will soon be moving on from my role in Project One here at Trek. Within the next month or so, I will be moving from WI to open my own bike store...it's been a lifelong dream of mine and I'm really excited for it.
> I will inform my replacement of the forum/thread here, but it might take him a bit to get up to speed on the rest of his role.


Wow! Congratulations! Where are you opening the store? (or is that a secret until it is open?) That is awesome....hopefully your replacement can cover the forums as well as you have...Although I continually hear people in industry say that forums are crap and you cannot trust them, it is nice to see that Trek embraces them and participates in them....sure does help for credibility of the information being batted around.

Thanks for all the info you've provided me along the way, both with my original P1 order and this followup with the warranty frame.

Speaking of which, here's my replacement frame built-up....thanks again and good luck!

-r


----------



## hamsey

tbb001,

Congrats and good luck!

Would you be able to tell me where my bike is in the p1 process. It is a 6.2 with SRAM force, team paint (carerra blue with white as the secondary color) 56 H3. LBS is Bicycles East in Glastonbury, CT. Thanks for any help.

Norm


----------



## AZRider3

Hi tbb001-
The name of the shop in Park City, Utah is Jans. This is for the Madone 6.2 H2 64 cm in team issue paint with Ultegra and Race X Lite wheels.
Thanks again!
/Brad


----------



## tbb001

SilverBack14 said:


> Very exciting time for you. Best of luck man and thank you for all your help here!


Thank you!  



oclvframe said:


> Wow! Congratulations! Where are you opening the store? (or is that a secret until it is open?) That is awesome....hopefully your replacement can cover the forums as well as you have...


Thank you as well! 
The store is opening up on the west side of Phoenix, AZ in a suburb called Avondale.

Trek West Phoenix



hamsey said:


> Would you be able to tell me where my bike is in the p1 process. It is a 6.2 with SRAM force, team paint (carerra blue with white as the secondary color) 56 H3. LBS is Bicycles East in Glastonbury, CT. Thanks for any help.


Your Signature paint scheme bike has completed in paint process and is now in the assembly process at our assembly facility. I would expect your bike to ship out either tomorrow or possibly on Monday depending on when it goes down the line. Hope you enjoy your new ride!!



AZRider3 said:


> The name of the shop in Park City, Utah is Jans. This is for the Madone 6.2 H2 64 cm in team issue paint with Ultegra and Race X Lite wheels.
> Thanks again!


Your Signature frame is still in the paint process. There was a delay with many of the 64cm sized frames due to lack of frame availability. Due to that delay, the current ETA showing on your order is 11/4, but I am checking with the paint dept to see if we can expedite that at all. Sorry for the wait!


----------



## RacerOne

Congrats as well tbb001! Best of luck on your venture.

Any word from the warranty department on my fork?


----------



## hamsey

tbb001,

Thanks for the update. Can't wait!

Norm


----------



## tbb001

RacerOne said:


> Any word from the warranty department on my fork?


Still no fork?!?!? 
I didn't hear back from warranty and thought this was taken care of...my apologies. I'll check into it now and get back to you.

EDIT: Sent a message off to the outside rep, inside rep, and warranty to see what we can find out. I'll let you know what they get back to me with.


----------



## tbb001

hamsey said:


> tbb001,
> 
> Thanks for the update. Can't wait!
> 
> Norm


Norm, your bike was shipped out today!
UPS tracking 1Z53E1540352399067


----------



## jellis25

Just ordered this one today. I am excited to try out the tubeless wheels.


----------



## Roadrider22

jellis25 said:


> Just ordered this one today. I am excited to try out the tubeless wheels.



I have a 2011 6.7 and sold the Bontrager Race X Lites when I bought it and replaced them with the DA carbon tubeless. I mounted Hutchinson Intensive tires and flat love the ride and no flats to date. I use Caffee Latex sealant and highly recommend that it be used.


----------



## tbb001

You're going to love the Solid-Minimal Logos paint scheme in person.


----------



## jellis25

tbb001 said:


> You're going to love the Solid-Minimal Logos paint scheme in person.


Well I had a black on black last year and wish it was still an option. Feel free to let the guys know that they can leave the logos off if they are so in inclined. Also, it is a 64 cm is that going to make the wait longer? It is coming from STL. 

Thanks again for all of your help,

John


----------



## tbb001

RacerOne said:


> Any word from the warranty department on my fork?


I heard back from the reps. It appears that this one slipped through the cracks, as we had feared. Sorry about that!
We got a new claim going for the new fork, so this one should be rolling now.



jellis25 said:


> Well I had a black on black last year and wish it was still an option. Feel free to let the guys know that they can leave the logos off if they are so in inclined. Also, it is a 64 cm is that going to make the wait longer? It is coming from STL.


The 64cm forks are delaying orders a bit right now, but those are expected to be complete this week, so if your order gets delayed at all because of that, the extra wait would be minimal. I would expect your order to be complete right around the 30-45 day timeframe that is given now for the Signature orders.


----------



## RacerOne

tbb001 said:


> I heard back from the reps. It appears that this one slipped through the cracks, as we had feared. Sorry about that!
> We got a new claim going for the new fork, so this one should be rolling now.
> 
> 
> 
> The 64cm forks are delaying orders a bit right now, but those are expected to be complete this week, so if your order gets delayed at all because of that, the extra wait would be minimal. I would expect your order to be complete right around the 30-45 day timeframe that is given now for the Signature orders.



Great, good to hear.


----------



## hamsey

Ordered on 21st of September and took it home on 16th of Octeober. Team color paint job. I will post pictures as soon as I clean the garage door 

Norm


----------



## Pfeifcar

Hi Brian

I was just wondering whether there was any intention for Trek to release any more options under the P1 Signature Series? Or are the options available now likely to be it until 2012?

Cheers


----------



## tbb001

Pfeifcar said:


> I was just wondering whether there was any intention for Trek to release any more options under the P1 Signature Series? Or are the options available now likely to be it until 2012?


Currently there aren't any plans to release any new paint schemes anytime soon...
That said, I am sure that new paint scheme(s) will be released prior to the 2012 product launch in July/Aug of next year. 

For one, they would be releasing the Luxembourg team bike paint job (not sure how that will look as of yet).


----------



## CyKlo

tbb001 said:


> You're going to love the Solid-Minimal Logos paint scheme in person.


RoadRider 22,
I just drooled over this customer rig at the LBS yesterday. I must say the minimal logo black on black Madone I saw is easily one of the finest, coolest, sexiest most well constructed and amazing bikes I have ever seen. All black with just a touch of whie accent and white spokes. Simply Perfect. Congrats, I gurantee Ray Charles would be able to see how sick that set up is. Slightly jealous :thumbsup:


----------



## Pfeifcar

Thanks for the prompt reply Brian.
I figured as much. Will keep an eye out for the Schleck specials!
Good luck with the move into the bike shop, cheers.


----------



## P1Painter

AZRider3 said:


> Hi tbb001-
> The name of the shop in Park City, Utah is Jans. This is for the Madone 6.2 H2 64 cm in team issue paint with Ultegra and Race X Lite wheels.
> Thanks again!
> /Brad


Brad....Heres a sneak peak for you!


----------



## jellis25

Brian,
Can you check that my order went in properly? It is the black/black 64cm from STL. _It was a fax order. _


----------



## wedge962005

Good luck with the new shop Brian. I travel to that area of Phoenix pretty regularly and I'll drop by once your open. I hope you will have some rentals, it would be nice to ride when I'm in town for a week.


----------



## tbb001

jellis25 said:


> Brian,
> Can you check that my order went in properly? It is the black/black 64cm from STL. _It was a fax order. _


Do you have a contact at the shop for this order? It looks like the order has been saved on their account, but not placed as an order yet. You might want to contact the dealer and let them know that you want it placed so that they can push it through. 



wedge962005 said:


> Good luck with the new shop Brian. I travel to that area of Phoenix pretty regularly and I'll drop by once your open. I hope you will have some rentals, it would be nice to ride when I'm in town for a week.


Thank you!
Yes, please stop on in. We aren't planning on offering rentals right away, as we're not sure on what the rental market will be like in that area, but we will have some demo's that could be taken out.


----------



## jellis25

tbb001 said:


> Do you have a contact at the shop for this order? It looks like the order has been saved on their account, but not placed as an order yet. You might want to contact the dealer and let them know that you want it placed so that they can push it through.


It looks like it either didn't go through the first time or it got lost on your side. Any consideration would be great as this should have been places on the 9th. Thanks


----------



## tbb001

jellis25 said:


> It looks like it either didn't go through the first time or it got lost on your side. Any consideration would be great as this should have been places on the 9th. Thanks


Ah! I was confused on this order, as I still didn't see any action on it on the dealer's end.
And then the EP lady brought me over the form with your name on it for me to process. 
I didn't realize that it was a dealer EP order. 

I'll get it processed for you and back to her for CC placement, and then we should be set.
I'll see what the paint dept can do for expediting it if at all possible. The Signature orders aren't taking long to get through paint right now though, so I doubt it will take too long!


----------



## jellis25

tbb001 said:


> Ah! I was confused on this order, as I still didn't see any action on it on the dealer's end.
> And then the EP lady brought me over the form with your name on it for me to process.
> I didn't realize that it was a dealer EP order.
> 
> I'll get it processed for you and back to her for CC placement, and then we should be set.
> I'll see what the paint dept can do for expediting it if at all possible. The Signature orders aren't taking long to get through paint right now though, so I doubt it will take too long!


Awesome thanks. I didn't know whether or not to mention it was an EP. You are the man. How much longer are you over there and do you have a replacement who checks the forum?


----------



## epret

Hi Brian, I placed an order for a 52cm oynx carbon SSL frameset at Haymarket Bicycles in VA. Can you check the status for it? Thanks!


----------



## tbb001

jellis25 said:


> Awesome thanks. I didn't know whether or not to mention it was an EP. You are the man. How much longer are you over there and do you have a replacement who checks the forum?


I have two more weeks left and then I start the move down south.  



epret said:


> Hi Brian, I placed an order for a 52cm oynx carbon SSL frameset at Haymarket Bicycles in VA. Can you check the status for it? Thanks!


Do you know if this order was a P1 or a One Click f/s? I show on my end that Haymarket hasn't placed a P1 order since May of this year...so it's been awhile.
If it was a One Click f/s order, I wouldn't have as much access to the dates other than what the dealer sees on their end. I could do a bit more checking, but since I would have to look through all of their existing orders (which is a mix of all parts/bikes), it would help to know a date when the order was placed. Thanks!


----------



## epret

tbb001 said:


> Do you know if this order was a P1 or a One Click f/s? I show on my end that Haymarket hasn't placed a P1 order since May of this year...so it's been awhile.
> If it was a One Click f/s order, I wouldn't have as much access to the dates other than what the dealer sees on their end. I could do a bit more checking, but since I would have to look through all of their existing orders (which is a mix of all parts/bikes), it would help to know a date when the order was placed. Thanks!


I'm not sure if its P1 or not. The dealer told me I couldn't change any options for it. Order was placed on the 12th. Thanks for looking!

Albert


----------



## RacerOne

Bike shop called, said my replacement fork was in, pretty darn quick from the time you said they found the order! 

Thanks Again!


----------



## tbb001

RacerOne said:


> Bike shop called, said my replacement fork was in, pretty darn quick from the time you said they found the order!
> 
> Thanks Again!


Great to hear, hopefully this one matches up with your current frame paint job (better than the all-black, of course!). 
We put a "super-rush" on it since your old one was taken so long and then seemed to have just gotten lost in the shuffle.


----------



## [email protected]

jellis25 said:


> Just ordered this one today. I am excited to try out the tubeless wheels.


Is this colour matte black ....-has anyone pictures of this paintjob???


----------



## tbb001

[email protected] said:


> Is this colour matte black ....-has anyone pictures of this paintjob???


Yes, all the Solid-Minimal Logos colors (black, white, silver) are with a matte finish.
Aside from the pictures found on the P1 consumer website (similar to the above image), your dealer should have higher-res images available to them on their dealer website.


----------



## [email protected]

tbb001 said:


> Yes, all the Solid-Minimal Logos colors (black, white, silver) are with a matte finish.
> Aside from the pictures found on the P1 consumer website (similar to the above image), your dealer should have higher-res images available to them on their dealer website.


Thank you for the information - i will contact my dealer for higher-res images!!


----------



## tbb001

epret said:


> I'm not sure if its P1 or not. The dealer told me I couldn't change any options for it. Order was placed on the 12th. Thanks for looking!


Looks like this order is a One Click f/s that is currently on backorder waiting for the painted frame to come into stock before it ships out.
The warehouse expects the frame to arrive within the next 10 days or so, and then your order should allocate and ship.


----------



## UDIS80

*ordered 2 madone 6.9 project 1*

at 01-14-2010 recived them at 03-24-2010 in ISRAEL


----------



## [email protected]

@ tbb001:
my dealer said that the radio shack paintjob (tour de france version - red/black) has also a matte finish...is this true? Some pics I`ve found in the www look glossy - can you help me?!


----------



## tbb001

[email protected] said:


> @ tbb001:
> my dealer said that the radio shack paintjob (tour de france version - red/black) has also a matte finish...is this true? Some pics I`ve found in the www look glossy - can you help me?!


The original RadioShack paint scheme is matte...the TdF version in red/black has a gloss finish though.


----------



## [email protected]

tbb001 said:


> The original RadioShack paint scheme is matte...the TdF version in red/black has a gloss finish though.


Thank you very much for information..


----------



## roy harley

Mine took 15 days to get in but when I looked at the order sticker on the bike it looks like the shop took 7 days to even place the order so really it would have been here in 8 days.


----------



## jellis25

roy harley said:


> Mine took 15 days to get in but when I looked at the order sticker on the bike it looks like the shop took 7 days to even place the order so really it would have been here in 8 days.


Good looking bike. How do you like the wheels?


----------



## roy harley

jellis25 said:


> Good looking bike. How do you like the wheels?



The wheels are outstanding. They turn every ride into a more comfortable ride. They are very lite and very, very stiff. One of the best wheels I have ever been on for a road bike.


----------



## zakyma

*frame only*

Brian 

I am 5 8" with 31" cycling inseam and i have a complete 2010 p1 5 series madone livestrong 54 cm. I feel that it is a bit small regarding top tube. 

Please give me your input about the size and let me know if i can order a 6 series frame only same paint. 

Really appreciate all your help.


----------



## epret

tbb001 said:


> Looks like this order is a One Click f/s that is currently on backorder waiting for the painted frame to come into stock before it ships out.
> The warehouse expects the frame to arrive within the next 10 days or so, and then your order should allocate and ship.


Thanks Brian. Can you tell me what size stem comes with it? And can that be changed? Frame is a 52cm.


----------



## tbb001

zakyma said:


> I am 5 8" with 31" cycling inseam and i have a complete 2010 p1 5 series madone livestrong 54 cm. I feel that it is a bit small regarding top tube.
> 
> Please give me your input about the size and let me know if i can order a 6 series frame only same paint.


I probably wouldn't want to be giving any fitting advice via the web...too many factors in play there that could lead to the incorrect size bike. 

But yes, you can get a 6-series f/s in the Livestrong paint scheme.



epret said:


> Thanks Brian. Can you tell me what size stem comes with it? And can that be changed? Frame is a 52cm.


A 52cm bike will normally come with a 90mm stem.
With a One-Click order, it isn't possible to make changes to the order, unfortunately. That is only an option with P1 orders.


----------



## epret

tbb001 said:


> A 52cm bike will normally come with a 90mm stem.
> With a One-Click order, it isn't possible to make changes to the order, unfortunately. That is only an option with P1 orders.


That's great. I was hoping it would come with a 90mm stem. Can you double-check to make sure the order is for a 52cm? I placed the order over the phone with Haymarket, just want to make sure they got it right.


----------



## jellis25

Brian,

I just reads that there is a new DA Tubeless out in a couple weeks, WH-7900-C24-TL. Any chance of getting these with my P1 build? My quest for new stuff will not be fulfilled if I know there is a better wheelset out there.

Thanks,

John


----------



## roy harley

jellis25 said:


> Brian,
> 
> I just reads that there is a new DA Tubeless out in a couple weeks, WH-7900-C24-TL. Any chance of getting these with my P1 build? My quest for new stuff will not be fulfilled if I know there is a better wheelset out there.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


John,

First, No, for now, The WH-7850 are sooooooo sweeeeeet you will not even care there is a 7900 out there once you spin on those wheels. And your quest is going to keep you off of a bike for a long, long time, 

Sometime you have to jump on in or you miss the fun. Don't wait too long!


----------



## jellis25

roy harley said:


> John,
> 
> First, No, for now, The WH-7850 are sooooooo sweeeeeet you will not even care there is a 7900 out there once you spin on those wheels. And your quest is going to keep you off of a bike for a long, long time,
> 
> Sometime you have to jump on in or you miss the fun. Don't wait too long!


Brian,

Thanks for the wise words. I feel like we could be friends in real life.

Is there a timeframe on when my 7850s will be in my hands? As well as the rest of the bike?


----------



## roy harley

jellis25 said:


> Brian,
> 
> Thanks for the wise words. I feel like we could be friends in real life.
> 
> Is there a timeframe on when my 7850s will be in my hands? As well as the rest of the bike?



Ummmm, I'm not Brian, I am not sure which person is on here your talking about, but any ways,








at 15.2lbs. There is no need for me to wait for lighter parts I just need to keep riding and lighten up myself.


----------



## RacerOne

Replacement fork is installed, my P1 is whole again and looking great!


----------



## jellis25

roy harley said:


> Ummmm, I'm not Brian, I am not sure which person is on here your talking about, but any ways,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 15.2lbs. There is no need for me to wait for lighter parts I just need to keep riding and lighten up myself.


It's not about being lighter. It is about being newer. I will never be fast. So, it's all about the bling.


----------



## tbb001

epret said:


> That's great. I was hoping it would come with a 90mm stem. Can you double-check to make sure the order is for a 52cm? I placed the order over the phone with Haymarket, just want to make sure they got it right.


Yep, looks like they got it right!
Madone 6.9 SSL FS H2 52cm Onyx



jellis25 said:


> I just reads that there is a new DA Tubeless out in a couple weeks, WH-7900-C24-TL. Any chance of getting these with my P1 build? My quest for new stuff will not be fulfilled if I know there is a better wheelset out there.


I haven't heard if/when these wheels would be added to P1. My guess is that we will use up our current inventory of 7850 before the 7900 get added to P1...might be over a month away then.



jellis25 said:


> Is there a timeframe on when my 7850s will be in my hands? As well as the rest of the bike?


Your bike is progressing faster than anticipated. It shows a 11/24 ETA still, but it has already completed in paint, and it appears that all the parts are in stock. I wouldn't be surprised if your bike shipped out in the next week. 



RacerOne said:


> Replacement fork is installed, my P1 is whole again and looking great!


Excellent! Glad to hear that your fork issue was finally resolved!


----------



## epret

tbb001 said:


> Yep, looks like they got it right!
> Madone 6.9 SSL FS H2 52cm Onyx


Hi Brian, my LBS still haven't received my frame yet. Can you check or know someone at Trek that can check on it? Thanks.


----------



## lucascarvajal

*my 2010 6.9 Project 1*

Order this one in april but i was out of the country "im in the us army" so i just pick it up yesterday!!! i love it!!! i just change the tires for the same ones but in Black, the saddle and the bar tape for fizik, 
what you guys think about my bike??


----------



## Mosovich

Sure aren't Air Force colors... LOL.. Go Army!!!


----------



## lucascarvajal

Hi Brian. I got my bike 3 days ago from my lbs. Yesterday i found two little cracks on the top tube" like an inche and a half away from the seat tube" I called the store but the say its just the paint, they haven't even see the bike and they are sure its just the paint. Even if is the paint. It sucks. I haven't ride the bike yet and Already have 2 cracks! What can I do about it? Its a Madone 6.9 2010


----------



## ghost6

lucascarvajal said:


> Hi Brian. I got my bike 3 days ago from my lbs. Yesterday i found two little cracks on the top tube" like an inche and a half away from the seat tube" I called the store but the say its just the paint, they haven't even see the bike and they are sure its just the paint. Even if is the paint. It sucks. I haven't ride the bike yet and Already have 2 cracks! What can I do about it? Its a Madone 6.9 2010


The paint is under warranty for one year. If there's something wrong with it, send it back.


----------



## [email protected]

Great bike, You're going to love it.


----------



## zakyma

Seems that Brian left and taking care about his new shop. Does anyone know who is in charge now. 

I placed an order for a Frameset 6.9 SSL Livestrong paint 56 cm, I need to get any updates about the delivery time.

Thanks.


----------



## P1Painter

I have a Livestrong I will be starting today. Where was it ordered from?


----------



## zakyma

P1Painter said:


> I have a Livestrong I will be starting today. Where was it ordered from?


I ordered from Skate Shack Bahrain. It is 6.9 ssl 56 cm with artist signature.

How long will it take to finish? I want it to finish soon but without any rush. It costs me a lot.

Thanks a lot for your help and effort.


----------



## P1Painter

zakyma said:


> I ordered from Skate Shack Bahrain. It is 6.9 ssl 56 cm with artist signature.
> 
> How long will it take to finish? I want it to finish soon but without any rush. It costs me a lot.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help and effort.


I was able to locate your order in the paint shop today. It just entered the painting process. When I paint a Livestrong it generally takes 3 to 4 days. I would think the paint should be completed by the end of this week, or very early next week and off to assembly.

Hope this helps out


----------



## zakyma

P1Painter said:


> I was able to locate your order in the paint shop today. It just entered the painting process. When I paint a Livestrong it generally takes 3 to 4 days. I would think the paint should be completed by the end of this week, or very early next week and off to assembly.
> 
> Hope this helps out


P1 Painter,

Thanks a lot for your reply, I was waiting since then. 

There is no much assembly for this bike, it is just a frameset. I think they may only put the seat cap, the stem and fix the fork .

May you tell me also the shipment date once it goes out? I will be reminding you later, may be mid of next week.

Appreciate your support again.

Best regards,


----------



## lucascarvajal

I think p1painter is the ONE!! Brian good luck with your store,P1PAINTER will take care of us.


----------



## P1Painter

zakyma said:


> P1 Painter,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply, I was waiting since then.
> 
> There is no much assembly for this bike, it is just a frameset. I think they may only put the seat cap, the stem and fix the fork .
> 
> May you tell me also the shipment date once it goes out? I will be reminding you later, may be mid of next week.
> 
> Appreciate your support again.
> 
> Best regards,


I dont have access to shipping dates however I can keep an eye on your frame/work order and tell you when the paint is completed. Beings its just the frame set it shouldn't take long to ship out after completion of your paint.


----------



## jellis25

Hey P1Painter,

I just notices my status is now "late" as it has past the eta. 64cm black from STL. Any word on the hold up? I heard it was out of paint about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Muaddib

Do the Madone framesets all come with a stem? I have purchased a frameset and the lbs told me the stem is not included and must be purchased separately. Thanks!


----------



## zakyma

Muaddib said:


> Do the Madone framesets all come with a stem? I have purchased a frameset and the lbs told me the stem is not included and must be purchased separately. Thanks!


If you do a project 1 6 series it s coming with a stem.


----------



## lucascarvajal

*6.9 Ssl*

Mr P1Painter
I order a frameset 6.9 ssl carbon silver platinum "stock color" from James Vincent Bikes NJ last tuesday, How long those usualy takes??


----------



## tbb001

Muaddib said:


> Do the Madone framesets all come with a stem? I have purchased a frameset and the lbs told me the stem is not included and must be purchased separately. Thanks!


All P1 framesets come with stem, seatmast, and headset...you shouldn't have to purchase any of those items separately.


----------



## tbb001

lucascarvajal said:


> I order a frameset 6.9 ssl carbon silver platinum "stock color" from James Vincent Bikes NJ last tuesday, How long those usualy takes??


It would depend on if both the frameset in that color/size and the parts spec were all in stock at time of order.
Did the dealer tell you the timeframe when the order was placed? The dealer website will show a timeframe range at the time of order.

For a stock color...if all parts and frame are in stock, they will ship out very quickly (within a week or two).


----------



## lucascarvajal

When my lbs call their treks rprsnt he told them the frame is in stock but it have to be painted, he also said it will take 2 weeks to be in my hands . Its this time frame right? Don't stock colors frames are already painted waiting to be sold?


----------



## zakyma

P1Painter said:


> I dont have access to shipping dates however I can keep an eye on your frame/work order and tell you when the paint is completed. Beings its just the frame set it shouldn't take long to ship out after completion of your paint.



Dear P1 Painter

hope my livestrong frameset completed painting and in assembly now.

Can not wait for it. Once completed I will be asking my dealer to expedite the shipping.

Appreciate your help and effort done for us.


----------



## epret

P1Painter, can you please tell me the status of my stock frameset order? I've been expecting it ever since Brian told me it would arrive within 10 days of his post back on Oct 25th. It's a stock Oynx 52cm 6.9 SSL frameset ordered from Haymarket Bicycles in Virginia. Thanks for helping!


----------



## P1Painter

zakyma said:


> Dear P1 Painter
> 
> hope my livestrong frameset completed painting and in assembly now.
> 
> Can not wait for it. Once completed I will be asking my dealer to expedite the shipping.
> 
> Appreciate your help and effort done for us.


Looks like it was pretty much completed when I glanced at it today. I would assume it will be finished up tomorrow.


----------



## zakyma

P1Painter said:


> Looks like it was pretty much completed when I glanced at it today. I would assume it will be finished up tomorrow.



Thanks P1. You mean paint only and not assembled yet. Right?


----------



## P1Painter

zakyma said:


> Thanks P1. You mean paint only and not assembled yet. Right?


That is correct.


----------



## P1Painter

epret said:


> P1Painter, can you please tell me the status of my stock frameset order? I've been expecting it ever since Brian told me it would arrive within 10 days of his post back on Oct 25th. It's a stock Oynx 52cm 6.9 SSL frameset ordered from Haymarket Bicycles in Virginia. Thanks for helping!


I am not sure on that. I dont paint any of the stock stuff, I only do the signature stuff.


----------



## epret

P1Painter said:


> I am not sure on that. I dont paint any of the stock stuff, I only do the signature stuff.


Can you have anyone else at Trek check on it? Thanks!


----------



## jellis25

*Vader Bike Two*

Sorry the pictures are such bad quality. Hopefully this gives some of you an idea of what the Solid-Minimal Logo looks like.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Hey tbb001 & P1Painter....watch for a Purple Metallic/White 2010 6 series repaint...my "baby" had a bad day at Mt. Shasta last year and ended up with a couple "war wounds"...LBS called yesterday to say it was not damaged, and heading back to re-paint, if desired. Looking forward to seeing it sans-paint scuffs!!!

Take good care of it, and let me know if ya want the "whole story" on those DS marks...about like that odd scar we all have - always a good background tale...


----------



## zakyma

How do i know that thr frame received from Trek is 6.9.ssl. I ordered ssl but I can see that the frame is written on it oclv2.

Please help.


----------



## lucascarvajal

Put some pixm. Make sure you put some pix of the chain stays


----------



## P1Painter

nor_cal_rider said:


> Hey tbb001 & P1Painter....watch for a Purple Metallic/White 2010 6 series repaint...my "baby" had a bad day at Mt. Shasta last year and ended up with a couple "war wounds"...LBS called yesterday to say it was not damaged, and heading back to re-paint, if desired. Looking forward to seeing it sans-paint scuffs!!!
> 
> Take good care of it, and let me know if ya want the "whole story" on those DS marks...about like that odd scar we all have - always a good background tale...


I did see your frame in the paint shop Friday. Its all stripped down and was awaiting its new paint work!!


----------



## zakyma

P1Painter said:


> I did see your frame in the paint shop Friday. Its all stripped down and was awaiting its new paint work!!



P1 Painter.

Is the paint option is available at Trek? Is there also another way to protect my frame from scratches.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

P1Painter said:


> I did see your frame in the paint shop Friday. Its all stripped down and was awaiting its new paint work!!


COOL!! I can't thank TREK enough for doing this. I know it isn't the norm, and while mine did need a bit of work due to the seat mast cap messing up the mast paint, the rest of the bike is purely a demonstration that TREK isn't "big box" in it's Customer Service.

Can't wait to get it back - the Moots I built up as a backup isn't fitting quite the same, and I might just swap it for another Madone. What do ya think - get crazy and pickup a 2011 with the Purple Fire to back up my 2010 

Again - thanks!! You guys @ TREK rock! :thumbsup:


----------



## P1Painter

nor_cal_rider said:


> COOL!! I can't thank TREK enough for doing this. I know it isn't the norm, and while mine did need a bit of work due to the seat mast cap messing up the mast paint, the rest of the bike is purely a demonstration that TREK isn't "big box" in it's Customer Service.
> 
> Can't wait to get it back - the Moots I built up as a backup isn't fitting quite the same, and I might just swap it for another Madone. What do ya think - get crazy and pickup a 2011 with the Purple Fire to back up my 2010
> 
> Again - thanks!! You guys @ TREK rock! :thumbsup:


I glanced at your work order again today and noticed it said they upgraded your fork also, to a fork with another layer of carbon. I would guess this is in reference to the layers of carbon in the steer tube.


----------



## zakyma

P1Painter said:


> I glanced at your work order again today and noticed it said they upgraded your fork also, to a fork with another layer of carbon. I would guess this is in reference to the layers of carbon in the steer tube.


Is the repaint option is avaiable from Trek? If my bike is 4 to 5 years old, can I send it for repaint.

Thanks.


----------



## P1Painter

zakyma said:


> Is the repaint option is avaiable from Trek? If my bike is 4 to 5 years old, can I send it for repaint.
> 
> Thanks.


That I am not sure of. I would think they would do a repaint.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

P1Painter said:


> I glanced at your work order again today and noticed it said they upgraded your fork also, to a fork with another layer of carbon. I would guess this is in reference to the layers of carbon in the steer tube.


Yep - I had one of the "early" forks that had the failures noted on Velonews. While I do not take my bike off road - my LBS asked about the fork upgrade for peace of mind since we do live in the foothills of Northern California, and while a light wt (150-155 lbs), I spend 90% of my ride time climbing and descending FAST (plus, my LBS says I'm a "high mileage rider").

Again - thanx and looking forward to getting my "Purple Beast" back...yet another case of "grass is always greener" with this Moots I built as a backup/alternative. The more I ride it, the more I think I'll build a 2012 Project 1 6 Series SSL - assuming they are still US produced.

Best regards....


----------



## CRW

Does anyone have any hi-res pictures of the 6.9ssl's in the standard (no cost) colors. In particular I'm interested in the carbon onyx, the satin white and the white/red/onyx. Trying to decide between these 3 and I can't find them anywhere to see in person.


----------



## superbike mike

Hey Painter:

I just ordered a Project One Trek 6.9SSL in Starry Night Black with Platinum Outline Logos. I hope it turns out well. If you think I should add anything to it let me know. My order number is 20413. 

Please keep man eye out for it.

Thanks

Mike.


----------



## kookieCANADA

I ordered a 6.5 at the end of December and it is scheduled to arrive at the beginning of March.

I'll be adding Look Keo 2 Max Carbon pedals and a pair of Bontrager RXL bottle cages (white).


----------



## CRW

Hey P1 Painter --

Myself and a few friends ordered four different 6.9 SSL's from Trek Columbus. We have dates ranging from 2/25 to 3/14. Can you let us know where they stand and keep us posted?

Thanks!


----------



## kookieCANADA

Wow!
Just got a call from the Trek store that my 6.5 is ready for pickup!

It took 6 weeks!


----------



## docdude

Oh...I'm being so impatient, just ordered my Trek 6.9 Madone, onyx carbon/trek white with Di2 to replace my lemond Tete de course. Ordered 2/15/11, order #20652. Hoping to get it before Tour of Gila in New Mexico. My dealer says 6-8 weeks and current status is On Time but I noticed P1Painter might give me a better idea where my baby's at?

Thanks from Texas, 
John


----------



## P1Painter

Doc.....Were slammed right now with orders due to the new Leopard team paint scheme being released so we just went to working overtime which should help to hit due dates. I will see if I can track it down tonight. What paint scheme did you order and which bike shop you order from? The order number you have dont coincide with the order numbers that we have on our work orders.


----------



## docdude

Thanks for replying. I ordered from Atom Cyclist in El Paso, Texas. It's an onyx carbon/trek white paint scheme. The order number came from my bike rack on the project one configuration web site, #20652. 
Thanks for looking into this.

John


----------



## docdude

Got the correct order number. Hope this helps..#4072590.
Thanks


----------



## tbb001

docdude said:


> Got the correct order number. Hope this helps..#4072590.
> Thanks


The delay with your order is more than likely not the frame since it is a stock color, instead of Signature. The delay would more be due to the Di2 group...that group is always encountering delays of some sort. 

It will be quicker than 6-8 weeks though would be my guess.


----------



## CRW

tbb001 said:


> The delay with your order is more than likely not the frame since it is a stock color, instead of Signature. The delay would more be due to the Di2 group...that group is always encountering delays of some sort.
> 
> It will be quicker than 6-8 weeks though would be my guess.



docdude - if you ordered 7850 wheels there's a delay on those too. Trek is out of the wheels and they are starting to spec 7900's but they are waiting on wheels from Shimano. My date got bumped back a month but there's a glimmer of hope it will ship earlier than that.


----------



## docdude

CRW, 
I ordered the Bontrager RACE wheels as I already have a pair of Race XXX and aeolus 5.0. Needed some trainers. The dealer says it's on time but 8 weeks?? Ordered 2/15/11.


----------



## Para8291

docdude said:


> Thanks for replying. I ordered from Atom Cyclist in El Paso, Texas. It's an onyx carbon/trek white paint scheme. The order number came from my bike rack on the project one configuration web site, #20652.
> Thanks for looking into this.
> 
> John


John,

I'm with you buddy. I ordered mine P1 6.9 SSL from Atom Cyclist (best bike shop in El Paso) as well. Your bike is in front of mine so hopefully your bike gets done soon. This way they can start working on mine. LOL.

P1 Painter, any word on mine? I went with the Radio Shack paint scheme. Thanks.

Rob

Mine is due in on May 5th.

<a href="https://s587.photobucket.com/albums/ss317/rmreferrara/?action=view&current=Trek6_edited-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i587.photobucket.com/albums/ss317/rmreferrara/Trek6_edited-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Trek Madone 6.9 SSL Project One"></a>


----------



## altx

*Project One 6.5 Madone*

Any information on what the current lead times are on Project one. I order a 6.5 Madone this week solid minimal logos.


----------



## P1Painter

altx said:


> Any information on what the current lead times are on Project one. I order a 6.5 Madone this week solid minimal logos.


I think its around 15 days


----------



## altx

P1Painter thanks for the information. From all of the different paint jobs that you see what are your thoughts on the solid minimal logos. It is hard to get a good look from the few pictures I have seen.


----------



## kookieCANADA

Deleted...


----------



## P1Painter

altx said:


> P1Painter thanks for the information. From all of the different paint jobs that you see what are your thoughts on the solid minimal logos. It is hard to get a good look from the few pictures I have seen.


The solid minimal logo scheme is nothing flashy but pretty neat. Theres only three colors you can choose from, black, white, or silver. All the logos on this particular paint job are kinda of like a embossed logo. There raised up a little bit. Also it is a Matte clear coat.

Hope this helps...


----------



## altx

P1Painter said:


> The solid minimal logo scheme is nothing flashy but pretty neat. Theres only three colors you can choose from, black, white, or silver. All the logos on this particular paint job are kinda of like a embossed logo. There raised up a little bit. Also it is a Matte clear coat.
> 
> Hope this helps...


Thanks for your comments. I ordered the black and I can't wait until it arrives. I was given a 60-75 day build time.


----------



## P1Painter

Where abouts did you order it from? I glanced around the shop today and seen three of them....one was going to Virgina, one to Colorado and I forget the last state. Any of those states by chance you?


----------



## altx

P1Painter said:


> Where abouts did you order it from? I glanced around the shop today and seen three of them....one was going to Virgina, one to Colorado and I forget the last state. Any of those states by chance you?


Houston Texas.


----------



## altx

P1Painter said:


> Where abouts did you order it from? I glanced around the shop today and seen three of them....one was going to Virgina, one to Colorado and I forget the last state. Any of those states by chance you?


P1 Painter, if it helps my order number is 4327886. Thanks for your help:thumbsup:


----------



## onthebottom

6 weeks.....

OTB


----------



## AUSSIEBOY

I ordered my 6.9ssl in factory team issue, black and white, was told 95 days but hope that it does not take that long, anyone else from Australia had to wait this long?


----------



## AUSSIEBOY

I ordered my 6.9ssl with di2 in factory team issue, black and white, was told 95 days but hope that it does not take that long, anyone else from Australia had to wait this long?


----------



## Gary7770

Just ordered my 6.5 with the Unity paint scheme. Estimated lead time is 51-60 days ... Ouch! 

Gary


----------



## zakyma

AUSSIEBOY said:


> I ordered my 6.9ssl with di2 in factory team issue, black and white, was told 95 days but hope that it does not take that long, anyone else from Australia had to wait this long?


It is a nice choice especially the DI2, can I ask how much does it cost you?

Thanks.


----------



## P1Painter

Im hearing there is a holdup on the new 2012 forks....Not sure what in particular though. Only real difference I believe is the carbon dropouts.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Your constant help/updates are much appreciated P1Painter!!

Just a note of gratitude...I have the purple metallic/white 6 series that got repainted last spring. While SLIGHTLY darker than my first paint job - the color is deep, rich, and looks even better (if possible) in the sun - showing off the hues of blue/purple and the metal flake.

Rode the Death Ride last weekend and several other century rides so far this summer, and all I ever hear is "Wow - what a beautiful purple bike!!" and "How cool and unique your bike is." I actually get more compliments on my Madone than my Moots RSL.

TREK and it's employee's ROCK!!

I look forward to seeing what 2012 has in the way of paint scheme's...I'm thinking a SSL might me in my future 

Again - thank you P1Painter and the rest of the crew @ TREK!


----------



## altx

I ordered by 6.5 black solid minimal logos on June 21 with an estimated completion date of August 15 so if it comes in on time it will be 55 days.


----------



## AUSSIEBOY

All up with the di2 , paint and settled for the 5.o acc clinchers as i have zipps, $13,000 australian


----------



## wipeout

P1Painter said:


> Im hearing there is a holdup on the new 2012 forks....Not sure what in particular though. Only real difference I believe is the carbon dropouts.


Hi P1, any more details on this holdup? I have a P1 on order...


----------



## MtnBikerChk

WOO HOO - 23 pages and 2 years later my thread is still going strong!

P1painter 

Wow it's great to have an inside source on the boards here 

My husband just ordered a 6.5 pi - they have him a 16 day turnaround estimate which is sounding low based on what other people are saying.

Where in the p1 process do you come in? Are you the last stop before shipping? If so, I may bug you the closer we get to day 16

:thumbsup: in exchange I can offer you a freebie tax question here or there LOL

FYI he ordered from Pedal Power in CT (it's a Rage Red 6.5 - I think or maybe a 6.2).

I got mine 2 years ago and L-O-V-E it.


----------



## P1Painter

The forks are starting to come into the shop......

Mtnbikerchk...what paint scheme did you order? I paint the Project One bikes, however I only paint the custom signature series bikes. If you ordered a rage red I am guessing you ordered the select series which I do not paint, but the select series do have a faster turnaround time.


----------



## AUSSIEBOY

Hi P1Painter, ordered my Madone 6.9ssl H1 project one beast about a month ago, was just curious if you had seen it yet, the paint colour is Factory Team Issue, in white/ black/ black/ white, thanks for looking into it for me


----------



## MtnBikerChk

P1Painter said:


> The forks are starting to come into the shop......
> 
> Mtnbikerchk...what paint scheme did you order? I paint the Project One bikes, however I only paint the custom signature series bikes. If you ordered a rage red I am guessing you ordered the select series which I do not paint, but the select series do have a faster turnaround time.


WOO HOO

Thanks for the response but GUESS WHAT? It's HERE!!! Ordered Monday AM.....picked up Friday at 7pm!! Maiden voyage today!!!

(I don't know who's more excited him or me!)


----------



## Gary7770

P1Painter said:


> The forks are starting to come into the shop......
> 
> Mtnbikerchk...what paint scheme did you order? I paint the Project One bikes, however I only paint the custom signature series bikes. If you ordered a rage red I am guessing you ordered the select series which I do not paint, but the select series do have a faster turnaround time.


Hey P1Painter,

Any chance you have a 60cm White Livestrong Unity in the works? 

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## [email protected]

P1Painter said:


> The forks are starting to come into the shop......


@P1Painter: I have ordered a Madone 6.9SSL Frame in Solid Black (Size 52 H2) in July (OrderNr.: 4354876) - is it possible to get the frame with new fork already? I don`t want to buy old stuff...

Thanks, 
Rudi


----------



## P1Painter

Gary7770 said:


> Hey P1Painter,
> 
> Any chance you have a 60cm White Livestrong Unity in the works?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gary


I might be actually painting this one for you right now as I just started doing a 60 cm White Unity on Friday. I will check the paperwork with it Monday, what bike shop did you order it from?


----------



## P1Painter

[email protected] said:


> @P1Painter: I have ordered a Madone 6.9SSL Frame in Solid Black (Size 52 H2) in July (OrderNr.: 4354876) - is it possible to get the frame with new fork already? I don`t want to buy old stuff...
> 
> Thanks,
> Rudi


I am not sure how they are doing that with the forks. Some are coming into the paint shop with the aluminum dropouts and some have the carbon dropouts. Not sure how they are choosing.


----------



## P1Painter

AUSSIEBOY said:


> Hi P1Painter, ordered my Madone 6.9ssl H1 project one beast about a month ago, was just curious if you had seen it yet, the paint colour is Factory Team Issue, in white/ black/ black/ white, thanks for looking into it for me


I will keep my eyes open and see if I see it in the shop.


----------



## grnmasi

*First Apology - then question on Madone Series*

I apologize profusely to all in this thread, but my question(s) is related to Project 1 although I should have started a new thread. Unfortunately not enough posts to allow a new thread.

6'2" 178-184 lbs body depending on season.

Fall 2009 - I demoed 2010 Madone 5.2 Pro Fit (62 cm) and equivalent 6-series. I found that the Pro Fit allows me to get closer to my current setup plus still allows me to have adjustment to a higher position while the 2010 performance fit never allowed me to get low enough. I also found that the 5.2 series (although I didn't like the components) was a better ride for me for multi-day long distance rides on poorer chip-seal roads. The 6-series was a bit too harsh. Due to money issues and not being able to decide on what to do - I really am a Campy (Chorus) fan, I waited too long and missed my chance to get a 2010 5.2 Pro 62 cm before they ran out and the 5 and 6 series got redesigned for 2011.

1) Anyone have any direct comparisons, NOT marketing hype, on which current model and fit form would be most comparable in terms of ride characteristics and fit with the 'old' 2010 5.2 Pro in 62 cm? Let me stress that the distances and road quality really require that the frame not be ultra harsh but still have the great Madone stability on 45 mph+ downhills that I love. (Also, the geometries listed in the Trek catalogues, website, and fliers don't always seem to agree).

2) The Trek website really needs to be fixed. Can you get framesets only? I can't ask Trek since the contact/feedback form doesn't work right (no headings of any kind on the boxes in the form). I REALLY want to build up a Madone with a Campy Chorus group. I am just too used to the way it works and feels on my old steel bike.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## [email protected]

P1Painter said:


> I am not sure how they are doing that with the forks. Some are coming into the paint shop with the aluminum dropouts and some have the carbon dropouts. Not sure how they are choosing.


Thank you for this information - so I can only hope that I will get the new fork ...


----------



## Gary7770

P1Painter said:


> I might be actually painting this one for you right now as I just started doing a 60 cm White Unity on Friday. I will check the paperwork with it Monday, what bike shop did you order it from?


Wow, how cool would that be!! I ordered it from cycle fit in swarth more PA. 

Thanks!
Gary


----------



## P1Painter

Gary7770 said:


> Wow, how cool would that be!! I ordered it from cycle fit in swarth more PA.
> 
> Thanks!
> Gary


Well by golly I think I am in the process of painting your frame! Did you get a name text that says "I Ride For W Stewart"?

If so give me your email and I will send you something I think you will enjoy seeing!!


----------



## Gary7770

P1Painter said:


> Well by golly I think I am in the process of painting your frame! Did you get a name text that says "I Ride For W Stewart"?
> 
> If so give me your email and I will send you something I think you will enjoy seeing!!


YEP!!!! Thats my Pop!!! 

Thats awesome!

My email addy is Gary7770 at hotmail.com

Thank you so much! 

Gary


----------



## altx

altx said:


> I ordered by 6.5 black solid minimal logos on June 21 with an estimated completion date of August 15 so if it comes in on time it will be 55 days.


I got a call yesterday from my lbs and my bike came in . Will be assembled this week and I will post pictures later. 33 days from time of order.


----------



## P1Painter

altx said:


> I got a call yesterday from my lbs and my bike came in . Will be assembled this week and I will post pictures later. 33 days from time of order.


Well no wonder I wasnt able to locate it!! Awesome!!


----------



## altx

Thanks for looking for it and glad that it came in so early. Can't wait to see it put together and take her for a ride.


----------



## wipeout

P1 Madone 6 ordered 8 July, at shop 19 July. Cheers!


----------



## AUSSIEBOY

Cheers P1 PAINTER, thank you for keeping a look out for me, it is a 56cm frame too and i bought it from Bellys Bikes in Bathurst Australia, cheers mate


----------



## Gary7770

wipeout said:


> P1 Madone 6 ordered 8 July, at shop 19 July. Cheers!


Thats an awesome turn around time. What paint scheme? Any pics yet? 

Gary


----------



## bbuhrm877

Can I find out about my 6.5 P1. I ordered it on June 16 from Bob's in FL. My daughter designed it as a birthday present, blue with silver flames. She is excited about it too. The paperwork does say the lead time was 60-74 days. I am just curious, thanks for any help.


----------



## wipeout

Gary7770 said:


> Thats an awesome turn around time. What paint scheme? Any pics yet?
> 
> Gary


Had to wait until they cut the steering tube...


----------



## sji

*Hey P1Painter*

Did you happen to paint my bike??? I got it 1 week ago...it was the 6.5 signature flames...black with pink flames. IF so, awesome job!:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

*My Project One*

My 6.9 SSL Solid Black (Size 52 H2) - 6,00 kg:


----------



## AUSSIEBOY

Hey guys, had a call from my lbs on friday and said that my bike is in Australia, should be here tomorrow, my 95 days ended up about 55 days, hope that this helps any other anxious P1 soon to be owners


----------



## MarvinK

[email protected] said:


> My 6.9 SSL Solid Black (Size 52 H2) - 6,00 kg:


Nice looking bike--I'm guessing they weren't doing SRAM Black when you ordered it? :/


----------



## [email protected]

MarvinK said:


> Nice looking bike--I'm guessing they weren't doing SRAM Black when you ordered it? :/


I have ordered only the frameset...so I don't know!


----------



## early one

It looks bada**


----------



## Olofsson917

P1Painter,

I just picked up my Carerra Blue/Pearl White flamed Project 1 on Sunday. To say the finish exceeded all expectations would be an understatement, absolutely phenominal looking bike. Thanks to you or whomever else did the work!:thumbsup:


----------



## campyc40

Playing with the Project One website, I built up (downgraded) a 6.9 SSL to Force with DA wheels. I then built up the same bike (upgraded) with a 6.5 frame. Same tires, stem, saddle, etc. Surprise: the SSL is slightly cheaper??


----------



## brmike22

I noticed the same thing when i was working with the configurator. the SSL is an amazing from for sure!


----------



## rrrango

Hello there. 

I ordered a 54 cm 6.9 SSL H2 last Saturday(9/10) with the Leopard-Trek/Schleck edition paint job from Bicycle Habitat in New York City. It says, "Pru Knows" on it. Let me know if it passes through your shop.

Thanks,

-Randy


----------



## will2007

Ordered 6.9 ssl 58 H1 9/6/11. This is one of the stock colors. I was told 19 days for delivery. It arrived 9/14/11 in the shop!!! Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## brmike22

ordered a 6.5wsd in late august with an estimated 55 day build time, bike arrived on day 28! amazing job by the trek P1 team!


----------



## rrrango

Ordered on Sept. 10th, arrived in shop on Oct. 17th. Leopard/Schleck colors, with Ultegra Di2. Evidently drivetrain accounted for much of the delay.


----------



## zakyma

*project 1 frameset*

Hello

I could not see the option of the frame set on the project one site. Are they still offering this option?

Thanks


----------



## tbb001

zakyma said:


> Hello
> 
> I could not see the option of the frame set on the project one site. Are they still offering this option?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, they are still offering f/s for P1.
I haven't checked the consumer site recently, but it is still an option on the dealer website to order f/s for P1.


----------



## Para8291

Go to this link:

Madone 6 Series - Overview - Trek Bicycle

At the bottom clink on Custom Madone 6 Series SSL. That will take you to the Project 1 site. Good luck.

Rob


----------



## matt0577

hi can you tell we witch option this paint job is on the project one site its what im looking for but can't seem to find it


----------



## matt0577

hi can anyone tell me if the solid minimal logo option is matt black and is the ssl logo still on the top tube ?


----------



## MarvinK

tbb001/p1painter: Any chance they'd do a Trek Nissan paint job but without the Nissan/Shimano/RadioShack logos? That minimalist paint job is way cooler than most of the others... but the logos offset the coolness.


----------



## cxwrench

funny, we were playing on the P1 site the other day at the shop and i commented on how cool that paint job would be w/o logos...
i like mine for now, though! it's got red hoods as of monday. this bike was supposed to take 28 days, it took 10. amazing how quickly they get them out and how good they look.


----------



## texaspancake

Thinking about picking up a P1 Black Matte/Seaform Green. What do you guys think about that color scheme?


----------



## shokhead

Since Project one won't load on my computer let me ask, if I go to a Trek dealer, they have a Madone on sale will I get that sale price even if I do a project one without doing anything that costs extra? BTW, is there a good size dealer around Long Beach other then Jaxs?


----------



## MarvinK

cxwrench said:


> funny, we were playing on the P1 site the other day at the shop and i commented on how cool that paint job would be w/o logos...



Yours does look nice. I'd prefer a little color and would like to think they would offer that paint job without logos... it still looks like it would be easier than the other paint jobs they offer.


----------



## cxwrench

shokhead said:


> Since Project one won't load on my computer let me ask, if I go to a Trek dealer, they have a Madone on sale will I get that sale price even if I do a project one without doing anything that costs extra? BTW, is there a good size dealer around Long Beach other then Jaxs?


depends...is the madone they have on sale a 2012? doubtful...if they have 2011 bikes on sale, then no. you'll get the same P1 price you see (or should be seeing, when you can look at the site) online.


----------



## shokhead

2012 6.2 madone DI2 ultegra$4877 Don't know if that is the sale price, I was just wondering about that .
So I can change the color, cassette, width of bars and it stays that price?


----------



## MarvinK

Why not just go in and say you're looking for a Project One w/di2 for $4877... and ask if that's possible, since that's the sale price you've seen from them? Or even just call? Most likely they can tell you over the phone if they can accommodate. Probably more efficient than having the rest of us guess for you...


----------



## shokhead

MarvinK said:


> Why not just go in and say you're looking for a Project One w/di2 for $4877... and ask if that's possible, since that's the sale price you've seen from them? Or even just call? Most likely they can tell you over the phone if they can accommodate. Probably more efficient than having the rest of us guess for you...


I was guessing that if someone didn't know the answer they wouldn't reply. My bad! BTW, I was in a thread about calling or e-mailing lbs asking stuff like that and was BLASTED for screwing with their time instead of driving no matter how far to the bike shop.


----------



## cxwrench

$4877.00 for a 6 series P1 bike w/ Ultegra Di2? i'm looking at P1 right now and with Race X Lite clinchers it's coming to $6236.98. if you drop down to entry level race clinchers you only go down $525.00. i doubt there is a dealer anywhere that will sell you that bike for $4877.00.


----------



## shokhead

I just went to another dealer and they told me and gave me their card with the OTD price of $4978 for a 2012 Trek 6.2 DI2 Ultegra.


----------



## cxwrench

shokhead said:


> I just went to another dealer and they told me and gave me their card with the OTD price of $4978 for a 2012 Trek 6.2 DI2 Ultegra.


jump on that one...aweseome bike and the Di2 stuff is just amazing (and that's coming from a works-for-a-sram-sponsored-team-mechanic)...it's just that good. i really like my 6.9 frame, i'm sure you'll like that bike.


----------



## shokhead

Man I wish the project one would come up on my computer but it won't so I have to use my daughters laptop and hate it. The blue inl/white/silver is growing on me.


----------



## matt0577

P1 painter

I have ordered a Madone 6.9ssl minimal logo in black canyou let me know when its going through its ordered from hull England


----------



## ozmadone

Awesome thread.

Ordered on the 25th March 2012 from The Freedom Machine, Brighton, Victoria, Australia a Madone 6.9 SSL H1 56cm Chi Red (with white seat mast, stem and headset) to replace an awesome 5.5 from 2006 that has served me well.

Quote 28 to 40 days, but who knows how long to Australia.


----------



## shokhead

Very cool!


----------



## ozmadone

If the P1 painter reads this it'd be great to see the frame in progress


----------



## UltralightHiker

Can you do a 5 series project one? Seems earlier in this thread people were doing 5.5s but I do not see that option on the Project ONE site.


----------



## Trbogolf

UltralightHiker said:


> Can you do a 5 series project one? Seems earlier in this thread people were doing 5.5s but I do not see that option on the Project ONE site.


Not any more. I think the last year for the Project One 5 series was 2010. 2011 was the first year for overseas production. Now only the 6 series is available.


----------



## inthesticks

ozmadone said:


> If the P1 painter reads this it'd be great to see the frame in progress


That would be really nice if they would have some sort of updates as it moves along.

I ordered about a week before yours and (a little mouse told me) that Trek is out of 6 series Frames...I was told 30-45 days, and even received an update saying its on schedule (wishful thinking). With the launch of the Domane I bet the Madone is on the back burner for a bit.

On a side note, it would be nice to have better idea what the colors are as it is hard to tell on the screen or in the book what it actually looks like, and for the $900 more it cost we should get a "real" paint chip!


----------



## BlakeG

> Originally Posted by UltralightHiker
> Can you do a 5 series project one? Seems earlier in this thread people were doing 5.5s but I do not see that option on the Project ONE site.
> Not any more. I think the last year for the Project One 5 series was 2010. 2011 was the first year for overseas production. Now only the 6 series is available.


How are they doing the P1 on the Domane then? Getting raw CF frames from overseas and painting them here? I am really disappointed that the Domane isn't made here in WI.


----------



## ozmadone

inthesticks said:


> I ordered about a week before yours and (a little mouse told me) that Trek is out of 6 series Frames...


Can anyone confirm this? I am without a bike until this frame comes in... Might have to cancel and go elsewhere.


----------



## Trbogolf

BlakeG said:


> How are they doing the P1 on the Domane then? *Getting raw CF frames from overseas and painting them here*? I am really disappointed that the Domane isn't made here in WI.


That would be my guess.


----------



## Trbogolf

ozmadone said:


> Can anyone confirm this? I am without a bike until this frame comes in... Might have to cancel and go elsewhere.


I ordered mine 3/25 and picked it up Friday. I didn't get a custom paint though. So I can't see them as being out of frames.


----------



## tbb001

inthesticks said:


> I ordered about a week before yours and (a little mouse told me) that Trek is out of 6 series Frames...I was told 30-45 days, and even received an update saying its on schedule (wishful thinking). With the launch of the Domane I bet the Madone is on the back burner for a bit.
> 
> On a side note, it would be nice to have better idea what the colors are as it is hard to tell on the screen or in the book what it actually looks like, and for the $900 more it cost we should get a "real" paint chip!


They are not out of 6-series frames, so no worries. 
We just received an SSL P1 6-series today at my shop, and will be receiving a 6.5 f/s next week. It more than likely said 30-45 days on your bike because you either ordered a custom-paint color (not a stock one) or you picked a component with a longer lead time.

Regarding the paint chips for P1 colors...those are available from Trek through your dealer. Many shops now have special "P1 areas" in their stores that showcase all 50 P1 colors with paint chips. If your shop doesn't have that, they could still order the individual paint chips though.


----------



## MarvinK

Domane really shouldn't affect Madone 6 availability all that much. I guess they're probably painting it in the same place, but the Domane is made overseas like lower-end Madones.


----------



## inthesticks

Just when you get worried...a large box shows up. So it only took about 4 weeks and yes it was a custom paint and the new Aeolus 5 D3's.


----------



## tbb001

inthesticks said:


> Just when you get worried...a large box shows up. So it only took about 4 weeks and yes it was a custom paint and the new Aeolus 5 D3's.



Good timing.


----------



## UltralightHiker

I ordered a P1 6.5 with Force with standard paint I was quoted 18 days. If I chose Ultegra (my preferred groupset) it was a 45 day lead time. My shop is just going to swap it out when it gets in so I have it in time for my first race of the season.


----------



## MarvinK

Bleh... Force will save you almost half a pound over Ultegra anyways.


----------



## UltralightHiker

Yup, I have only ridden Force once, liked the shifting better on Ultegra, but I think I am going to give Force a chance when it comes in. Shop is going to give me a few days anyway before I have to swap it out.


----------



## shokhead

When do you pay when you do a project one, after you order or when you pick it up?


----------



## UltralightHiker

Depends on the LBS. My LBS requires a 500 deposit. I have heard of half too. I have not heard of an LBS requiring full payment when ordering, but would not doubt it has happened if they have been burned.


----------



## inthesticks

I paid cash in full when I ordered my P1's. I figured that it would just relieve any undo stress to the shop, however they did say if I just wanted to pay 1/2 down since I do purchase a fair amount of goods. If you dont have a good relationship with them they may want you to pay in full depending if it is a custom P1 (full on color/mod) because if something went wrong and you didnt pay they would be stuck with it.


----------



## OutAndBack

I was quoted 18 days, came in 14.


----------



## shokhead

They told me half but I paid in full. Told me 40 days because Trek was out of front brakes. He said he would tell them to froget about the brake and he would add it when it comes in so he thought 3 weeks.


----------



## shokhead

shokhead said:


> They told me half but I paid in full. Told me 40 days because Trek was out of front brakes. He said he would tell them to froget about the brake and he would add it when it comes in so he thought 3 weeks.


Got it yesterday but it was in on Sat.


----------



## hatone

Ordered a P1 Madone - have one of these babies on order with Di2. Being quoted 40 - 55 days to the UK.










Wanted a bit of colour and I thought the green/black/white paint scheme looks unusual/subtle and rather cool.


----------



## milnergroup

Ordered my Madone 6.2, Ultegra Di2 and cheapest wheelset, no signature series to New Jersey on May 15, 2012. - Trek says 30 - 45 days


----------



## shokhead

hatone said:


> Ordered a P1 Madone - have one of these babies on order with Di2. Being quoted 40 - 55 days to the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted a bit of colour and I thought the green/black/white paint scheme looks unusual/subtle and rather cool.


I liked that green more then I thought I would, pretty sharp!


----------



## inthesticks

The green is nice. That is the Rouleur paint scheme, they spend some extra time on the special paint jobs, a few extra dollars and a few extra days but you will like it. They seem to be delivering on time or ahead of schedule lately. Trek has been working the employees OT to keep up.


----------



## shokhead

16.38 pounds as seen here


----------



## Trbogolf

hatone said:


> Ordered a P1 Madone - have one of these babies on order with Di2. Being quoted 40 - 55 days to the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted a bit of colour and I thought the green/black/white paint scheme looks unusual/subtle and rather cool.


the color looks great in person. I got mine about a month ago


----------



## hatone

Trbogolf said:


> the color looks great in person. I got mine about a month ago


Looks very neat thanks for sharing. I'm pretty sure it'll look better in the flesh. Do you have any more to share, please? Will post mine up here in the near future.

I must say it is the most subtle of green paint jobs I've seen on road bikes, without it being ''HEY LOOK AT ME.."


----------



## Trbogolf

hatone said:


> Looks very neat thanks for sharing. I'm pretty sure it'll look better in the flesh. Do you have any more to share, please? Will post mine up here in the near future.
> 
> I must say it is the most subtle of green paint jobs I've seen on road bikes, without it being ''HEY LOOK AT ME.."


Unfortunately that's all I have. My camera has been packed in a box somewhere while we move.


----------



## nelson4568

I work at a local bike store we sell Treks but don't do project one...the owner says he can get one for me under his name since I've known hime for a long time, just a question on the pricing though...I mocked up a 6.9 with sram rival, the cheapest wheel set, handlebars you can get exct.. and the grand total came to $3995. Is that for just the components or does that include the frame? 
thanks a lot 
btw nice rides I'm not too sure if i can afford one over that price if not ill be going with the 5.2


----------



## Trbogolf

complete bike


----------



## Roadrider22

Domane Project One with Di2. Order placed 4/26 and bike shipped from Trek to dealer on 5/25. Pretty quick turn around.


----------



## milnergroup

Ordered May 15th. Came into shop May 27. Much faster than estimated


----------



## milnergroup

Say hello to my little friend 
View attachment 258190


View attachment 258191


----------



## nelson4568

i want one so bad


----------



## MarvinK

Anyone know the best way to find out what exactly is different between the Lead Out paint job (other than the option to pick different color combinations) and the default ones? I want a 6-series with LeadOut, but like the logo underneath and the LeadOut appears to have an oversized logo on the top tube--that the 7-series default does not. I'm particularly sensitive about this because I have a Team Issue paint job from a couple years ago and it seems some of those custom jobs aren't done consistently--like the decals on my head tube look way too small compared to every other Madone I see from that series. They actually look bad because they are too small.

In any case, here's a visual of what I'm asking... maybe P1 Painter could weigh in?


----------



## P1Painter

I am a little confused at what your asking. Ill try to explain some of what I think you would like to know.  All select and signature seven series frames should have a 7S on the top tube if its a seven. The Trek on the bottom of the downtube is pretty much the same on the Signature Leadouts and the select series stock colors. The area behind the crank is the carbon armor which I am assuming they all will have. I just did a 2013 Seven series Leadout today...I snapped a couple pics if you want a close up.


----------



## MarvinK

Yea, definitely! Thanks!


----------



## bootsie_cat

I just ordered a P1 Domane Frame- let's see how long it takes.


----------



## pinkertonpunk

Wife and I ordered some Project One 7 series for ourselves! Was told 45 days on mine and unsure on hers yet? Ordered on Tuesday. Hoping they will come sooner!


----------



## bootsie_cat

*Off the menu?*

Will Trek evr do "off the menu" paint jobs?
I would like to get BMW "test mule".



P1Painter said:


> I am not sure how they are doing that with the forks. Some are coming into the paint shop with the aluminum dropouts and some have the carbon dropouts. Not sure how they are choosing.


----------



## bootsie_cat

Looks like mine moved up a month- shipping early August- original estimate was 2nd week of September.
P1- have you seen a nude carbon 56cm Domane with black solid team logos go through there?


----------



## P1Painter

We do off the off the menu paint jobs quite often. In fact I finished one today that was custom. Was a solid team Madone 7 series that was solid pearl carbon. All the logos were gloss pearl carbon and the base color was matte pearl carbon. Was actually pretty cool looking and at first I was uncertain if it would look good when completed.

I havent seen it an I know its not on my rack to paint but I will keep an eye out for it on Monday for you. We have ALOT of frames in the paint shop at the current time!!!!


----------



## bootsie_cat

*Domane*

Got it today. I did not know you could do matte? I would have wanted that.
Mine looks great - gloss pearl carbon with black logos.
Only problem is that they put a silver Trek logo on head tube.
I wanted it fully subdued.
Anything I can do?
Do you guys have a black a trek logo decal in same size that I could use to cover it up?
Next bike I want to get BMW "test mule" camo. Can that be done?




P1Painter said:


> We do off the off the menu paint jobs quite often. In fact I finished one today that was custom. Was a solid team Madone 7 series that was solid pearl carbon. All the logos were gloss pearl carbon and the base color was matte pearl carbon. Was actually pretty cool looking and at first I was uncertain if it would look good when completed.
> 
> I havent seen it an I know its not on my rack to paint but I will keep an eye out for it on Monday for you. We have ALOT of frames in the paint shop at the current time!!!!


----------



## Golfster

Do they provide touch up paint if you opt for one of the signature paint schemes?


----------



## P1Painter

Golfster said:


> Do they provide touch up paint if you opt for one of the signature paint schemes?


Yes I believe you can buy small bottles of touchup paint from your local Trek store.


----------



## Golfster

P1,
My LBS showed me a Project One in Rage Red, with simple silver(ish) logo in the outline, if I recall correctly. It was being prepped for the owner who's name was on the side of the top bar...(initials SA). Beautiful paint job!


----------



## Golfster

P1,
My LBS showed me a Project One in Rage Red, with simple silver(ish) logo in the outline, if I recall correctly. It was being prepped for the owner who's name was on the side of the top bar...(initials SA). Beautiful paint job!


----------



## argibson

Ordered my 6.5 project one with standard black/silver paint job 12 days ago. My LBS advised yesterday that it arrives today! I went with SRAM red, RXL wheels, xxx stem and handlebar, rxl saddle. Very excited to see how it rides compared to my <14lb 2010 Specialized Roubaix SRAM Red weight weenied current bike.


----------



## brianb21

I just ordered a P1 domane friday. It is saying oct 5 th for delivery but I think it will be quicker. I am looking forward to my new bike!


----------



## bootsie_cat

should quicker- what paint job did you get? The more simple a paint scheme is the quicker it will be.


----------



## brianb21

bootsie_cat said:


> should quicker- what paint job did you get? The more simple a paint scheme is the quicker it will be.


It will be solid chi red with crystal white solid logos. I did ultegra di2 with the d5 wheels.


----------



## bootsie_cat

Should be quick for that paint and kit- are those wheels already available? If so- whole bike will only be a couple weeks.


----------



## brianb21

bootsie_cat said:


> Should be quick for that paint and kit- are those wheels already available? If so- whole bike will only be a couple weeks.


It said they have 50 pairs in so we shall see. I am figuring mid sept but sooner will be good also. Sold my madone so I am riding a rental from my lbs lol. Looking forward to the new ride.


----------



## bootsie_cat

I say September 1


----------



## brianb21

That would be nice! I guess it just depends on how many orders are in there. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackKnight

*P1 2013 6 series Madone DA 9070 Group*

I ordered my P1 2013 6 Series Madone on June 26, 2012 which was the date the P1 went live with the 2013 bikes (happened coincidentally). I ordered it with the DA 9070 group. The LBS was told by the Trek rep just 2 weeks ago that it was still on schedule for completion in 63 days which will be August 28th and DA components are still scheduled to be available to Trek on for this bike by the time the painting has been completed. I will believe it when it ships timely. Trek can't control Shimano other than the fact they are probably their biggest customer. It is not clear whether the Oct/Nov availability for the 2013 9070 group is the date applicable for the the OEM production as well as the separate retail or not. When asked about this there is no answer other than it is still on schedule.


----------



## P1Painter

brianb21 said:


> It will be solid chi red with crystal white solid logos. I did ultegra di2 with the d5 wheels.


Was this ordered from Broadway Bicycles in AZ?


----------



## BlackKnight

Mine was purchased from Bike Barn in Spring, Texas (just north of Houston). Bike Barn is a larger bike shop in the area with many stores. This was is just the one I deal with.


----------



## brianb21

P1Painter said:


> Was this ordered from Broadway Bicycles in AZ?


Yes sir that is mine! Solid chi red with crystal white logos! I love that color looks awesome here in the as sun!


----------



## P1Painter

brianb21 said:


> Yes sir that is mine! Solid chi red with crystal white logos! I love that color looks awesome here in the as sun!


I see it!!


----------



## brianb21

P1Painter said:


> I see it!!


Lol as in I see it painted or see the order. You can't tease a guy like that lol. Either way I can't wait should be a sweet ride! I have been lucky enough to go to your factory twice. You work at a fantastic place. It really is amazing seeing the process of getting a bike done.


----------



## P1Painter

brianb21 said:


> Lol as in I see it painted or see the order. You can't tease a guy like that lol. Either way I can't wait should be a sweet ride! I have been lucky enough to go to your factory twice. You work at a fantastic place. It really is amazing seeing the process of getting a bike done.


I see it as in it just entered the paint shop today!! Unfortunately I wasn't assigned your work order so I wont be the one painting it! You will want to go threw the plant again about this time next year....some BIG changes coming over here in Waterloo facility!


----------



## brianb21

P1Painter said:


> I see it as in it just entered the paint shop today!! Unfortunately I wasn't assigned your work order so I wont be the one painting it! You will want to go threw the plant again about this time next year....some BIG changes coming over here in Waterloo facility!


I am in Madison every June so I will do it. Thanks for the update on the progress it is appreciated.


----------



## pinkertonpunk

P1Painter, my wife I I ordered some P1s a few weeks ago. Mine showed shipdate of 8/17 and showed up the 14th. Hers shows ship date on the 23rd so we were wondering if it was close. See any 7.9 WSD colored frames around? It was ordered from Wheel and Sprocket in Fox Point, WI. 52cm in the standard colors. Thanks man! Didn't get to see mine yet. Want to wait to pick them both up at the same time!


----------



## BlackKnight

*P1 2013 Madone with DA 9070*

As feared and should have known TREK could not deliver timely. First told 35-42 days which was 4 weeks ago and then told it would be 63 days which is next Tuesday, August 28th. Four weeks ago the issue of the new DA 9070 delivery being a concern due to the public statements as to availability later in the Fall and was told the 63 days was a good date.

Now? Mid-October. :mad2: LBS has my $4K deposit for four months with a 3rd different commitment as to delivery. This time, TREK made this commitment.

Believe it when I see it. TREK knows when they will be getting the group so why lie about it? It just creates more issues. 

If you ordered the new DA 9070, be prepared to wait awhile. I understand there are 7 others with it on order just from this dealer in this area.

Maybe should have gone with something different?


----------



## Golfster

BlackKnight said:


> As feared and should have known TREK could not deliver timely. First told 35-42 days which was 4 weeks ago and then told it would be 63 days which is next Tuesday, August 28th. Four weeks ago the issue of the new DA 9070 delivery being a concern due to the public statements as to availability later in the Fall and was told the 63 days was a good date.
> 
> Now? Mid-October. :mad2: LBS has my $4K deposit for four months with a 3rd different commitment as to delivery. This time, TREK made this commitment.
> 
> Believe it when I see it. TREK knows when they will be getting the group so why lie about it? It just creates more issues.
> 
> If you ordered the new DA 9070, be prepared to wait awhile. I understand there are 7 others with it on order just from this dealer in this area.
> 
> Maybe should have gone with something different?


I understand the communication may be of concern, but If the issue is with the availability of the 9000 series Dura Ace availability, it is hard to blame Trek. Are you willing to go with Dura Ace 7900, Sram Red or Campy to speed up delivery? 

BTW, my LBS does not require such a large deposit on P1. Do you have an unusal paint scheme picked out?


----------



## BlackKnight

Golfster said:


> I understand the communication may be of concern, but If the issue is with the availability of the 9000 series Dura Ace availability, it is hard to blame Trek. Are you willing to go with Dura Ace 7900, Sram Red or Campy to speed up delivery?
> 
> BTW, my LBS does not require such a large deposit on P1. Do you have an unusal paint scheme picked out?



I was advised the bike was done with the exception of the fact they can't provide the DA 9070 group. The bike paint was black on black with a solid logo so it was pretty simple. 

While Trek is not at fault for when Shimano delivers a produce, they are responsible for being dishonest in the scheduled date provided to me twice. Each time, the completion date was provided by the Trek rep to the LBS and the second time, the issue re: the DA9070 was a voiced concern. Even with that said, the Trek rep said 63 days or 4 additional weeks. Now it is 8 additional weeks or three times longer in addition to what they said previously.

Trek knows its delivery schedule from its vendors such as Shimano yet they lie to their customers to keep from losing orders. Its a short sighted philosophy as they lose more in the long run and lose credibility for exisiting customers and hurt the LBS in the process.

I could try to flip it to a Campy for a premium I am sure, although I have not asked. 

The Trek rep is to call me tomorrow. I can raise the question.

Thanks for the thought.


----------



## brianb21

What if shimano promised a delivery date then didn't ship it and bumped it back. Happens all the time I bet. If they don't have it they can't put it on the bike. I can't really see a reason why trek would lie about that. I am sure they want you to have your bike just as bad as you want it.


----------



## BlackKnight

brianb21 said:


> What if shimano promised a delivery date then didn't ship it and bumped it back. Happens all the time I bet. If they don't have it they can't put it on the bike. I can't really see a reason why trek would lie about that. I am sure they want you to have your bike just as bad as you want it.


If that were true, that is not an issue, but to think that Trek doesn't know on a weekly basis the status of shipping of product of vendors (particularly this one) is not credible and certainly not missing the shipping date not by 4 weeks as originally advised, not by 8 weeks from the original ship date, but 12 weeks. That stretches the bounds of credibility way past a breaking point.

While they want me to have the product as well, they also want the orders made. If they told everyone it would be 3-4 months for delivery, some would not do it and get a different bike or configuration with less profit. 

Also, once they know it, they owe to the LBS and their customers to let them know the time has been extended by months, not days or weeks instead of making customers pry it from them.

It is all about the $$$$.


----------



## brianb21

Just got notified that my bike is shipping out on the 4th of Sept and will be here on Sept 11th!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackKnight

brianb21 said:


> Just got notified that my bike is shipping out on the 4th of Sept and will be here on Sept 11th!!!!!!!


Post pictures when you get it. Maybe mine will make it by Thanksgiving. Clearly, mine is held up by delivery from Shimano.


----------



## brianb21

BlackKnight said:


> Post pictures when you get it. Maybe mine will make it by Thanksgiving. Clearly, mine is held up by delivery from Shimano.


Will do! I understand your frustration as i wanted mine ASAP. It will be worth the waith though!


----------



## BlackKnight

I was not far off when I said it would be Thanksgiving if I waited on the new Dura Ace 9070 for my new 6 series Madone. The delivery date now has slid to mid-November from Shimano. Going to go with the Super Record EPS now as I can't wait until Winter for my new bike (ordered in June).


----------



## brianb21

That will be nice. So what isthenew delivery date? Mine actually shipped yesterday willbe here wed!


----------



## BlackKnight

brianb21 said:


> That will be nice. So what isthenew delivery date? Mine actually shipped yesterday willbe here wed!


It will be Tuesday before I know as the in-house Trek rep in Wisconsin is gone for the weekend now. It depends on whether they have it in stock or not.

I should know on Tuesday. I figure they should try to give me some discount. The Super Record EPS, the only version available with 11 speed other than the very delayed DA 9070 is $1200 more. Not worth it, but I want my bike.

Will update next week.


----------



## tbb001

BlackKnight said:


> If that were true, that is not an issue, but to think that Trek doesn't know on a weekly basis the status of shipping of product of vendors (particularly this one) is not credible.


You'd be surprised.

It's in Trek's best interest to get you an accurate ETA to the best of their ability. Believe me, every measure is taken to make sure that the bikes are shown an accurate leadtime when ordered. That said, there isn't much that Trek can do when a supplier is so far off on their own time estimates that it throws off their delivery schedule by days...weeks...or even months. That is made even worse on brand new products...like Dura-Ace 9000.

I hope you enjoy your new bike when it arrives.


----------



## BlackKnight

BlackKnight said:


> As feared and should have known TREK could not deliver timely. First told 35-42 days which was 4 weeks ago and then told it would be 63 days which is next Tuesday, August 28th. Four weeks ago the issue of the new DA 9070 delivery being a concern due to the public statements as to availability later in the Fall and was told the 63 days was a good date.
> 
> Now? Mid-October. :mad2: LBS has my $4K deposit for four months with a 3rd different commitment as to delivery. This time, TREK made this commitment.
> 
> Believe it when I see it. TREK knows when they will be getting the group so why lie about it? It just creates more issues.
> 
> If you ordered the new DA 9070, be prepared to wait awhile. I understand there are 7 others with it on order just from this dealer in this area.
> 
> Maybe should have gone with something different?


TREK is a winner.:rolleyes5:

It seems that even now that since it will be almost Thanksgiving for the DA 9070 to come in when I inquired about the Campy SR EPS as a substitute, it now has taken them 2 full days to try to price it for me. It seems the person with the combination to the safe where they keep that information can't open the safe. 

While the product may be fine, the management and how they handle their business sucks. Maybe one day they can be anything close to responsive.


----------



## brianb21

BlackKnight said:


> TREK is a winner.:rolleyes5:
> 
> It seems that even now that since it will be almost Thanksgiving for the DA 9070 to come in when I inquired about the Campy SR EPS as a substitute, it now has taken them 2 full days to try to price it for me. It seems the person with the combination to the safe where they keep that information can't open the safe.
> 
> While the product may be fine, the management and how they handle their business sucks. Maybe one day they can be anything close to responsive.


Yup I'm sure your the only person that they have to deal with. Saying they suck because your pissed about shimano not delivering when they said is sad. did you ever think maybe they are trying to get you a sweet deal on the upgrade.


----------



## BlackKnight

brianb21 said:


> Yup I'm sure your the only person that they have to deal with. Saying they suck because your pissed about shimano not delivering when they said is sad. did you ever think maybe they are trying to get you a sweet deal on the upgrade.


Clearly you work for trek. Clearly you did not pay attention. The issue is not the delay of Shimano. That trek cannot help. Trek's issue is lying about delivery dates when then know the issue and even when an alternative is pursued, they can't even deliver a price quote. I suggest you learn how to read before you comment. Nothing like someone like you to comment when you have zero idea of what you are talking about. Stop being a jerk.


----------



## brianb21

Nice try I don't work for trek. Good luck in getting your bike i really do hope it comes soon.


----------



## BlackKnight

BlackKnight said:


> I was not far off when I said it would be Thanksgiving if I waited on the new Dura Ace 9070 for my new 6 series Madone. The delivery date now has slid to mid-November from Shimano. Going to go with the Super Record EPS now as I can't wait until Winter for my new bike (ordered in June).


Touchdown! The switch was made to go with the Campy SR EPS after the delivery date slid for the DA9070 to mid November. It took a full week and until today to get a price, a commitment that Trek could switch it and also how long it would take to get it completed and delivered. 10 days or so I am told.:thumbsup:


----------



## brianb21

BlackKnight said:


> Touchdown! The switch was made to go with the Campy SR EPS after the delivery date slid for the DA9070 to mid November. It took a full week and until today to get a price, a commitment that Trek could switch it and also how long it would take to get it completed and delivered. 10 days or so I am told.:thumbsup:


Sweet i cant wait to see your bike!


----------



## tbb001

BlackKnight said:


> Trek's issue is lying about delivery dates when then know the issue and even when an alternative is pursued, they can't even deliver a price quote.


They weren't lying about delivery dates...it happens quite often that suppliers can be very far off on their ETA dates for components, especially new ones.

And also, Trek HQ shouldn't be the ones providing a price quote, that should be the job of the dealer that you bought the bike from. They have your saved bike in their B2B site...it would take about a full 5 seconds to change the group from 9070 to SR EPS to see what the price difference would be.

Hope you enjoy your new ride!


----------



## BlackKnight

tbb001 said:


> They weren't lying about delivery dates...it happens quite often that suppliers can be very far off on their ETA dates for components, especially new ones.
> 
> And also, Trek HQ shouldn't be the ones providing a price quote, that should be the job of the dealer that you bought the bike from. They have your saved bike in their B2B site...it would take about a full 5 seconds to change the group from 9070 to SR EPS to see what the price difference would be.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your new ride!


Actually, the issue on the pricing was whether they could deliver with any reduced pricing on it through "Dexter" (the dealer access to the P1's). Dexter was down for 2 full days and I later discovered it was also whether Trek would even switch out the group set. Allegedly, someone had to get the approval for that as well within Trek. They stated they don't like to do that and don't often, but due to the continued repeated delays, they would this time (as well they should). Between Dexter being down and someone getting the okay to switch it out (after getting the okay from me to do so), they took an additional 5 days. I will agree though that 5 days is inconsequential in the big scheme of things. But, you think this is something that would ordinarily take a couple of calls.

Thanks! It won't be long now. Next week sometime.:thumbsup: The LBS has been great during it all and have been trying hard.

I am certain to post pics for sure.


----------



## BlakeG

Quick question -- does Trek offer a fully custom paint job option? I know it would be an upcharge, but I have a design I want to replicate.


----------



## BlackKnight

BlackKnight said:


> Touchdown! The switch was made to go with the Campy SR EPS after the delivery date slid for the DA9070 to mid November. It took a full week and until today to get a price, a commitment that Trek could switch it and also how long it would take to get it completed and delivered. 10 days or so I am told.:thumbsup:


Since I have been critical of Trek so far, I will also be complimentary when they do right. After the switch to the Super Record EPS last Friday, they shipped the bike today to my LBS who should have it next Tuesday and build completed by Wed aft or Thurs morning. Will fit it next Friday morning.

They hopped all over it and got it done even faster than they said they could after the switch so they deserve credit for that.


----------



## BlackKnight

BlackKnight said:


> Since I have been critical of Trek so far, I will also be complimentary when they do right. After the switch to the Super Record EPS last Friday, they shipped the bike today to my LBS who should have it next Tuesday and build completed by Wed aft or Thurs morning. Will fit it next Friday morning.
> 
> They hopped all over it and got it done even faster than they said they could after the switch so they deserve credit for that.


Took delivery today and it looks great. I was only able to spend 30 min on it today, but initial impressions rank a WOW! Very light and very responsive coming from a Trek 2.1 aluminum. The Campy is very responsive. Takes only just a little bit coming from a lower line SRAM to get used to. Also, hearing the gear trim was another sound you don't hear on a mechanical. The front ring change is very nice. It had to wrestle with the old system and this is just a click. The multiple gear change at one time is great as well. I will know more after a 100 mile ride tomorrow.

So, the delivery time was great once the issue of delay from Shimano on the new Dura Ace 9070 was eliminated. Trek put it all together in 7 days once the switch was made as the frame was ready to go.


----------



## Rashadabd

Officially, I don't think so Blake, but if you play around in Project One, I bet you can get pretty close to what you want.


----------



## Rashadabd

It will then all come down, to how much youare willing to pay to have your bike look a particular way....


----------



## brianb21

BlackKnight said:


> Took delivery today and it looks great. I was only able to spend 30 min on it today, but initial impressions rank a WOW! Very light and very responsive coming from a Trek 2.1 aluminum. The Campy is very responsive. Takes only just a little bit coming from a lower line SRAM to get used to. Also, hearing the gear trim was another sound you don't hear on a mechanical. The front ring change is very nice. It had to wrestle with the old system and this is just a click. The multiple gear change at one time is great as well. I will know more after a 100 mile ride tomorrow.
> 
> So, the delivery time was great once the issue of delay from Shimano on the new Dura Ace 9070 was eliminated. Trek put it all together in 7 days once the switch was made as the frame was ready to go.


Sweet cant wait to see some pics. Enjoy your ride tomorrow.


----------



## BlackKnight

brianb21 said:


> Sweet cant wait to see some pics. Enjoy your ride tomorrow.



View attachment 265148


View attachment 265149


View attachment 265150


View attachment 265151


I couldn't download any higher resolution here, but these show the bike, the integrated brakes, Campy shifters and gear set. I put the Arundel carbon water cages on it. They do well. Tight, but not too tight. It has the Dura Ace 7900 pedals which were new for me as well.

I rode a century on it today and until it hit the upper 90's, hit really bad roads and about 20 hills at the 60 mile mark, the speed was way up, at least 1 mph more than on my older bike. This bike is stiff so with bad roads that are like cobblestones, you will feel it. With that said, it handles well downhill. Very steady and sure.

The Campy shifts very smoothly and in rollers, the ability to shift multiple gears at one time was helpful. The Bontrager brakes that came with the bike (only Bontrager and Dura Ace have integrated brakes for the new 2013 series), are okay, but nothing special.

The look of the bike, well, you can see. The compliments on it were many. The paint job is extremely good.


----------



## brianb21

Looks killer congrats!


----------



## Rashadabd

Very nice BlackKnight! Well done man.... Is that a 6 Series?


----------



## BlackKnight

Rashadabd said:


> Very nice BlackKnight! Well done man.... Is that a 6 Series?


It is a 6 series. I didn't see the need to spend more money on the 7 series for more stiffness. I don't make money riding and the 6 is stiff enough. 

The wheels are the Easton EC90 Aero. The rims are 56mm deep. 

The Campy Super Record EPS is great. The tolerance though between the spokes and the rear dérailleur is very close when in the small ring and large gear. 

I had the wheels before. I am sure the Campy wheels would be designed with the 11 speed in mind and the clearance would not be so close. I don't use that combination but rarely so for now it is not worth the cost. 

Go with the 6. You will be glad u did. The paint job and clear coat are very impressive in person especially with the black I got.


----------



## DaveWC

Mine took 2 weeks from the date of order. I received it yesterday.


----------



## drewb

G'day all,

Has anyone from Aus ordered recently?

I put an order in last week and they estimated 58-72 days. Are they pretty accurate with that (assuming no stock issues).

Thanks for your help :thumbsup:


----------



## slowdave

drew i believe your hold up if any will be on the groupet, unless you went for campy. what did you order?


----------



## drewb

Nothing fancy - SRAM Red 2012/13

Other parts were stock standard. 

Paint job...not-so-much-standard.

Thanks


----------



## lego2304

2006 Madone SSL
Unfortunately damaged when it was returned from Trek for a warranty repair. The frame is going to be replaced with a 2013 Project One flame paint scheme with similar color combination. I think the polka dot scheme is still the best offered by Trek, but it is not available, so I defaulted to flames. Wonder if P1Painter had anything to do with this paint or my pending order.


----------



## P1Painter

lego2304 said:


> 2006 Madone SSL
> Unfortunately damaged when it was returned from Trek for a warranty repair. The frame is going to be replaced with a 2013 Project One flame paint scheme with similar color combination. I think the polka dot scheme is still the best offered by Trek, but it is not available, so I defaulted to flames. Wonder if P1Painter had anything to do with this paint or my pending order.


Maybe.... What colors did you choose for your replacement 2013 frame?


----------



## lego2304

P1Painter said:


> Maybe.... What colors did you choose for your replacement 2013 frame?


Custom Flames
Color 1: Flare Yellow
Color 2: Carrera Blue to Dusty Blue
Logo on Color 2: Argent Silver
Color 3: Carrera Blue

Working through Spokes, Etc. Alexandria, Va.

Thanks!


----------



## lego2304

lego2304 said:


> Custom Flames
> Color 1: Flare Yellow
> Color 2: Carrera Blue to Dusty Blue
> Logo on Color 2: Argent Silver
> Color 3: Carrera Blue
> 
> Working through Spokes, Etc. Alexandria, Va.
> 
> Thanks!


The replacement frame, per the Trek Project One website.


----------



## recipher

It takes quite a bit to upset me, in general. I hope it does, anyway. 

But Trek are pushing me over the edge. 

I spent weeks trying to decide which bike to purchase. I spent a long time saving the money and it wasn't an easy decision - there are a lot of great bikes out there. It came down to the new Madone, a Cervelo S5 or a Venge. I've had my current road bike for 9 years, and it's served me well, but it's time for an upgrade. And I'm happy to spend the money to get a great bike. 

I made the choice to get a Madone in August, before all of the bad publicity. In retrospect, I'd have thought twice about buying a Trek but probably still gone with them. I know the fellas who run my local Trek dealership and that was part of the reason I went with them. 

Ordered in August with new 11 speed DA 9000 and I was given a fairly long (I thought) lead time of 66-80 days. I had a ship date of the 24th of October (or thereabouts). A couple of days before, it changed to the 9th of November. No word from Trek, it just changed. I hear (on Twitter) that it's likely to be DA9000 which is causing the delay. I can live with that delay, no problem. 

Then DA9000 starts to appear in shops (ProBikeKit, bike24), so I think, great, Trek won't have any trouble getting hold of it. 

Now, I hear from my LBS that all DA9000 P1 bikes are delayed until FEBRUARY. 3 days before my (already delayed) ship date. How have Trek screwed up their supply chain so badly that they can't get hold of DA9000 but online retailers can? 

Not sure what to do now. I've been given a few choices: 

* Campag (more money) 
* Di2 2012 (old technology) 
* Ui2 2013 

I might consider switching to SRAM Red, but I'm not sure if that's an option. It should be, I need to ask my retailer. 

I don't think Trek should have given me the option to select DA9000 if they couldn't get hold of it. I don't think Trek should have waited until just before the ship date to let me know. And I don't think Trek should communicate with their customer base in such an offhand way. 

First Trek I've ever bought. Last Trek, most likely. Why would I trust them?


----------



## Captainlip

I work in a trek dealer store, and put it this way its not just your P1 thats back until febuary! there have been a larger demand for bikes and the productions are going at full speed, I doubt its just the durace thats holding up you P1.

you were right to go P1 in light of everything thats gone on, this doesnt change that trek do some of the best road bikes on the planet.

finally I wouldnt touch sram red with a barge pole, its clumsy, feels cheaper than ultegra and you will be replacing drivetrain sooner.

stick with it mate, just get a cheap bike for a few months and it will give you something to look forward to.


----------



## recipher

Thanks. But...

* My bike is sitting in a warehouse in Germany without gears and brakes
* If I pick SRAM Red, I'll have my bike by the end of the week
* I know of at least 2 online retailers who are selling DA9000 *now*

If Trek refunded me £1450, I'd be riding my Madone with DA9000 by next week. Unlikely scenario, I know.

So, you can imagine why 3 months is a bit ridiculous to me.


----------



## Captainlip

I have a new 5.2 with ultegra and its plenty for me, I plan to stick some expensive wheels on as this is the only point where its lacking.

what did you get btw, madone or domane? 

why not get a 5.2 and upgrade it to durace? be alot of fun that way and you could get it in the nice green I have


----------



## recipher

It's a Madone.


----------



## bootsie_cat

Don't blame Trek- the parts are not widely available yet. You will get yours before anyone else does.


----------



## recipher

bootsie_cat said:


> Don't blame Trek- the parts are not widely available yet. You will get yours before anyone else does.


Fair enough, thanks. I've resolved myself to the situation now.


----------



## BlackKnight

*Delayed P1's with DA9000*

Recipher,

If you go back up the string some, you will see I had essentially the same issue.

While I love the product, I have strong disdain for Trek not being open and truthful about delivery dates of bikes with the DA9000. I originally ordered my bike in June with the DA9000 and by the first week of September, the delivery slid four times with the last being Mid-November as of early September. Mine was one of the first orders with the DA as it was ordered the day it went on-line on their site.

It seems they were telling you a delivery date earlier than mine even though they knew they would not be delivering any DA9000's before the middle of November. It was not the paint job as they are great with that and mine was finished being painted in late August waiting on the group set. I am not shocked your delivery date slid to February due to the repeated broken delivery promises made to me.

The issue is not that they don't control the delivery of the group set, the issue is they know they have an issue with delivery of the DA9000 and are still promising dates for which they know they can't deliver. They should have an asterisk for those ordering the DA9000 group set advising you are buying at your own risk as to the delivery date.

I do agree though that you are pretty much stuck now unless you change it which they are disdain to do, but did in my case. I poured out the extra $$$ for the Campy and although it hurt some, I am glad I did. 

Time lost is time lost riding.


----------



## beachman50

I am curious if your other choices are available with 9000 yet or not........I highly doubt it. There was the same problem last yr with Campy EPS. After all if you haven't noticed both your bike and the 9000 are 2013 models......just my 2 cents


----------



## recipher

Indeed. No (real) choice.

I'm sure Trek are working hard to sort the situation. Must be difficult when they aren't in control of things. I could swap groupsets but why bother, the bike will be here sooner or later. In the meantime, the weather is crappy anyway, so I'll ride my old bike in the rain and wind and snow and mud.

If my current client ever pays me (more stressful to me than the Trek issue) then I'll have a bit of spare cash which I was planning on pumping into some nice wheels (3.4s) but now I'll hold off on that purchase and maybe spend some money to change my MTB to use XX1 instead.

Life goes on...


----------



## recipher

beachman50 said:


> I am curious if your other choices are available with 9000 yet or not........I highly doubt it. There was the same problem last yr with Campy EPS. After all if you haven't noticed both your bike and the 9000 are 2013 models......just my 2 cents


No such thing as 2012 or 2013 models. If they are offering a bike for sale in 2012 and promising it to me in October, then whether it's designated 2012 or 2013 is neither here nor there.

My issue would have been that if I'd known that I couldn't (in reality) get the bike before February, I would have kept hold of my money (deposit anyway) and ordered in the Spring.

Still, I'm sure they weren't to know that Shimano would screw up (assuming that's what has happened).

Interestingly, if I'd have picked a Venge or SL4 or S5 or R5, I'd probably have picked up the frame only and built the bike myself. Then I'd be able to get DA9000 from an online shop and I'd be riding my bike now (possibly!).

I guess that's what's most annoying - Trek can't get hold of DA9000 (in enough quantities) but I'm pretty sure I can, possibly missing something like the brakes.

Hey ho.


----------



## OliverR

I have a 7.9 on order from the shop I work at - predicted ship date is 29th of Nov but hopefully it will get here quicker than that!

Can't stop buying accessories for it and it's not even here!

I don't suppose anyone in the factory can give me an update? Completely black with Red, 60cm H1 fit


I'll try and get some pictures up when it comes


----------



## lego2304

OliverR said:


> I have a 7.9 on order from the shop I work at - predicted ship date is 29th of Nov but hopefully it will get here quicker than that!
> 
> Can't stop buying accessories for it and it's not even here!
> 
> I don't suppose anyone in the factory can give me an update? Completely black with Red, 60cm H1 fit
> 
> 
> I'll try and get some pictures up when it comes



Maybe P1Painter has the inside scoop on it, and maybe on my 6 series frame (yellow with blue flames) also.


----------



## Donn2ie

When building online it said 30 days but the LBS said it should take much less, they were correct.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

I know I just got a call this week from my LBS indicating my 7 Series Madone is pushed back to Jan 14 due to the 9070 parts availability. Not TREK's fault...and even if it was the paint holding things up...can't rush perfection 

P1Painter or TBB - seen a 7 series come through: crystal white with viper red/carrera blue flames and purple 3rd color/logo (ordered end of Sept from Redding, CA)?? You guys did an AMAZING job on my 2010 6 Series Metallic Purple with min. white outline logo. I still get compliments on what a beautiful bike it is...can't wait to see what the new ride looks like 

Thanx!


----------



## P1Painter

I haven't seen either of those come through the shop but we have a lot of frames currently in there. Shoulda just requested me to do the paint then I could tell you exactly when I would be painting it!


----------



## lego2304

P1Painter said:


> I haven't seen either of those come through the shop but we have a lot of frames currently in there. Shoulda just requested me to do the paint then I could tell you exactly when I would be painting it!


Oh man, I wish I would have known I could have made that request.

Well, if you do paint mine (6 series yellow with blue flames), I'll expect something extra special!


----------



## soho

Hey guys, do you know if you can "edit" your Project One order after it has been placed? I was trying to see if I could go from the 600 to 700 series carbon frame. I placed the order two days ago.


----------



## DaveWC

No, your order will be handled between your LBS and Trek. You should contact your LBS to make changes.


----------



## soho

DaveWC said:


> No, your order will be handled between your LBS and Trek. You should contact your LBS to make changes.


Thanks. I actually meant in my original question -- can the LBS make changes or edit my build if I wanted to change something? Has anyone changed their order?


----------



## BlackKnight

soho said:


> Thanks. I actually meant in my original question -- can the LBS make changes or edit my build if I wanted to change something? Has anyone changed their order?


I did change my groupset after many weeks, but the LBS did it through the Trek rep.

I would think they could if you contact them. They haven't done anything on your bike yet and you are wanting to spend more money with them. My guess is the LBS will want to do all they can to effectuate in increased price.


----------



## OliverR

Well I got my 7 Series the same day the estimate said it was going to be shipped - 29th Nov, rides like a dream! Ordered the small seat post cap which didn't fit which means i'll need a new one - managed to get a long one for the meanwhile but doesn't match the blacked out colour scheme.

Came in at under 6.8kg as well which i'm very pleased about 


In response to changing your P1 order it is not possible 90% of the time but its worth asking your LBS to try and ring up. Trek's policy is officially no changes though.


----------



## wthensler

Well, I just ordered a Project One 6.2 Domane with Di2 yesterday. 58cm with 175mm crank. 25" wheels. Black with green trim. I was told two weeks, and that the components are usually the main reason for delivery times. 

I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## soho

OliverR said:


> In response to changing your P1 order it is not possible 90% of the time but its worth asking your LBS to try and ring up. Trek's policy is officially no changes though.


Thanks Oliver,

I called my LBS this morning and requested an upgrade in build. They said they will see what they can do. Here's to hoping Trek wants more of my money


----------



## soho

Hey guys,

A question. When you spec a Madone 7.7 and a Madone 7 Series identically under Project One, there comes out to be a ~$365 difference.

My LBS, which was able to upgrade my 6.2 P1 to 700 OCLV, spec'd my bike as a 7.7 instead of a 7 Series, and thus the cost differene was ~$365 more than I had anticipated, but for the life of me, I can't figure out why.

If I select the 7.9, then the difference between the 7 Series and 7.9 is only $50 (but still a difference?), while 7.7 vs 7 Series is $365!

I will talk to my LBS on Friday, and I am sure we can address the issue, but I was just curious.

Any ideas?


----------



## Golfster

soho said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A question. When you spec a Madone 7.7 and a Madone 7 Series identically under Project One, there comes out to be a ~$365 difference.
> 
> My LBS, which was able to upgrade my 6.2 P1 to 700 OCLV, spec'd my bike as a 7.7 instead of a 7 Series, and thus the cost differene was ~$365 more than I had anticipated, but for the life of me, I can't figure out why.
> 
> If I select the 7.9, then the difference between the 7 Series and 7.9 is only $50 (but still a difference?), while 7.7 vs 7 Series is $365!
> 
> I will talk to my LBS on Friday, and I am sure we can address the issue, but I was just curious.
> 
> Any ideas?



Although both bikes can be equipped with Dura Ace, the 7.9 also has the Dura Ace brakes. You have to add these when selecting the 7.7 as the configurator shows the 7.7 standard with Bontrager brakes. If I recall, this accounts for about $200 of the difference. The other might be the bearings for the bottom bracket. I recall the 7.9 including ceramic bearings, while the 7.7 comes with steal bearings unless speced otherwise. This is another $100 or so difference. The configurator is down right at the moment (error transmitting data), or I would validate those as differences. A final area to check is the saddles for both, to see if they are the same.

Good luck with your build, and I hope my suggestions help.


----------



## soho

Golfster said:


> Although both bikes can be equipped with Dura Ace, the 7.9 also has the Dura Ace brakes. You have to add these when selecting the 7.7 as the configurator shows the 7.7 standard with Bontrager brakes. If I recall, this accounts for about $200 of the difference. The other might be the bearings for the bottom bracket. I recall the 7.9 including ceramic bearings, while the 7.7 comes with steal bearings unless speced otherwise. This is another $100 or so difference. The configurator is down right at the moment (error transmitting data), or I would validate those as differences. A final area to check is the saddles for both, to see if they are the same.
> 
> Good luck with your build, and I hope my suggestions help.




Thanks very much for the reply Golfster. I actually was pretty diligent about checking all of those, especially the possibility of dura ace integrated brakes or any brake upgrades and didn't see any listed in the spec sheet when I was finished. Same with steel bearings and the saddle. But I will check again to make sure. 

If anyone has any other ideas, please chime in too! Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## lego2304

wthensler said:


> Well, I just ordered a Project One 6.2 Domane with Di2 yesterday. 58cm with 175mm crank. 25" wheels. Black with green trim. I was told two weeks, and that the components are usually the main reason for delivery times.
> 
> I'll post pics when I get it.


Two weeks?!?!? I am not bashing on your LBS or Trek but that is hard to believe. I figure that all the P1s, be it Madone or Domane, go through the same paint shop. It sounded like they were swamped! 

My frame only order went in mid-October from my LBS and I have not seen it yet. A couple weeks back P1 Painter had not even seen the order.


----------



## BlackKnight

lego2304 said:


> Two weeks?!?!? I am not bashing on your LBS or Trek but that is hard to believe. I figure that all the P1s, be it Madone or Domane, go through the same paint shop. It sounded like they were swamped!
> 
> My frame only order went in mid-October from my LBS and I have not seen it yet. A couple weeks back P1 Painter had not even seen the order.


Actually, 2 weeks is amazingly fast. My original P1 order at the end of June took until the end of August to get it to paint and only after a change in groupsets due to multiple extensions to complete until Nov at best, I got my bike Sept. 21st. So, yours is really fast. It will be nice you should have it by Christmas.


----------



## lego2304

nor_cal_rider said:


> I know I just got a call this week from my LBS indicating my 7 Series Madone is pushed back to Jan 14 due to the 9070 parts availability. Not TREK's fault...and even if it was the paint holding things up...can't rush perfection
> 
> P1Painter or TBB - seen a 7 series come through: crystal white with viper red/carrera blue flames and purple 3rd color/logo (ordered end of Sept from Redding, CA)?? You guys did an AMAZING job on my 2010 6 Series Metallic Purple with min. white outline logo. I still get compliments on what a beautiful bike it is...can't wait to see what the new ride looks like
> 
> Thanx!


Is TBB a Project One painter also?


----------



## P1Painter

lego2304 said:


> Custom Flames
> Color 1: Flare Yellow
> Color 2: Carrera Blue to Dusty Blue
> Logo on Color 2: Argent Silver
> Color 3: Carrera Blue
> 
> Working through Spokes, Etc. Alexandria, Va.
> 
> Thanks!


Good news! I will be painting your new frame. I was just assigned it today which was luck
of the draw that I got it since there's like 16 painters that do the signature paint schemes. 

I can take a couple of pics as I go if you would like or you can wait an be surprised!


----------



## lego2304

P1Painter said:


> Good news! I will be painting your new frame. I was just assigned it today which was luck
> of the draw that I got it since there's like 16 painters that do the signature paint schemes.
> 
> I can take a couple of pics as I go if you would like or you can wait an be surprised!


AWESOME!!!! It would be great to have pictures as it progresses!

So are the flames on each bike the same pattern and as shown on the website? Or are they unique to each paint job? And not to be critical, but the one flame above the fork looks kind of out of place, the way it arches up and then the tip goes down to the bottom tube. Looks more like an ocean wave. Hey wait, a beach scene on a bike would be awesome!

The custom signature in a different color, like red, would make it stand out!

Any chance you will be putting in some surprises?

THANKS!!! Great to "know" the person painting my ride!


----------



## nor_cal_rider

lego2304 said:


> Is TBB a Project One painter also?


I believe TBB is involved with TREK's build/delivery department, but not an actual painter. He was incredibly helpful on my 2010 build - which got seriously delayed and had me going crazy trying to figure out the ETA. He was able to track down the bike and expedite delivery via a slightly faster shipping method.

I'd love to hear mine was also in the queue, as it sounds like your bike is nearing completion. However, I have another 3-4 weeks, based on the last update I received. Lucky for me I have a several bikes to keep me in the saddle until my newest shows up.

P1Painter - I'd love it if you were able to grab mine...how do I request this as the bike hasn't hit TREK'S P1 paint shop yet?

Happy Holidays to all...


----------



## lego2304

Crazy story I could tell you, but skipping to the end, my frame is done and was painted by P1 Painter and I cannot thank him enough for going above and beyond to make sure my order was right. Getting P1 was luck of the draw but he saved what could have been a big mistake on a custom paint job. I don't have too much of a problem on the wait for a Project One knowing what the end product is with regards to the painting. And since I was only getting a frame, issues with delays on non-Trek parts didn't come into play.

Now I just hope the frame arrives safely. That is how may replacement all started - my original Project One frame was damaged on the return from Trek to the LBS.



nor_cal_rider said:


> I believe TBB is involved with TREK's build/delivery department, but not an actual painter. He was incredibly helpful on my 2010 build - which got seriously delayed and had me going crazy trying to figure out the ETA. He was able to track down the bike and expedite delivery via a slightly faster shipping method.
> 
> I'd love to hear mine was also in the queue, as it sounds like your bike is nearing completion. However, I have another 3-4 weeks, based on the last update I received. Lucky for me I have a several bikes to keep me in the saddle until my newest shows up.
> 
> P1Painter - I'd love it if you were able to grab mine...how do I request this as the bike hasn't hit TREK'S P1 paint shop yet?
> 
> Happy Holidays to all...


----------



## P1Painter

nor_cal_rider said:


> P1Painter - I'd love it if you were able to grab mine...how do I request this as the bike hasn't hit TREK'S P1 paint shop yet?


I have no say in what frames or paint schemes I receive as they are assigned randomly. I believe it needs to be put in the notes at the time of the order and then it would be given to me.


----------



## tbb001

lego2304 said:


> Is TBB a Project One painter also?


I wish I had that type of skill...


----------



## slowdave

well i did it, new 7 series p1, will be here in 48 days (hmmmm maybe) pics when i get it


----------



## Peter3540

Glad I found this post. I have some questions and did get a bunch of info that helped. However I still have some questions. I ordered a 6 series last week with solid logos in a smoke orange base and Trek gold logos. I ordered a frame only. My LBS said about 72 days. How is the lead time been running, longer or shorter?
Also I did not request a painter, should I have?


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Looking like Shimano's new groupo is delaying my new bike....again.

Latest update indicates an early Feb delivery for my Series 7/P1 bike - depending on the allocation of parts TREK gets.

Just glad to have a couple other bikes to ride while waiting.


----------



## GDTRFB

My Domane P1 took just under three weeks.
I ordered it just before the end of the discount (-$500 for the custom paint job), and I got a little more from the shop.
The order went in on January 14th, and the bike was in on the 31st. The original estimated time was six to eight weeks.
I took it for a short ride yesterday and was impressed. It's snowing here today, so I'll just have to wait until the streets are clean again.


----------



## beachman50

I ordered my Madone in August and just received it last week......Dura-Ace 9000 was the reason for the long wait time. Unfortunatgely I can't post photos as I do not have enough posts yet.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Just got home from a LONG day to find a voice mail message from my LBS - TREK shipped my Madone yesterday and should be here tomorrow. I'm leaving on vacation on Friday and sent a text to the owner, telling him "no rush on the build." I plan to drop by to check it out tomorrow or Thursday.

I'll post pics once I get it home...FWIW, as earlier stated, my delay was due to the new Shimano Di2 groupo...and managed to get the internal battery for my patience


----------



## Roadrider22

Just ordered a 6 series P1 Domane with Di29000 and it had a 72 day time quote. Good news that your Di2 9000 just shipped.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

The guys in Waterloo have done it again!! I'm amazed at the fabulous job done on my new bike. Won't get a ride in until I get back from vacation, and I'll get more pix up then, but here's a sneak peak of my new carbon-wonderbike:

View attachment 275221
View attachment 275222
View attachment 275223


----------



## GDTRFB

Roadrider22 said:


> Just ordered a 6 series P1 Domane with Di29000 and it had a 72 day time quote. Good news that your Di2 9000 just shipped.


I ordered a Domane 6 P1 on January 12, and got a 54-62 day quote. I was on the bike 17 days later.


----------



## identifiler

Hi P1 painter. I heard radioactive orange was pulled out from fading. Do you know if its back in the choices ? 

I hear the new Di is the big hold up. That and the new internal battery.


----------



## slowdave

im now waiting another month, the look will have to continue to keep me going for a little while yet. No excusses about components, im just after the frame.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

I'll speak up about the radioactive colors. I was ready to use Radioactive Yellow for my base, and then it disappeared. When I called my LBS, they said TREK had observed early fade issues with radioactive colors, so all were pulled to avoid warranty issues. The ones that had already gone out are supposedly being repainted at the owners request.

The new Di2 is really nice - seems like the FD is smoother/quieter. Also love the ability to depress the RD shift switch and hold it in - resulting in continous up and down shifts (no multiple taps required).

And the internal battery is just nice to "clean up" the lines of the bike, IMHO.

I LOVE my new Madone!



identifiler said:


> Hi P1 painter. I heard radioactive orange was pulled out from fading. Do you know if its back in the choices ?
> 
> I hear the new Di is the big hold up. That and the new internal battery.


----------



## P1Painter

identifiler said:


> Hi P1 painter. I heard radioactive orange was pulled out from fading. Do you know if its back in the choices ?
> 
> I hear the new Di is the big hold up. That and the new internal battery.


I believe the radio active colors are back on the website. There is a new clearcoat for those particular colors with more UV protectant added. Not sure if that will slow down the fading or not.....


----------



## identifiler

P1Painter said:


> I believe the radio active colors are back on the website. There is a new clearcoat for those particular colors with more UV protectant added. Not sure if that will slow down the fading or not.....


Thank you. I'm so excited about my bike. I just can't wait for that rocket. h1 51 radioactive orange and mate black cockpit and wheels. It's gonna be so sick !

I was never a trek fan and now I'm kind of nutty about the bike.


----------



## slowdave

Well a month turned into a week, I have a brand new 7 series sitting in study, a few parts I'm still waiting on, longer seat mast, campagnolo compatible bb cups. These will make the bike rideable but also in the order should be xxxlite bars and some r3 23mm and 25mm tyres. Also waiting on duo trap. It's Thursday afternoon here so I think I will be on it by Tuesday or so. No race this weekend so a few shake down rides will happen next week, photos when complete


----------



## Iceweasel

@P1 Painter... how can I request that you paint my P1? I haven't ordered it yet, still toying around with minor stuff on the P1 site. It'll be a 7 series Madone. My local shop says it takes about 5 months for a P1, but im in a small- nobody- college town, so I called a shop in Austin, TX, and they're saying its more of a 4 week thing for them. Is there a longer wait for more complex paint? Im doing the "Lead Out" style. Thanks.


----------



## tbb001

Iceweasel said:


> My local shop says it takes about 5 months for a P1...
> 
> Is there a longer wait for more complex paint? Im doing the "Lead Out" style. Thanks.


Negative on the 5 months. We're seeing most of our Signature P1 bikes coming in within 3-5 weeks, doesn't matter the 'complexity' of the paint scheme. The only delay at this point would be with components...like if you wanted Di2 9000 or something like that.


----------



## Roadrider22

tbb001 said:


> Negative on the 5 months. We're seeing most of our Signature P1 bikes coming in within 3-5 weeks, doesn't matter the 'complexity' of the paint scheme. The only delay at this point would be with components...like if you wanted Di2 9000 or something like that.


I have a Domane P1 with Di2 9000 on order, order placed first week of February. Are you starting to see Di2 9000 components coming in now? Thanks.


----------



## 3XP1

I ordered a 7.9 Madone P1 56cm U5 Vapor Coat with Di2 9000 last week of February and my LBS is saying it is on schedule to ship April 5th. Anyone at the factory see this build and can confirm my dream will come true?


----------



## Roadrider22

My Domane was ordered the first week of Feb with Di2 9000 and I received notice from the dealer that it was shipping from Trek March 25th. This is two to three weeks ahead of the original estimate from Trek.


----------



## P1Painter

3XP1 said:


> I ordered a 7.9 Madone P1 56cm U5 Vapor Coat with Di2 9000 last week of February and my LBS is saying it is on schedule to ship April 5th. Anyone at the factory see this build and can confirm my dream will come true?


I would guess so, if not before....Only 2 of us paint these vapor coats and I am one of them. What LBS was the order placed at?


----------



## ssmith77

I placed my order for u5 7.9 in December and am still waiting and have been told is still a while off yet


----------



## P1Painter

ssmith77 said:


> I placed my order for u5 7.9 in December and am still waiting and have been told is still a while off yet


I would say the paint was finished awhile back and its held up by something else like components, etc.


----------



## ssmith77

Not sure what the hold up is but still not a good look for trek .will be 16 to 20 weeks for a bike thats a bit much


----------



## tbb001

ssmith77 said:


> Not sure what the hold up is but still not a good look for trek .will be 16 to 20 weeks for a bike thats a bit much


What was the leadtime when you placed the order? And what components did you spec it with?


----------



## johntrek5

Just picked mine up yesterday. When I ordered it, the dealer Dexter ordering system said 17 days. I picked it up on the 10th day. I am very happy.


----------



## Iceweasel

Well, I ordered my Madone yesterday! The timer starts NOW! Lead out custom paint, 7 Series with Dura Ace mech! Wait time is expected to be about 32 days. Ill post pictures when I get her!


----------



## inthesticks

I wont say...but TOO quickly, you would hunt me down and beat me. Sometimes location...yeah lets go with that, is key. Thanks Guys.
They normally over deliver on the time listed.


----------



## Iceweasel

Update: June 4th is my estimated day!


----------



## inthesticks

If your going to pay for a P1 you might as well go crazy? This is my 3 P1, do we know who painted it at Trek?

BTW the color on the top tube between the yellow and white is Radioactive Orange, it does not photograph, in all pictures it shows up as this light color when in fact it is BRIGHT.


----------



## Yasha

Only 58-72 days starting from last evening 

I hope that trek has sorted out the stock problems with the new DA, I ordered a 6 series madone with a 9070 groupset. Once it shows up I'll shortly be slapping on a brooks b15 swallow titanium and matching tape.

View attachment 280032
Carbon Smoke/LEOPARD Blue



Isn't it pretty? Will be nicer when it gets here!


----------



## wedge962005

Hey P1Painter, I'm going to order a new Speed Concept 9 in the coming weeks and I had a couple of questions for you.

1. On the Select Series paint job "Liquid Red/Trek Black", is the accent paint Platinum, Silver or something else? I can't find anything on that.
2. If I do a Signature paint job is there a way I can have you do the paint?
3. If so, could you sign it "aka P1Painter"? I think that would cool since you did another P1 bike for me and have been such an awesome resource on this board.

Thanks


----------



## P1Painter

I believe that comes with Argent silver graphics but not 100% certain as I dont paint the select series bikes. I have seen the liquid red select series Speed Concepts around the shop though.

I sign all my bikes I complete with my real name.


----------



## wedge962005

Thank you! I faxed my order today. Speed Concept in Podium with Ultegra Di2. I put notes in requestin "p1painter from rbr" I hope it gets assigned to you.


----------



## P1Painter

wedge962005 said:


> I put notes in requestin "p1painter from rbr" I hope it gets assigned to you.


Doubt it will be assigned to me as that is just a forum board handle....


----------



## ejprez

Did one for a 7 series frameset and got it in 2 weeks, was suppose to be 3, then the day I got it I saw the wait go back up to 30-50 days.


----------



## Slow Ride

deleted<oops...delete></oops...delete>


----------



## oclvframe

What happened to P1Painter????


----------



## kewlguy53403

Is this thread still used? I ordered my Madone 7, Matte (Dnister) Black with Black Solid Logos. Initial delivery estimate by the system was 10 weeks, Order places 1st week in Jan.


----------



## GDTRFB

Last year, right around this time I ordered a P1 Domane in a signature-series paint job. The initial estimate was six to eight weeks.
I had it in twenty-two days.


----------



## Flieger67

I had dinner last night with the owner of the shop where I ordered my P1 Domane on December 10. My initial delivery date was given as January 17. According to my friend, my bike is due for delivery at his shop today, January 13, according to the shipper's tracking info. You can either call that "on time/as promised" or actually a few days ahead of schedule.


----------



## P1Painter

​


oclvframe said:


> What happened to P1Painter????


Im still around!


----------



## Neb

Anyone know what happened with the red/blue smoke colors? They've disappeared from the solid color choices, although they're still available with the vapor coat.


----------



## gls59

I ordered my Madone 7 (Di2 DuraAce, Leadout) in early December, was due to arrive late Feb which has now slipped to early April. Seem's like a long lead time.


----------



## Flieger67

gls59 said:


> I ordered my Madone 7 (Di2 DuraAce, Leadout) in early December, was due to arrive late Feb which has now slipped to early April. Seem's like a long lead time.


Unless the delay is due to a back order situation with a component that you chose, the delay is likely due to the paint finish you selected. One of my friends is the local Trek dealer here and he said that Trek has a large backlog of P1 orders, which has caused Trek to stop taking orders for employee P1's so that they can concentrate on customer orders. 

While the waiting is tough, your bike will be worth it.


----------



## gls59

Flieger67 said:


> Unless the delay is due to a back order situation with a component that you chose, the delay is likely due to the paint finish you selected. One of my friends is the local Trek dealer here and he said that Trek has a large backlog of P1 orders, which has caused Trek to stop taking orders for employee P1's so that they can concentrate on customer orders.
> 
> While the waiting is tough, your bike will be worth it.


I should point out that Trek and my LBS have been great in managing the delay keeping me well informed and throwing in some free product for the new ride (Duotrap sensor and XXX cages) to sweeten it.


----------



## OHroadie

I just ordered a p1 7.9 myself about a week ago. I hope that production ramps up (so I heard) to keep up with the demand. 110 days is a long wait. I know, I know why did I wait. Well because I seriously considered another brand before making my decision.


----------



## OHroadie

Anybody heard a news on P1 production times. I am itching...


----------



## Neb

OHroadie said:


> Anybody heard a news on P1 production times. I am itching...


For what it's worth, I ordered a Domane P1 on Feb 18th and last week I got notice that estimated ship date was bumped up to April 24th. When I ordered they were estimating end of May - early June


----------



## r1lee

It all depends on what components are being ordered. This is what's causing some to experience really late delivery times. My wife's 6 series domaine ordered late November is due first week April.


----------



## Neb

r1lee said:


> It all depends on what components are being ordered. This is what's causing some to experience really late delivery times. My wife's 6 series domaine ordered late November is due first week April.


When I ordered I was told that the frame and paint was the longest delay. If I switched to the "select" paint schemes it would save a week or two, but changing the groupset or wheels made no difference.


----------



## OHroadie

Mine is just a 7.9 with mechanical DA, but with a custom lead out paint scheme. Eta is the end of May. I really didn't think that there would be thousands of custom painted bikes, but then I got thinking of all the teams that trek sponsors around the world and I can understand. Even if they are painted by machine, each custom has to be set up every time.


----------



## r1lee

Neb said:


> When I ordered I was told that the frame and paint was the longest delay. If I switched to the "select" paint schemes it would save a week or two, but changing the groupset or wheels made no difference.


Strange, but my info came directly from trek's regional manager. They are heavily delayed on certain 6800/6870 and 9000/9070 parts.


----------



## Neb

r1lee said:


> Strange, but my info came directly from trek's regional manager. They are heavily delayed on certain 6800/6870 and 9000/9070 parts.


Well that makes sense then, we only tried the various Ultegra/Dura-ace groupset combinations. User error on testing


----------



## r1lee

Neb said:


> Well that makes sense then, we only tried the various Ultegra/Dura-ace groupset combinations. User error on testing


ah, so you actually didnt' go through the full step of ordering. We did that and the dates got pushed back due to parts. So the first provided date was pushed back a month, then another month. But so far so good, 3 more weeks to go.


----------



## Neb

r1lee said:


> ah, so you actually didnt' go through the full step of ordering. We did that and the dates got pushed back due to parts. So the first provided date was pushed back a month, then another month. But so far so good, 3 more weeks to go.


We played around with groupsets just to see what the estimated date was and to find out if there were any differences. In the end I ordered a Race Shop Domane P1 with 6870; the initial ship date given was mid-May but has since been bumped up to April 24th or so a week ago. 

I know it's totally OT for this thread given it's not a Madone, but I was curious to see how the delivery dates compared.


----------



## r1lee

Neb said:


> We played around with groupsets just to see what the estimated date was and to find out if there were any differences. In the end I ordered a Race Shop Domane P1 with 6870; the initial ship date given was mid-May but has since been bumped up to April 24th or so a week ago.
> 
> I know it's totally OT for this thread given it's not a Madone, but I was curious to see how the delivery dates compared.


I just got an update. My wife's bike been pushed up from April 11th to March 26th. So we get it in 1 1/2 weeks. 

We initially had picked it with the GS derailleur and 11-32th cassette. When we changed it, it shorten the time.


----------



## OHroadie

Well I got a second hand update but it's still something. Mine should be pulled to be built mid-april. Kind of disappointing, but it will eventually get here. ETA is still the end of May.


----------



## Flieger67

OHroadie said:


> Well I got a second hand update but it's still something. Mine should be pulled to be built mid-april. Kind of disappointing, but it will eventually get here. ETA is still the end of May.


The end of May should be just in time for the end of this winter in central Ohio. 

Good luck with the wait. It will be worth it. You've got a nice bike on order.


----------



## r1lee

OHroadie said:


> Well I got a second hand update but it's still something. Mine should be pulled to be built mid-april. Kind of disappointing, but it will eventually get here. ETA is still the end of May.


My wife was just delivered Friday. Went in today to get all fitted. Will be back Tuesday to pick it up. Had a few things changed so she should be ready to go. I think i was a little more excited then the wife.


----------



## Neb

r1lee said:


> My wife's was just delivered Friday. Went in today to get all fitted. Will be back Tuesday to pick it up. Had a few things changed so she should be ready to go. I think i was a little more excited then the wife.


Awesome! Any pictures of the new ride? 

Mine was supposed to be ready today, being delivered nearly a full month early ahead of the updated delivery date. But as it turns out, there was a paint defect on the seat stay that the shop didn't catch till I noticed it (to their credit it was in a tucked away portion, I just happened to be standing at the right angle to spot it). I'm going to hear what options I have when they get a hold of the Trek rep tomorrow.


----------



## r1lee

Neb said:


> Awesome! Any pictures of the new ride?
> 
> Mine was supposed to be ready today, being delivered nearly a full month early ahead of the updated delivery date. But as it turns out, there was a paint defect on the seat stay that the shop didn't catch till I noticed it (to their credit it was in a tucked away portion, I just happened to be standing at the right angle to spot it). I'm going to hear what options I have when they get a hold of the Trek rep tomorrow.


Had the same with mine. Slight problem with the paint where the isospeed bracket clipped in. I guess they clipped it in before the paint dried. My options were repaint bike or two free carbon rxl bottle cages. Not even the xxx. 

I just took the cages. My wife's bike came with 6770 shifters, even though I ordered the 6870 complete group. I only noticed cause I plugged everything in to update and noticed that the shimano software said 6770. Bike is going back to the store, and waiting for the 6870 shifters. I wonder if they did that on purpose, hoping I wouldn't know.


----------



## Neb

r1lee said:


> Had the same with mine. Slight problem with the paint where the isospeed bracket clipped in. I guess they clipped it in before the paint dried. My options were repaint bike or two free carbon rxl bottle cages. Not even the xxx.
> 
> I just took the cages. My wife's bike came with 6770 shifters, even though I ordered the 6870 complete group. I only noticed cause I plugged everything in to update and noticed that the shimano software said 6770. Bike is going back to the store, and waiting for the 6870 shifters. I wonder if they did that on purpose, hoping I wouldn't know.


It's really weird that it'd come with 6770, I'm not sure how Trek would screw that up...how familiar are you with the shop? 

Here's the seatstay paint defect:








Got a response from the rep, it was either repaint or $200 credit/bontrager goods. I went for the repaint, especially since I can see carbon.


----------



## r1lee

Neb said:


> It's really weird that it'd come with 6770, I'm not sure how Trek would screw that up...how familiar are you with the shop?
> 
> Here's the seatstay paint defect:
> View attachment 294004
> 
> 
> Got a response from the rep, it was either repaint or $200 credit/bontrager goods. I went for the repaint, especially since I can see carbon.


oh yeah, i would go for a repaint also. I wouldn't accept that either.

It's not the shop, I picked up the bike and saw the bike the day it came in. My shop isn't shady and they would never do that to me. The shifters are being taken off and being sent back to trek and i should have the new 6870 by middle of next week.

They also told me another P1 build that came in roughly the same time as my wife's came with the wrong handlebars.


----------



## Neb

Sounds like Trek needs to check out their QA department


----------



## r1lee

Here's my wife's bike. 
Full 6870.


----------



## OHroadie

Still waiting. No updates and the initial date of 5/30 hasn't changed. The interesting part is if I build a brand new on in the system right now, the estimated date is the same 5/30 even with custom paint. So what is the point of ordering it in February?


----------



## Neb

r1lee said:


> Here's my wife's bike.
> Full 6870.


Very nice! Mine should be showing up at the shop today, then it'll need to be reassembled...so I'll have my bike soon


----------



## OHroadie

Got the call last night that mine is suppose to ship on Monday. Pics to come


----------



## Neb

Finally got it! Quite happy with how it turned out


----------



## Flieger67

OHroadie said:


> Got the call last night that mine is suppose to ship on Monday. Pics to come


Great news! If you have the time, it's fun to hang out at the shop while they assemble it.


----------



## Flieger67

Neb said:


> View attachment 294713
> 
> Finally got it! Quite happy with how it turned out


Great-looking Domane Classics Edition! I like that shade of blue.


----------



## Neb

Flieger67 said:


> Great-looking Domane Classics Edition! I like that shade of blue.


My first choice was carbon blue smoke, which they discontinued on me, but Carrera Blue has turned out to be quite a nice color. The color swatch they have on their demo panel doesn't do it justice; the color depth is really quite neat in person.


----------



## OHroadie

Well I had mine on order since February 18th and it arrived on Monday 4/28. I absolutely love how the custom paint turned out. It looks better in the sun light. I put 32 miles on it last night and still have to get the fit dialed in.

Enve Bars
Ritchey Superlogic c260 stem
Dura Ace 9000 mechanical
bontrager saddle for now
Enve 6.7 SES PT wheels
Pedals will be swapped from shimano to look


----------



## Flieger67

Your bike looked really good at the shop yesterday with the Look pedals in place. 

Cool finish without going the whole "murdered out" look.


----------



## Srode

I didn't have a P1 bike ordered but did have a P1 frame - the frame choice of color drove the timing significantly from 2 weeks for the color I chose to 2.5 months for an alternate color I was thinking about. Net, I think the color scheme chosen could make a big difference in delivery time.


----------



## jobryan26

I ordered my Madone 6 Series P1 on April 10th and here it is on the fit bench on May 9th. Pretty good turn around IMO


----------



## HISI808

Can anyone confirm that Candy Orange is the only orange with metallic paint flecks in it as opposed to say Fastback Orange?

Also does Starry Night Black have metallic paint flecks in it as well? What's the difference between this and Dnister Black?

This is the look I'm going for.

Project One | Trek Bikes

I'm trying to pick paints that have metallic flecks in it.


----------

